# 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

Here's the start...more info and pictures as events warrant








EDIT: OK, just to orient my non-VW-freak friends, here's a bit of a primer. This thread documents my process as I set out to install the motor, transmission, engine electronics, dashboard, seats, cabin electronics, wheels, brakes and various other components from a 2001 Jetta 1.8T Wolfsburg Edition (mk4) into my 1996 GTI (mk3). I'm basically building a mk4 with a mk3 shell. From the ground up. There are bound to be a ton of terms that don't make sense to the layman, but give it a whirl anyway. Don't understand something, just let me know. This whole thing is meant to be informative, else I wouldn't be writing it up. If you don't get any of it, check out the pictures...they're good for a laugh.
EDIT AGAIN: all pics updated from SharkyTM's server...here's hoping his host doesn't choke him out because of it.







If you want to see the pictures in high resolution, open the pic in a new window and remove the ".sized" from the URL.

































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content



































































































































































































































































_Modified by punkassjim at 4:24 PM 10-29-2004_


----------



## Slap (Jun 16, 2003)

that's alto of pics for very little actual content...


----------



## yidog (Sep 3, 2002)

*Re: (Slap)*

and yet it is still very very cool- congrats







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (Slap)*

Stay tuned for more, kiddies...this is just the beginning. The pictures will get more selective once the real meat-and-potatoes begins


----------



## dayjayvw (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (Slap)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Slap* »_that's alto of pics for very little actual content...

I disagree, I like that pic post. More please. How did you make it thumb nails like that????? That is so much better than 56k beware. (T1 here).


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (dayjayvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dayjayvw* »_
I disagree, I like that pic post. More please. How did you make it thumb nails like that????? That is so much better than 56k beware. (T1 here).









<-------web developer. I like to consider my audience


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (dayjayvw)*

Definitely keep us updated!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dichiee (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: (Morio)*

Nice!!! did u just buy that WE on a junk yard?
Let me try the tumbnails hehe
click icon


----------



## pentoro (Apr 8, 2001)

*Re: (dichiee)*

vroom *vroom!* Nice! May be me in a few years!


----------



## dayjayvw (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (punkassjim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punkassjim* »_
<-------web developer. I like to consider my audience









Tell me how man.


----------



## Apoc112 (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: (pentoro)*

i want the WE's wheels.


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (Apoc112)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Apoc112* »_i want the WE's wheels.

so do I







not parting.
dayjay, you do it like this:
(url=http://something.com/image.jpg)(img)http://something.com/image_thumb.jpg(/img)(/url)
but use the real brackets


----------



## PedroPauloDiniz (Aug 28, 2002)

*Re: (punkassjim)*

Haha nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## troze1200 (Oct 12, 2000)

*Re: (PedroPauloDiniz)*

Thats why I am happy to skip all the wiring crap, and just throw the 1.8t in with sds. 15 wires sure beats 100, without the 80 whp gain.


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (troze1200)*

WHAT's why? You haven't seen any details of my swap yet, so you don't know.
That being said, here are the plans, some solid, some in flux:
- Motor swap, essentially stock, with drive-by-wire
- Dash swap et al
- Interior swap, seats only...perhaps including center armrest
- WE Wheels, including 5-lug conversion
- mk4 brakes (including ABS swap), if I can mix the right parts together and make the components fit the hubs
- 02J transmission with cable shift and hydraulic clutch (sourcing 02A mounts to fit)
- mk4 alarm system, including entire comfort system (windows, locks, non-vacuum) if possible
- currently researching sunroof controls swap (dial, one-turn, pinch-protection)
- airbag system (including curtains, if possible)
Good luck with your SDS, I'm sure it'll yield excellent results. I'm going for something a little more suited to my style, and a little more stock, like what VW would (should) have made. Plus I got a gander at Vinnie's SDS setup and I'm not sure I trust myself to get into something of that nature. Seems more foreign to me. Plus I'm not trying to build a monster. What I AM trying to do is a) shave 100,000 miles off my car, b) gain an appreciable amount of horsepower and tunability, c) treat myself to a fun project that I can be proud of, d) prove to myself that I can do anything if I set my mind to it, and e) create something that is SOMEWHAT of a rare find (yeah, yeah Vinnie...I know...three in what radius? 50 miles?







)


_Modified by punkassjim at 9:26 PM 6-17-2003_


----------



## VW_GolfFreak (Dec 6, 2002)

*Re: (punkassjim)*

cant see the pix..


----------



## George (Jul 3, 2001)

*Re: (VW_GolfFreak)*

<---- Soooooo jealous


----------



## VDoubleUVR6 (Aug 21, 2001)

*Re: (punkassjim)*

Congrats!


----------



## 28 (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (VDoubleUVR6)*

major props for taking on the project! I would love to do that.


----------



## evolveVW (Nov 11, 2000)

*Re: (punkassjim)*

Troze.. you actually doing the SDS 1.8t?? just wrapping mine up hopefully it will start up right away. 
Jim.. got the last connector screwed on... got one screw to catch then the other just spun.. so I zip tied it. 
So get to work... you gotta get done before Luke


----------



## H20DubFreak (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: (evolveVW)*

Nice to see a swap from the beginning! Keep us posted!


----------



## CRAIG1MACK (Mar 26, 2000)

*Re: (H20DubFreak)*

good luck with the swap man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## thaiteboi (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*

niiice.... I took the easy route & went with the neuspeed charger....but setting back the clock a 100k miles is good stuff!!!! have fun http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (evolveVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *evolveVW* »_Jim.. got the last connector screwed on... got one screw to catch then the other just spun.. so I zip tied it. 
So get to work... you gotta get done before Luke









Not sure I can, but I'm definitely looking to pick up the pace HARDCORE in the next week. Need to buy all the specialized tools (or borrow a few? (nudge, nudge)) like the 12mm triple-square for the steering wheel etc. I gotta see what Luke is up to...Phatty and the RS will definitely be on the road before me, though. Not that I won't give y'all a run for your money though








As for actual swap content, here's some:
The first few pictures (door handle and mk4 lock cyl) are of the first easy hurdle. My ultimate goal being to have one key and one remote for the car's locks, I needed to find a way to match a mk3 door lock cylinder to the mk4 ignition key. When using a mk3 door handle, it can't work. The bore in the handle for the lock cyl is too small. The mk3.5 Cabrio, on the other hand, uses the new key system, and accepts the larger-bore mk4 lock cyl. So what I did was, I got a 3.5 door handle, lock and key from the junkyard....grabbed the lock cyl from my mk4 Jetta, and attempted to just put the Jetta lock cyl into the Cabby handle.
Well, that didn't work. The attachment stuff all works the same way, but the Cabby lock cyl is about .5mm longer than the Jetta lock cyl. So I just used the Cabby lock cyl, but transfered all the tumblers between the two cyls.
Voila. Mk4 door lock in a mk3. Now all I gotta do is strip he white paint off the handle and make it black. I've already put a keyless handle on my passenger's side.
(as for the trunk, I'm still working on that, but I'm thinking I might just need to rely on the alarm and trunk popper)


----------



## Hi TeK (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*

Um ok


----------



## troze1200 (Oct 12, 2000)

*Re: (punkassjim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punkassjim* »_
Good luck with your SDS, I'm sure it'll yield excellent results. I'm going for something a little more suited to my style, and a little more stock, like what VW would (should) have made. Plus I got a gander at Vinnie's SDS setup and I'm not sure I trust myself to get into something of that nature. Seems more foreign to me. Plus I'm not trying to build a monster. What I AM trying to do is a) shave 100,000 miles off my car, b) gain an appreciable amount of horsepower and tunability, c) treat myself to a fun project that I can be proud of, d) prove to myself that I can do anything if I set my mind to it, and e) create something that is SOMEWHAT of a rare find (yeah, yeah Vinnie...I know...three in what radius? 50 miles?







)


Same here, but do it at 300whp.


----------



## evolveVW (Nov 11, 2000)

*Re: (troze1200)*

Jim- just buy yourself the triple square set... you'll need it alot!


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (evolveVW)*

I had some trouble finding a set around here, but Napa had a 12mm and 8mm. I got those, might need a 4mm...any ideas where to go?
Anyway, it's kinda nice to actually find a few hours with which to get some prep work done. Car's up on jackstands, interior is removed, dash is removed (MUCH easier than removing a mk3 dash), wheels are ready for cleaning and waxing, bumper/rebar/hood/lock-carrier/engine-cover are all removed.
Now maybe I can get some REAL work done when I get back from CT on Sunday.
















































































































































































































And I took a bunch of pics to make sure I know where things are supposed to go when I put it all back together:










































































































_Modified by punkassjim at 11:36 AM 10-29-2004_


----------



## evolveVW (Nov 11, 2000)

*Re: (punkassjim)*

Most auto parts stores up here have a 5pc set


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: (evolveVW)*

Keep up the good work man!!! You're doing a great job!

edited because i was hungry @ the time of posting


_Modified by MFZERO at 5:49 PM 6-23-2003_


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (MFZERO)*

heh...funny you say "wok," since I'm about to go get me some stir-fry, then go over and work on the car








Funny how it works like that. Thanks for the encouragement http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (punkassjim)*

Didn't actually get any time to get into the Jetta this weekend, but I did get some research done on the whole suspension/braking question, which helped me to figure out something else:
The driver's side inner CV was busted on the Jetta in the accident. The outer CV joint is fine, I believe. My problem was, I didn't want to go buy another inner CV if at all possible.
Here's the thing though, and this information came from way back when I was going to just do a 5-lug conversion: The hubs are splined differently on the VR6's Plus suspension, but the output flanges on trannies are the same (100mm) from 1988 to now. So you can either change the intire CV axle or just the outer CV joint for the conversion. The inner CV's and the shaft itself are the same.
That being said, I can use my 2.0's inner CV, and not have to buy any more parts in that area. Voila, driveshafts complete.
As for putting the control arms, hub etc. from the mk4 into my GTI...I think the only problem will come with the struts. Not sure if the upper mount will mate up correctly to put the mk4 struts into the mk3. Might, though. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: (punkassjim)*


----------



## MrDave (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: (punkassjim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punkassjim* »_The hubs are splined differently on the VR6's Plus suspension, but the output flanges on trannies are the same (100mm) from 1988 to now. So you can either change the intire CV axle or just the outer CV joint for the conversion. The inner CV's and the shaft itself are the same.


I thought the 02Js hubs were larger? (110mm or 112mm)
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=721466 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=432865 
-Dave


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (MrDave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MrDave* »_I thought the 02Js hubs were larger? (110mm or 112mm)

ah, ya know what? I think the source of my info on that one misspoke. I think he meant that the inner CV's coupling to the outer CV has not changed, so they are mix-and-matchable. Which is good, but it doesn't solve my problem. I guess I'll have to source another one








thanks for catching that http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mysterio619 (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: (punkassjim)*

how's this working out for you?


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (Mysterio619)*

well, due to friends in need, yet another weekend has slipped by. I managed to procure myself an engine hoist, so I think I might pull the engine tonight
I'm going to put off the driveshaft question for a little bit, as I need to focus on a few things that are necessity based:
the tires on my car are bald (don't buy Parada Spec-2's), and I need to do something about rain driving, other than my current solution, which is to drive on my snow tires/wheels. So I'm going to see about getting those BBSes onto my car prematurely. The only problem is, since I can't afford properly sized tires, I'm going to have to use the mk4's tires. This causes a minor domino effect, as I need to put the stock suspension temporarily back on the GTI so that the tires won't bottom-out. Also, since I'm currently 4-lug, I'll have to step up the research to see how to use the mk4 components for the 5-lug conversion (to the best of my knowledge, no one has done it this particular way before).
Suffice it to say, within a few days I hope to have my new beater car available so that I can just get the GTI off the road and start the real fun.


_Modified by punkassjim at 2:24 AM 6-30-2003_


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*

my complete frustration with another week gone without any real progress has driven me to forcibly take a few hours and accomplish at least SOMETHING:


























_Modified by punkassjim at 11:32 AM 10-29-2004_


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*

took the rear brakes off today on my lunch break...with any luck, I'll be able to do the 5-lug conversion in the next day or two.
I'm going to swap over the whole spindle/hub assembly from the Jetta, since it makes rotor changes a lot easier. I never liked the design of the mk3 rear brakes much, since it requires messing with the outer wheel bearing and all that crap...why the hell would I want to buy cotter pins and wheel bearing grease every time I want to change or resurface my rear rotors? Furthermore, why the hell did they design it so that I have to remove or unscrew ANYTHING other than the caliper and maybe a rotor set-screw?
This'll be better http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
going to pick up the Bimmer tonight if at all possible


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*

finally got the damn motor pulled out...here's some entertainment:


























































































_Modified by punkassjim at 11:40 AM 10-29-2004_


----------



## evolveVW (Nov 11, 2000)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*

I remember those days.... now if I could just get it to start


----------



## Mysterio619 (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (evolveVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *evolveVW* »_I remember those days.... now if I could just get it to start

Not started yet? Should have stuck with the stock managmenr


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (evolveVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *evolveVW* »_I remember those days.... now if I could just get it to start


OMG, really???? Jesus Vinnie, I'm sorry...I thought maybe everything was still going slick.
As for me, I've been learning more conclusively that the driveshaft portion of this swap isn't gonna be as cheap and easy as I had hoped. From what I had learned before, I'd thought 02A driveshafts would bolt right up to the 02J, but apparently that's wrong. I need to figure out whether or not I can use the driveshafts I have, swap out the flanges I have, or if I'm just gonna hafta bite the bullet and go buy some hybrid pieced-togethers from Pierce's.
I just got the brake booster, ABS components, pedal cluster, heater/blower/ducting, and various other things removed from the Jetta, now all I have to do is get the friggin' driver-side rear door open, and I'll get the rest of the wiring harness pulled completely.
Then all I gotta do is get the rest of the brake mechanical components, the fuel pump and sender and a few other little things like front door innards, then I'm good to go with tearing down the GTI. That should be fun







I've moved it into the warehouse, but I gotta check with "the man" before I park it for the take-apart, lest it's in the way. I'll post pics a little later today, but it ain't much to look at yet.


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*

ok, I guess this is today's culmination in a nutshell
















Finally got into the GTI, and emptying it out should not take too long since I've done it all pretty much once before. Getting the front end off only took me about 20 minutes, since I had done that a few times before when it was totaled







Dash removal should go quickly too, since I've done that twice before (power window swap, and mk3.5 dash swap).


_Modified by punkassjim at 11:43 AM 10-29-2004_


----------



## evolveVW (Nov 11, 2000)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*

wasnt reading one of the magnets.. going over to try with new magnet.


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (evolveVW)*

ah man, that sucks. lemme know if you need any help...although I'm hoping to be busier this week on mine, since I seem to have gotten over the hump. Depending on whether I want to have a lot of sleepless nights this week, I'm pretty sure mine's not gonna be done by waterfest








good news-ish: comparing my radiator/condenser to the one from the mk4, they seem like a similar fit. I wonder if I can work up a little something to mount it in there, so I don't have to deal with a) my current leaky radiator, and b) fitment issues with coupled-up radiator hoses, and non-reaching A/C hoses.


----------



## evolveVW (Nov 11, 2000)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*

got the magnet to read but now its not starting.. got fuel and air gotta check spark....and one variable on the SDS


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (evolveVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *evolveVW* »_got the magnet to read but now its not starting.. got fuel and air gotta check spark....and one variable on the SDS

It's gonna be something dumb and little, and it'll make you laugh when you find it. It's always that way with me, no matter how long I scrutinize the problem.
Got most of the ancillary stuff unplugged or removed from under the hood of the GTI tonight, I'm thinkin I might be able to pull the motor tomorrow and set it aside. If so, then I might be able to pull the dash and wiring tomorrow too.
Steppin' up the pace...


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*

jim, did you end up getting the 2002? BMW that is


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (MFZERO)*

yes indeed, and I'm friggin loving it! Real head-turner, and the darn thing runs better than my GTI did before I started pulling it apart...
here it is


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*

can't get three of the darn exhaust pipe to exhaust manifold bolts undone. a) can't reach them, and b) they're rusty. Anyone think it's a good idea to get a nut splitter? or just try another way?
Anyway, here's more, but I'm too lazy to type this twice:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...66035


----------



## JettaDriverFound (May 27, 2003)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*

This exhaust thing is slowing you down.. I was impressed how fast you started off. I'm swapping a AWW out of 01 Wolfsburg into an MK2, started a month before you and you're further along. Your Wolfie donor looks like it was in pretty good condition, I'm not sure I want to know but would you share how much you paid for it? Why don't you just cut the down pipe off the 2.0L, your not going to need it.


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (JettaDriverFound)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaDriverFound* »_This exhaust thing is slowing you down...Why don't you just cut the down pipe off the 2.0L, your not going to need it.

you're right, I'll see if I can get something I can cut that thing with...dremel ain't gonna do it







Otherwise, it's been more a problem of allocating my weekends and nights to friends and a life







...jeez, I need to start prioritizing, eh? heh. nah.
Well, the Jetta was a light roll, and the airbag system was intact. I agreed to pay $3800 for the whole car as-is, but when I went to pick it up, I noticed immediately that they had horked the airbags and airbag control module on me. Bastids. Well, I have only paid a total of $2800 for the whole car as of now, and I'm not going to pay any more than $200 more. Those airbags were most of the motivation for the sale. Now I have an incomplete dash and a not-so-pretty 3 spoke wheel. Oh, and I want the damn airbags...ya know, safety


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*

here's a few pics for entertainment. The dash is out, and all dash parts are sitting aside. The seats have come out since that pic. Not sure if I've written about this before, but here's a few cheap pics of it all open.
Also, me flipping off two of the three nuts that were very fuggin hard to get off the top side of the exhaust pipe. The first three were not bad, and the last three were the bane of my existence. These two can eat my sheat, cause they friggin LOST! That last one's holding on for dear life, though. I'd just cut the downpipe and get it over with, but I don't have any cutting tools like that, nor do I have much room between my face and the undercarriage while I'm under there.
I'm thinkin', since I will be removing the subframe/steering-rack/brakes/suspension, I'll just go ahead and do that tonight and pull the motor out, DP and catalytic converter still attached. Honestly, that mk4 was designed much more toward being taken apart. This mk3's nuts are hard to reach















Cat-to-exhaust sleeve is stuck, but it'll come free. Last picture is of the bottom three studs on the exhaust manifold/pipe. easy to see (the driveshaft connection is at the top of the picture, and the exhaust pipe curves into the bottom of the picture). The other three studs/nuts are on the other side. Im-friggin-possible to reach, even with a long extension and jointed socket.



























































































_Modified by punkassjim at 11:47 AM 10-29-2004_


----------



## JettaDriverFound (May 27, 2003)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punkassjim* »_
I noticed immediately that they had horked the airbags and airbag control module on me. 

I have the airbag control module in my donor.. airbags are all blown (hard roll.. big time) I'm not planning to use it (airbag not required if your going to hit anything..







) not sure if you can use the module once the bags are blown.. if interested let me know....


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (JettaDriverFound)*

nope, airbag control module must be replaced if its airbags blow. It stores codes that cannot be cleared by VAG-Com. This-all was kinda at the heart of the research that started this whole ball rolling.
anyway, more progress? not really:
when in doubt? grind the hell out of it!
It didn't get me very far, but it was good for getting the frustrations out. One bolt of three undone from the DP-to-Cat joint. More to come...


















































_Modified by punkassjim at 11:53 AM 10-29-2004_


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*

a few days ago, still feeling down cause I had no luck getting the DP detached from the exhaust mani, I just went ahead and made myself useful...the brakes on the bimmer needed doing, and I got curious what it'd look like with my 17s on it:








So then, today, I got really juiced up and went to town on that manifold. getting that last nut off wasn't so bad with the appropriate sized nut splitter (it took me three purchase attempts until I got one that fit into that tight spot back there







). after the nut was off, there was another problem. apparently when I got the middle rear nut off, I torqued it enough that the stud got bent outward and was NOT going to let the DP just slip off without a fight.
So I had to grind down one of the studs, do a lot of hammering and prying, and the thing came off in about an hour. Most of the rest of tonight was spent gathering up all my tools and organizing things, since I've been losing common tools over the past few days...a sure sign that I need to clean up a bit







Plus the floor of that warehouse is just getting really dusty and dirty lately for some reason...I think someone's been leaving the door open.
Anyway, not a whole hell of a lot to report, but now I can REALLY get into the meat of it all. Room to breathe and space to work. Gotta get those wiring harnesses sorted out.


































































_Modified by punkassjim at 11:57 AM 10-29-2004_


----------



## littlematt (Jan 14, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*

Finally!
Congrats man. That last nut was a pain and there wasn't a helluva lot of room to work in there. 
Onward!


----------



## evolveVW (Nov 11, 2000)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (littlematt)*

you need some better tools bro.. BTW....I have been terrorizing Syracuse with mine.. what a blast


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (evolveVW)*

I've been buying as few tools as possible to keep costs down, and honestly I can't imagine what tool would have been able to get in there easily with such a cramped space. unless they make a sawzall that's smaller than my hand, ain't no way. still, that nutsplitter was great...I wish I'd had it in the first place.
either way, the 1.8T is built more with space in mind, even though it's a larger motor overall. unbolting it from the jetta was a walk in the park compared to the mk3.
I was briefly considering transplanting the whole subframe and steering rack before I realized that the mk3 subframe is what holds the important motor mounts. The mk4 motor mounts rely more on the main frame rails, and its subframe is basically just a steering rack holder etc.
still, I'm gonna take things apart tonight and see if the mk4 a-arms and suspension stuff will transplant nicely onto the mk3 subframe. wish me luck.


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*

gonna post some of the notes I made last night, in case a) they're useful, or b) my pad of paper gets destroyed or lost








*NOTES:*
mk4 sway bar mounts to front of a-arm
mk3 sway bar mounts through a-arm
mk4 sway bar anchors behind subframe front mounts
mk3 sway bar runs back behind steering rack and anchors between the rear subframe mounts
mk3 subframe has rear motor and tranny mounts
mk4 subframe does not, so it can't be used
mk3 steering rack/hoses put the reservoir on the driver's side
mk4 steering rack/hoses put the reservoir on the passenger's side
Q: possible to use mk4 steering rack? looks like it, but...
mk3 front crossmember MIGHT not allow/fit mk4 power steering fluid hoses/pipes
Q: possible to use mk3 tierods with mk4 tierod ends? I'll find out tonight, I think
mk3 and mk4 a-arms, on simple inspection (no measuring) seem to be same size and mount pattern
mk4 driveshafts seem to be a few MM longer than mk3 driveshafts (take closer measurements of mk3/4 a-arms...are they REALLY the same size?)
mk4 upper strut mount is smaller diameter than mk3 upper strut bearing
Q: is it possible to use the mk3 upper strut bearing on the mk4 strut?
Q: if so, will this present problems when I want to source coilovers for this car?
Q: if I use the mk4 whole strut, unchanged, will the upper mount slide around and change camber unexpectedly?
My GTI's driver a-arm isn't coming off easy. front bolt seems to be spinning, and the bushing in there is squeaking like mad...lots of corrosion in there? is the internal welded-on nut broken free from its weld?
My mk4 subframe's driver a-arm mounting point is broken, but even if it wasn't, I couldn't use that subframe anyway for the above-mentioned reasons

If the upper strut mounts won't be a problem, I'll easily be able to use the mk4 a-arms, ball joints, lower strut mount (knuckle and hub), strut and all of that.
If I can run the mk4 power steering hoses in the mk3 engine bay, and if the mk4 steering rack swaps over easily, and the mk3 driver tierod can be used (or I can buy a used mk4 driver tierod), than I might do that, so I won't have to worry about splitting apart the wiring harness to reroute the PS reservoir electrical plugs to the driver side.
I really don't want to unravel all that crap.

*THINGS TO DO:*
(I'll tidy this up later)
finish removing mk3 dash support
finish removing mk3 pedal cluster
finish removing mk3 heater/blower
finish removing mk3 brake booster/mc/abs-controller/brake-lines
finish removing mk3 wiring harness to fuse block and doors
finish removing mk4 wiring harness from trunk and firewall
mark off mk3 headlight plugs on harness so I can clip them and use them later when starting the splicing
get rear rotors off of mk3 VR6...buy new? maybe. maybe pierce.
dig up the mk4 hood release and shroud
find a way to mount the mk4 hood release through top of mk3 grille (and keep next replacement grille in mind).
check mk4 hood release lever (a-pillar) to see if it'll mount
put together the suspension
put the motor in the car
put the wiring in and around the engine bay
mount coolant reservoir on passenger's side
figure out the intercooler fitment
figure out battery placement. relocate?
figure out: filter on a stick? or stock mk4 airbox?
straighten out passenger fender and unibody so it doesn't cause fitment issues








*THINGS THAT'LL NEED SPLICING IN THE HARNESSES*
rear tails, etc.
rear window defrost
rear wiper motor
windows (keep mk4 rear window motors on the harness, hidden?)
door locks (work on fitment of mk4 locks into doors...this'll be hard, but not really splicing)
sunroof and dome lights
get lighted visors? (mk4 harness allows for them)
headlights etc.
power steering reservoir?
washer fluid reservoir/pump?
whole lot of questions and unanswered crap, but at least most of the questions are known at this point.
good idea from Tone:
get the major stuff done and get the car on the road...the ancillary stuff like the comfort system can be ongoing AFTER I vacate the garage space and am driving around like a madman.


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*

Called Napa for rear VR6 rotors, so I can get the 5-lug progress going...they have two brands of rotors: one brand for $45 each and one for $14 each!!! The difference being that one is Chinese-made and the other is American-made.
I figure I buy the cheap-ass ones now, and when I'm done and needing better brakes I'll get some cross-drilled/slotted rotors. No need to buy expensive stuff now if it's just gonna get replaced.
And then I can finally test-fit the WE wheels on the GTI


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*

Who can spot the '01 Jetta in this picture?








Anyway, I got some goodies for later in the game:

















Here's my current pain in the arse: I was removing the a-arms from the GTI subframe, and the frontmost bolt on the driver's a-arm won't come out. Usually, that wouldn't be a problem, since I'm just gonna put it back in after I clean things up, but the damn bolt won't go back in. When I twist the bolt, I can hear the a-arm's bushing squeaking around in there, so I'm guessing the bolt is corroded to the inside of the bushing. I've tried leveraging and pounding it out, but I'm not sure what to do...take it to a machine shop and put a torch on it? Ideas?


















_Modified by punkassjim at 12:01 PM 10-29-2004_


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*

gonna put a deposit on a set of these bad boys in the next few days


























_Modified by punkassjim at 12:48 AM 4-27-2004_


----------



## troze1200 (Oct 12, 2000)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*

what seats?


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (troze1200)*

Euro OEM mk4 Recaros. Leather, heat, lumbar. Big-ass bolsters. And so I drool. I found a set in beige leather, and I'm getting them rewrapped in black. I believe they're getting rewrapped at an honest-to-god Recaro dealer, so maybe the new leather won't get in the way of the airbags. Here's hoping (yet, I'm still not sure I CAN get the airbag system to work in the mk3 without the head curtains installed).
Last night I started cleaning up and getting the mk3 parts that won't be used in the swap outta the way so they don't suck up floor space. Same with extraneous mk4 parts.
While I was doing that, I took the wiper motors off of both cars, and unbolted the motors from the wiper regulators. Wouldn't you know it, the motors swapped perfectly between regulators. One less thing to splice the wiring. I also removed the sunroof motor from the mk4. Here's hoping when I get the headliner out of the GTI, that the sunroof motor will swap up just as nicely as the wiper motors.
EDIT: i found out later...it's not really just that easy.


_Modified by punkassjim at 10:20 AM 1-27-2004_


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*


_Quote »_*Subject:* deposit for Recaro leather seats 
*Note:* 
- Front pair of Volkswagen OEM MK4 Recaro seats, heated, airbags, for 2-door, re-wrapped in black leather 
- rear seat cover for MK3 Golf 4 door (60/40), 2 headrests covers, all in the same black leather 
- Total US$ 1,550.00 including shipping charges. 
***NOTE***   if the upholstery shop can do the mk3 rear seat with headrests AND ARMREST, please ask them to do so. Otherwise, just the headrests will do. 

ok, I'm officially psyched.


----------



## evolveVW (Nov 11, 2000)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*

Wow.. nice catch. I have been thinking about changing my seats to some grey center/leather outer Mk2 Recaros and then having the centers redone in red alcantra....


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (evolveVW)*

not a bad idea, that. I'd love to see it if/when you get it done.
I picked up my subframe from the garage down the street today. $10 later, and that bolt is off the subframe/a-arm. The only remaining thing that's "stuck" is the DP/cat, stuck on the exhaust sleeve. Need to get that off.
Dashboard support is finally out, along with the pedal cluster, and I removed all the wiring through the firewall and removed the brake booster/master cylinder. pulled the rear seats and panels out so I can get the rest of the wiring removed/routed. I'm thinking of swapping the seatbelts with the mk4 so that I don't need that big tubular (detonator?) thing that is mounted in the lower door jamb. I'm pretty sure all the seatbelt pyrotechnics from the mk4 are ok, I just hope they bolt up. Wiring harness will be happier with them.
Might take the headliner outta the GTI tonight so that I can work unimpeded, and get to the rest of the wiring and sunroof motor. One thing I thought of the other day is that I can take all the maplights out of the mk4 headliner and cut places for them in the GTI headliner, and use the little aluminum mounting frames to make it mount/look OEM. Same thing for the sunroof controls and sunroof motor cover (I REALLY want those controls)...but I'll need to be careful and measure things precisely before I start cutting. I'd normally re-sell the headliner, but it's a little bent. Who knows, maybe it can fetch a few bones after I clean it up.


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*

too bad the camera battery died when I got it home. when I charge it up, I'll get some pics for you of today's progress.
The real fun is soon to begin, since I've got most of the first half done. After work, I finally got the DP/cat pulled off of the exhaust. Last old-car headache GONE. New-car headaches, on your mark, get set...
I got the subframe back from the guy down the street, rusted-ass bolt removed, and a-arm separated. Got it back to the warehouse and cleaned it (and the steering rack) up (thanks for the suggestion, Peter). I swear it's a different shade of black now that I took the 1/4" of grime off it. Mucho shiny. I also did a wet-wipe of the engine bay and stuff. Got the grime off, ready to wash and wax it (yes, wax it) while I can.
I had the rear end jacked up to start the work swapping the rear rotors, but I couldn't jack it up high enough since there's a bunch of lumber overhanging the car. Before I realized it, the one board over my hatch spoiler had pressed it down and maybe broken it. Good thing I've got another...and I'm considering taking it off completely, if I can find a way to mount the Jetta's LED high-mount brake light. That'd be badass.
So I took the car down off the jackstands and wheeled the car forward several feet on two wheels and a jack. Much more safe than it sounds, so don't worry. Musta been funny to watch, if there had been anyone there.... Anyway, now I've got a little more room to work. I might even wheel it into the middle of the floorplan so I can have TONS of room. Damn I need to get that Jetta outta there soon.
Anyway, headliner didn't come out today, so maybe that's tomorrow, along with the carpeting. I can't wait to answer the sunroof motor question, and get the rest of the wiring pulled.


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*

tingle, tingle....










_Modified by punkassjim at 12:04 PM 10-29-2004_


----------



## George (Jul 3, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*

you need thinner tires brotha


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (Mightymouse)*

i know, i know....but I'm still all a-twitter. I didn't even bolt it on yet, just wanted to see something positive


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*

once I get the wiring pulled through the firewall, I think this is my next step in the process:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=412762
...provided I can get the damn bimmer running again. I can't get it to start, but I think it's just badly flooded. Need to take the spark plugs out later and see what's up. Sucks.


----------



## JETwagen (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*

Is there anything wrong with the engine that was in the car? If nothing wrong, do you still have and willing to sell?


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (vwsr2cool)*

emailing you.


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*

looks like all work is put on hold until I can figure out why the 2002 has no spark. Man, I feel so stranded.


----------



## h2lme2000 (Mar 21, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (h2lme2000)*

excellent work, my friend. would love to take a closer look at that some day http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## h2lme2000 (Mar 21, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punkassjim* »_excellent work, my friend. would love to take a closer look at that some day http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
 well if you have a question fell free to ask


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*

Just for those of you out there who recoil from the idea of buying a whole donor car, here's a little tidbit of information for ya:
+$2800: price of my donor
+$250: price of an airbag to fill the 3-spoke
+$40: price of a new mk4 euro switch
-$900: sold the interior out of it
-$65: sold the headlights off of it
-$150: price I'll take for the WE sport suspension
-$500: sold the motor out of my GTI
-$200: sold the cabby dash from my GTI
-$66: sold the old euro switch
-$115: sold the mk3 keyless entry box
-$45: sold the DE e-brake boot I had lying around
-$60: sold the cabby e-brake handle I had in the GTI
=$989 total
let's say we round it up to $1300 for the tools I've spent, and for the driveshaft and Plus Suspension I have to get. STILL.
btw, I have a junk car that I had before all this, used to fix my rad/rad support, airbags and alternator when my car was totaled. It's got a 2.0 motor and all. I paid $250 for it, to get it out of the towing company's lot. Just a thought. I can't say to never pass up a deal, but those deals you find may just be good for you in more ways than one. This $250 car, I got about $1000 value out of it for parts and airbags, and now I can say "Hey Pierce, why don't I give you this car in return for a Plus Suspension and some small parts?" It's been a rocky road, but I'd say the decisions I made are starting to show me why I made them.
Under $1300 for a 1.8T swap...
...and I will never pay a mechanic again, unless I'm feeling lazy or ill.


_Modified by punkassjim at 4:22 PM 8-19-2003_


----------



## 97gtiguy (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*

its looking good so far.....i have been playing around with the idea of a 1.8t swap onto my mk3.....a few quick question 4 ya
- are you swaping the mk4 interior into the mk3 and is that posable????
- how about the drive train.does all of that move over including drive shafts etc..
- all the motor mouts the same or do you have to sart fabricating your own.
thanks a lot good luck it looks awesome so far http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (97gtiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *97gtiguy* »_- are you swaping the mk4 interior into the mk3 and is that posable????

Sort of. I'm definitely doing the dash and center console. For the seats, I'm putting mk4 front seats in, but for the rear seat, I'm just gonna re-wrap my rear seat with upholstery to match the fronts. Who needs that center headrest? Honestly. The center shoulder belt might be nice, but how often do I have rear passengers? Not a family car.
For putting the mk4 front seats into the car, I have two options, and maybe a third option, depending on what I see when I get my seats. First option: cut the seat mounting points out of the mk4 and weld them into the GTI...I want to avoid this option if I can. Second option: cut the mounting brackets out of the mk4 seats and weld in mk3 recaro seat brackets/sliders...I'm sorta more willing to do that. The third option is, since the seats I'm getting are recent OEM Recaros, there's a long shot that the brackets/sliders on those seats are bolted on and can be taken off and replaced. I'm not betting on it, but I've ordered a set of brackets/sliders.

_Quote, originally posted by *97gtiguy* »_- how about the drive train.does all of that move over including drive shafts etc.

I'm using the driveshafts from the mk4 in conjunction with the mk3 VR6 plus suspension. I have no confirmation from anyone that this works, but what I DO know is that the mk4 driveshafts are a few mm longer than the mk3 2.0 shafts, and so are the mk3 vr6 shafts and the plus suspension. I'm hoping the few MM difference is the same, and they mate up fine. I hate that guess-work, though, and I really need to get that settled soon. Anyone who knows more about this, please chime in.

_Quote, originally posted by *97gtiguy* »_- all the motor mouts the same or do you have to sart fabricating your own.

The front and rear motor mounts get reused from the mk3 motor, but it's best to get the front mount from a vr6, cause it's slightly beefier. The tranny mount bracket and crossmember are sourced from a mk3 vr6. I was told to get the tranny mount itself from a Corrado, but when I took out the old one and compared it with the new one, they are the same thing. No need, that I can see, in a swap into mk3. mk2 swap, maybe.
There is a bit of clearance issue with the turbo pipe and the rear motor mount, and I'm trying to find out now what other people have done to resolve this, aside from bend in a portion of the pipe. I don't want to restrict ANY airflow in there, that'd be dumb.


----------



## evolveVW (Nov 11, 2000)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*

That damn pipe is the biggest pain....Luke got it to work with stock piping but my stock piping would not work at all....so I made all the intercooler piping. If you have an early work day during the week or a day off I would consider bringing the car down ( I dont know if it will make it to the garage though eheh)


----------



## BUNNYLOVE (Jul 28, 2000)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*

I think your chances of being able to just unbolt the MK4 brackets/sliders from the Recaros are pretty good. Any OEM Recaros I've seen from VWs to shelbys have been universal fit seats with special bolt on brackets.


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (BUNNYLOVE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BUNNYLOVE* »_I think your chances of being able to just unbolt the MK4 brackets/sliders from the Recaros are pretty good. Any OEM Recaros I've seen from VWs to shelbys have been universal fit seats with special bolt on brackets.

Really? Wow, that sounds encouraging, can't wait to get them and SEE. I had heard that the mk2 Recaros were half-and-half...the ones with manual adjust were inseparable from the brackets, but the power-adjust OEM Recaros were separable. My source may have been on crack, though.
Vinnie, I'll let you know on that...I'm gonna get in touch with Louis (the guy doing the swap into his A2 GTI), and see what he did about it. He might have just done what Luke did, but we'll see. I don't want to customize too much, nor restrict airflow, but in this case I might have to.


----------



## revo 3vom (Jul 7, 2003)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*

nice


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (BUNNYLOVE)*

BUNNYLOVE, actually, you might be able to eyeball this for me, since you've seen Recaros come across your path:
This dude has pictures of the undersides of the new Recaros, but I don't really know enough about what I'm looking at to see if the brackets look separable:
here is the gallery, and here are some clickable thumbnails:
   


_Modified by punkassjim at 12:21 AM 8-22-2003_


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*

oh yeah, and I heard back today that the Recaros are done getting re-upholstered, so I paid the remaining balance, and should see them in a couple of weeks








Here's a pic of what the new seats look like compared to the already-impressive mk4 Jetta Wolfsburg seats. Those WE seats look uncomfortable beside these:


----------



## evolveVW (Nov 11, 2000)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*

You should be able to unbolt those sliders and either make your own or order the Mk3 Recaro sliders


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (evolveVW)*

got the Recaro "sliders and brackets" yesterday, opened up the box and I only got the sliders. I KNEW that deal sounded too good to be true! Friggin' A. Anyone know where I can just buy a set of Recaro mk3 brackets, since I've got a nice set of sliders already?








Here's a few cars on the used car lot at Pierce. Had to check 'em out. The Jetta GTX is a rare beastie, but that Cabriolet is AMAZING! There's no registration on it, but judging from the interior and cluster, it's either one of the last ones available in the states, or it's been brought up from Mexico. Very late model.
*EDIT: images have been archived to my imagestation album.*
:http://www.imagestation.com/album/?id=4289589937
So tonight I did some organizing, and tried to get the pile of wiring from the Jetta all sorted out, so I can start installing things in the GTI. I got the wiring and carpeting from the GTI out, save for the plugs at the taillights and the headliner wiring. Need to do that tomorrow.
I stretched the main car harness out on the floor, just to make sure I was oriented before I begin pulling the wrong thing through the firewall. Engine compartment is here, dashboard is there, that sort of thing. The wires are twice the length of the car in some places, simply du to the roundabout routing of the harnesses.
Aside from the main harness, there are 6 small harnesses that go with it, most of them in the engine compartment, one in the headliner and so on. Then there are the door harnesses, but I consider those a whole separate entity. I'll get to those later, when I tackle the swapping of door internals. Here are the pics of the 6 harnesses, and the seventh is the main harness. It doesn't look as nasty in the pic, so maybe the pic captured the essence of my comprehension nicely.
*<edit>*These harnesses are just in order of the way I laid them on the floor. The numbers mean nothing. HARNESS 1: trunk harness; note the brown and black plug at the end: those are the connections to the front-of-car harness; this one includes the trunklight and the wiring for the trunk locking system. HARNESS 2: This one's basically just the alternator harness, but it also carries the power for the AC compressor, and there's one plug I failed to label. That should be fun. HARNESS 3:Hardly a harness, it connects the battery and the fusebox atop the battery. HARNESS 4: Includes coilpack wiring, injector wiring, one of the ECU connectors and various connections about the block and head. HARNESS 5: Secondary air pump, PS pump, starter motor, shift linkage, MAF, ABS and one of the ECU connections. HARNESS 6: all the ceiling stuff, like sunroof, maplights, vanity lights. The rest is on the main car harness.*</edit>*

























































The next thing I did was to get the damn GTI out from under all that lumber, so I can jack it up properly and get both doors and the hatch completely open with walking room all around. This required moving two cars that don't have a front suspension on them. Sounds fun, right? I know what you're thinking: "Jeez, a car without a motor in it can't be that heavy, why not just pick up the front and pull it around?" Well, this isn't a wheelbarrow, folks, and I'm not exactly Mr. Universe. So we deal with what we've got...which turned out to be a rickety old wooden...apple cart is the only thing I can think of. The thing had cast iron wheels, and was definitely sturdy enough to act as a dolly under the front of the car. Here's a few pics...it was a little funny...guess you had to be there. And AmazedOne, don't worry, I didn't give myself a hernia, nor drop anything on my toe

































Here's a pic of something kinda interesting: I pulled the badge from the trunk of the Jetta, and I may be modifying the lock cylinder to mate into my mk3 badge, so I can relocate my keyhole, use the mk4 key for my trunk and shave my keyhole when I get the car resprayed. That's down the road, but it's good that I have all the lock cylinders with which to play with ideas. Big project spawns tons of little projects.

















I also had it cross my mind that, once I get into the rear door innards of the mk4, I may find that the lock units will fit into the GTI doors a little better. Maybe not, but it's something to check. Gotta be mindful of the Comfort System rules, though. Need to connect all original components, even if the rear door components are hidden from view.


_Modified by punkassjim at 12:10 PM 10-29-2004_


----------



## 95mk3jetta8v (Oct 9, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*

What engine code is that? I did a search for 1.8t's and came up with 2. 
AWW
&
AWD
What's the difference. Is the AWD able for an All Wheel Drive system? Or is that just a model # that means something totally different? Thanks...


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (95mk3jetta8v)*

It's just an engine code. Just happens to be an acronym, but it's only a coincidence. For more info, click here. Read the whole thread, it's a good resource.


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*

updated the descriptions on those wiring harnesses. Lots more to post, including pics as stuff makes its way back into the GTI, but I need to charge the camera battery and...oh yeah...sleep. Dash might go in tomorrow, dog willing (crosses fingers).


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*

wrote this up last night, but this morning the camera was charged. 'round lunchtime, time to post it.
The wheels aren't perfect, but for a totaled car, they're damn close. The first two pictures show the worst wheel curbage, and the third shows some peeling of the clearcoat on the machined lips. I think all four wheels have those types of blemishes on the lips. Easily fixed, though. Plus, they're 2-piece, so fixing and powdercoating the centers would be easier and cheaper.

























I installed the pollen filter housing into the mk3 plenum, and it fit perfectly. MUCH nicer feature than that crummy screen in the second picture. I can only imagine how much debris has been run through the blower motor over the years.
















Got the mk4 heater/blower installed too. I LOVE it when things just bolt right up!
















For those of you who are wondering why it's not possible to just swap the suspension from the mk4 to the mk3, here is why:
















I'm currently debating whether or not I want to hook up the fuel evap system or not. Problem is, there might be hookups on the mk4 fuel tank that aren't present on the mk3, and I've got two mostly-full fuel tanks to siphon if I'm gonna be removing them. Where do I store approximately 15 gallons of fuel, and how do I siphon it safely? Here's some pics. The mk3 has 3 fuel lines to the front, mk4 has 4. The Bentley (I don't capitalize bible, but I capitalize Bentley) says that the evap canister is under the right rear wheel well, but then it doesn't say what that blue bubbly-looking thing is that's under the right front fender. Anyone know? I thought that was the evap canister, so now I'm corn-fused.
















Another reason why I might need to remove the fuel tank from both cars: it would be a good idea to swap the mk4 rear brake lines into the GTI, but they run right over the fuel tank. Drat. Here's some pictures showing my corroded rear brake lines, and the nice new mk4 lines. Note how the mk4 lines are bent in a different direction for the hookups to the ABS unit. My old ABS unit was integral with the booster/reservoir, so the lines connect in a different direction.
















Here's some pics of what all this time has been spent on: the GTI has been stripped pretty bare, aside from the front door panels, and the Jetta is not only bare, it's a skeleton:








































I got into pulling the wiring harnesses through the firewall yesterday, and quickly noticed I'd have to edit the firewall openings. The mk4 has an odd-shaped hole where the harness goes through, and a screw-in odd-shaped grommet. The mk3 has several nondescript openings, two of which I used for the purpose, but I had to cut a notch in one.
















The cluster of wires that rests in the hole isn't so bad, but from there forward, it branches in a large way...tough to get it all through that little hole. I had pretty good luck getting most of it through, but when I got to that huge connector for the ABS unit, I knew it wasn't gonna fit, what with that thick group of wires already being in the way. I removed the back cap from the ABS plug to minimize girth, but I still had to cut a notch in the hole...
























Here's a pic of the notch I cut. It's similar to the one in the mk4 firewall, and I hope to cut it exactly to shape, so I can re-use that screw-in grommet:








This big plastic shroud was the pass-thru for some wiring that went into the cabin through the driver's side of the plenum. The hole in the mk4 plenum was about the same size as the hole for the pollen filter, but I wasn't about to cut that hole in my mk3. I cut the grommet out of the shroud, still attached to the wires, and routed it through a free hole in the firewall (someone remind me to run my amp wiring before I finish with the firewall).
















More to come...


_Modified by punkassjim at 12:33 PM 10-29-2004_


----------



## VRC-YA (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*

Question...is the wiring the same as for an AWD and AWW or is it slightly different? Also do you think I may be able to splice that wiring into an A2 or do you just think its easier to use the MK4 harness. Also are you using the MK3 accessories or are you gonna use the MK4 accessories(PS, AC, ABS...). I kind of see a mix of both in there...


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (VRC-YA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VRC-YA* »_I kind of see a mix of both in there...

In where? The engine bay was bare the last I knew







If you mean the power steering fluid reservoir, I just never bothered to disconnect it. I'm probably gonna replace it with the mk4 reservoir, though.
The wiring harness for the AWD, as opposed to the AWW, I'm guessing is different, but only slightly. It's still a mk4, and it's still a 1.8T. On the other hand, all cars' harnesses are unique to that car's set of factory options. In the mk3 world, everyone told me that if I did a power window swap, they'd bet the necessary wires were just coiled up inside the dash, unused. EH! Wrong. And I never DID quite find the exact right power window harness, because there were slight differences in the 2-door harnesses from 95 to 96 to 97. Then there's the whole 2-door or 4-door thing. Anyway, my point is: don't bet on a harness being a harness, cause it never works out that way.
As for splicing the wiring into the mk2, yes, it can be done. Check out Louis' thread. He's doing a hell of a job.
Me, I'm using as many of the mk4 accessories as I possibly can. I want a mk4 with a mk3 shell. I'm using the mk4 PS pump with the mk3 PS rack. I'm using the complete mk4 AC system (in fact, I just finished installing the heat/AC box and the refrig lines). I'm using the complete mk4 ABS system with ASR (not sure if it has EDL too, but I don't think so).
As for tonight, I spent most of it helping Tone do some routine maintenance.
Then I did this:








































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































_Modified by punkassjim at 12:35 PM 10-29-2004_


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*

you know why I'm smiling??? cause now I'll have an honest-to-god-friggin GLOVE BOX!


----------



## VRC-YA (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*

That looks sweet! So since the suspension won't work...does that mean the axles won't fit either?


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (h2lme2000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *h2lme2000* »_









Looking good Artie. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (VRC-YA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VRC-YA* »_That looks sweet! So since the suspension won't work...does that mean the axles won't fit either?

The shocks and springs in the rear won't work, but the front struts would probably work if I REALLY was determined. I'm not. I'll just keep my cup kit. As for the axles, they won't fit until I get the components for Plus Suspension, and I'm hoping to do that later this week. Once I get all that, I should be able to get the motor in and started up. It's all going pretty quickly now.


----------



## VRC-YA (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*

I just wanna let you know that this info is bein' very helpful for me and I thank you guys for doing this for everybody on the Vortex to get info. Anywayz, the Plus suspension only came on the Corrado right?


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (VRC-YA)*

Thanks man, I'm glad to be of help. As for the Plus Suspension, it came on every car that had a VR6, Corrado, mk3 Jetta/GTI and Passat. I believe the subframe and stuff are different from Passat to Corrado to mk3, so I'd go for the stuff that came from a mk3.
No new pictures, cause I didn't spend much of last night workin on the car. I'm missing a few components that I need to continue the large steps, like installing the steering column. When I do the Plus Suspension, I'm just gonna get a whole new rack and subframe, so it's easier to just unbolt and re-install the new one. Since that's the case, there's no point in putting the steering column back in, and hence, I should leave the dash as-is for now.
There's a bracket that goes from the mk4 dash support forward to the plenum-top (right inside the windshield) that gets bolted into the mk4, but there is no hole to bolt it into the mk3. Rather than drilling an imperfect hole in a tight space, I'm just gonna leave out that little bracket. Problem: now there are only 4 bolts holding the dash support in. Reassurance: that thing doesn't even wiggle. It seems sturdy (famous last words. I am reminded of Sidney Musberger's tailor in The Hudsucker Proxy).
Anyway, I've got a bunch of other things to take care of before I can get the motor in and running anyway. But it looks like this week might be shot for time to work on it.


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*

Sunroof motors side-by-side. mk3 on the left, mk4 on the right.
*EDIT: images have been archived to my imagestation album.*
:http://www.imagestation.com/album/?id=4289589937
Sunroof motor drive gears, compared; note the shaft on the mk3 motor/gear is longer. The mk4 gear doesn't reach far enough into the mk3 sunroof to grab hold. I'll fix that.
*EDIT: images have been archived to my imagestation album.*
:http://www.imagestation.com/album/?id=4289589937
Innards. The mk4 unit uses a more efficient set of gears, and I was not sure I should take it apart more than this. I'll try another night to exchange the drive gears, or make the mk4 shaft longer somehow.
*EDIT: images have been archived to my imagestation album.*
:http://www.imagestation.com/album/?id=4289589937


_Modified by punkassjim at 2:38 AM 5-20-2004_


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*

awyeah...my rewrapped seats are getting picked up by UPS tomorrow. Gotta go buy some black dye to make all the plastic parts black too. Sucks that I'll have to disassemble them a bit for this, but oh well. In the end, they'll rock.


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*

*THINGS TO DO under hood*
install new subframe/plus suspension/steering rack
put the motor in the car
route the wiring in and around the engine bay (solve routing issues)
weatherproof the ECU?
finish removing the mk3 right front brake line (cut/grind it)
finish installing mk4 brake booster/mc/abs-controller/brake-lines (need to bend the rear brake lines to meet up with ABS module...location?)
mount coolant reservoir on passenger's side (buy some metal tabs, nuts, bolts)
get rear rotors off of the GTI, swap races to new rotors and install
install new e-brake cables and hybridize the handle to mate up
figure out the intercooler fitment (buy TRBNIUM's)
figure out battery placement. relocate? 
figure out: filter on a stick? or stock mk4 airbox?
install mk4 power steering reservoir onto mk3 lines?
find a way to mount the mk4 hood release through top of mk3 grille (and keep next replacement grille in mind). 
SUPERbleed brake system (how best?)
SUPERbleed clutch hydraulic system (how best?)
SUPERbleed power steering system (how best?)

*THINGS TO DO on interior*
install heater ducting and carpeting
finish installing the mk4 dash and steering column (install new steering rack first)
plug in switches, cluster, install glove box, etc. complete the dash.
edit the door panels. try editing the mk4 GTI door panel, see if it'll work.
somehow lengthen drive gear on mk4 sunroof motor and install
install mk4 maplights in headliner
install mk4 sunroof controls in headliner
finish installing mk4 pedal cluster...drill for clutch MC?
check mk4 hood release lever (a-pillar) to see if it'll mount: nope, it won't.

*THINGS REQUIRED FROM JUNKYARD*
(bring my pass mk4 driveshaft to test fitment)
VR6 subframe with:
control arms
ball joints
spindles
complete steering rack
MK4 driver's driveshaft
clip out Golf rear wiper wiring
wiper stalk from Golf
get lighted visors? (mk4 harness allows for them)

*THINGS THAT'LL NEED SPLICING IN THE HARNESS*
taillights, etc.
rear window defrost 
rear wiper motor 
headlights etc.
washer fluid reservoir/pump?

oddly enough, the list seems less daunting at this point. I think when I listed things before, I wasn't sure that was all that needed to be done. Now I'm more sure (although I do know there will be more). Keep in mind, also, that this is all just the necessities. The comfort system (alarm, windows, mirrors, locks) will come later, after I get it back on the road. Right now, I just crave fifth gear. Oh, and a car that runs like new.
red = have to take it somewhere for torch/weld/other
blue = need to order parts
green = done, or parts are on the way.


_Modified by punkassjim at 2:44 AM 5-20-2004_


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*

bought an APR-equipped ECU from blackbird1.8T this weekend, hopefully it'll get here before I button up the car. It'll be nice to just have the stock ECU to swap in if I need to...but, being out of all kinds of warrantees, I don't see why I'd need to, so I'll probably sell it.
For those of you who want to know how to "introduce" a new ECU to your car's immobilizer, here's the link at ross-tech.
I also bought this guy's FMIC. Looks really ghetto, but I'm guessing I can make it look a little better, and it should work just fine. Clean it up and polish around the MAP sensor, and maybe take whatever paint was on it, off.
*EDIT: images have been archived to my imagestation album.*
:http://www.imagestation.com/album/?id=4289589937


_Modified by punkassjim at 2:45 AM 5-20-2004_


----------



## evolveVW (Nov 11, 2000)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*

how much did you snag that for?


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (evolveVW)*

$375 including shipping. still not sure if it's worth it, but we'll see once I get it in my hands. It's 29x9x2, but it's a no-name JDM core. Long as it holds pressure, and cools the air, I'll be happy.


----------



## evolveVW (Nov 11, 2000)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*

I would have bought it for that.. that hole in the first pic... for the charge air sensor right?? man they did a horrible job on it


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (evolveVW)*

I'm guessing it's not as bad as it looks, I think the dude just didn't have his MAP sensor on there tight enough, and the pressure and heat burned up the crappy paint that's on the pipe. If that's the case, I'll just strip the rest of the paint off, and polish it up. That's a lot of joints, and I'm gonna have to take some measures to keep the joints from blowing apart, but for $375, I can imagine this being a pretty good deal. Long as it works, and doesn't look horrid while the hood is closed, I don't care.
Looks like I'm gonna have to tap and fit something for connecting the DV, though I'm not too familiar with everything that hooks to the IC plumbing. I hope people can tell me.


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*

three days from Sao Paolo, Brazil to Ithaca, NY.
NEVER HESITATE to buy from *bora-brazil*!!!











_Modified by punkassjim at 12:39 PM 10-29-2004_


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*

you gotta see this: the plumbing for that FMIC is TOOOOO funny. I'd say I probably got about my money's worth, as long as the core holds pressure. It looks to be in good shape though.
The pipe that has the bung for the MAP sensor is all crappy because the dude must have used squeeze-on silicone sealer to gasket the MAP sensor mount. I'll need to clean that up and do something else for a gasket. Want to take the paint off the pipe and polish it too. Funny thing is, the dude never cleaned up the cut ends of the plumbing. Ragged aluminum.
The HILARIOUS thing, though, is this guy's way of solving the problem of IC plumbing pipes blowing apart. He took sheet metal screws and screwed them through the silicone joints, through the pipes, then wrapped electrical tape around the whole thing (that's why there's electrical tape in the above photo). Too damn funny.
As it stands, I think I'm gonna go the route that Louis did, and crimp my own end-lips onto my pipes, after I file 'em down. We'll see how far I get with that








Needless to say, a lot of this plumbing is total crap, but I can use a few bits of it in conjunction with the stock plumbing, and basically just have the pretty bits sticking out the bumper vents. Gotta figure out how to mount it, but there are bigger fish to fry before then.
Here's some pics for entertainment:


























































_Modified by punkassjim at 12:42 PM 10-29-2004_


----------



## JettaDriverFound (May 27, 2003)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*

Jim... Any update on the engine going in? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (JettaDriverFound)*

Not much going on right now, since I just back from 5 days in sunny California. I gotta say, if there are any dubbers in La Jolla or Del Mar, I ain't seen 'em.
Anyway, I talked to Pierce yesterday, and I'm gonna get the Jetta shell and my other parts car towed to him in exchange for the Plus Suspension I need. Once I have that, I can get it all back together, provided I can get the engine hoist to work.
Anyone in the area got one they'd be willing to bring here?


----------



## evolveVW (Nov 11, 2000)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*

I gave mine back.... cant wait to see the seats!! As for the IC tubing.. looks like an ill designed setup.. as long as there is some play in the piping they should blow apart


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (evolveVW)*

yeah, I talked to Louis about borrowing the lipper he made out of a set of vise-grips...he's gonna send it to me, maybe next week, along with a bunch of extra T-clamps he has for 2.25" tubing. I think that's the right size. Those clamps plus putting lips on the pipes should at least do a little good.








The seats are proving to be a little pain in the ass. The front seats aren't a problem, as all I have to do is remove the plastic pieces and dye them black (that won't be as easy as it sounds, I know, but it can wait, mostly). I might even leave the seat-flip levers tan, and see how it looks. The rear seats are the pain. The upholstery didn't come with the long plastic clips that hook it onto the seatbottom frames. I'm in the process of removing the ones from the stock upholstery and sewing it onto the new leather. Tedious work, and the leather isn't cut the same on the bottom edges, so I need to eyeball it to get it right.
Damn, this is the most hands-on project I've ever gotten into. I thought pulling the MOTOR would be hard. I never dreamed I'd be sewing up my own rear leather seats!
Don't get me wrong, it's all a good deal, and I could definitely be doing this an easier way, but I want everything to be as stock and real OEM as possible. The problem I have with the rear seats, in the long run, is that the seat cover is for non-armrest, but my seat has an armrest. I hope it looks ok covered over. There was never a mk3 60/40 rear seat with headrests AND armrest offered in Brazil, so I'm SOL. Maybe someday I'll get an upholstery shop to edit the armrest back into existence.


----------



## jamesb (Mar 14, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*

sounds great though man. Once your done will will have lots of pride in your work.
I am not going to the OE route with seats, but I am going to have the rear seats redone to match the fronts. But then on a coupe, nothing is plug and pray most of the time.


----------



## JettaDriverFound (May 27, 2003)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punkassjim* »_Anyone in the area got one they'd be willing to bring here? (

Too bad you weren't closer. I think its a 5 hour drive from Hartford to Syracuse. I have engine hoist I'd be willing to share and I haven't figured out what I'm doing with my intercooler piping crimp tool that you've hooked up with Louis for. I'm about 20 min from Momentum Motorsports so I'm planning to call them to find out what they do for custom intercooler piping work. I'm getting a digital camara this weekend (Better later than never) so I can start posting progress on my swap.


----------



## evolveVW (Nov 11, 2000)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (JettaDriverFound)*

oooooo that crimper is money.. seen it before. Jim.. We are thinking about going to Pierce's on 9/20....you down for it?


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (evolveVW)*

yeah, probably...I'm hoping to get there this weekend to get the remaining parts I need, though, so, god willing, the GTI will be driveable by 9/20


----------



## VRC-YA (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (evolveVW)*

Did you ever find out if the Axles from the plus suspension would fit the O2J tranny?


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (VRC-YA)*

The axles from the Plus Suspension won't fit the 02J, but the axles from the 02J should fit the Plus Suspension's hubs. I'll hopefully find out this weekend.


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*

It was supposed to happen during business hours today (or at least with daylight to spare), but at least I got my wrecks out of the way. Towed both up to Pierce, and I might just head back up there tomorrow to get the Plus Suspension I need. For now, though, it's good to be rid of two junk cars. Big weight off my shoulders, and copious amounts of space reclaimed, including half of amazedone's driveway. Thanks will go out to her in every way I can possibly muster.


































_Modified by punkassjim at 12:46 PM 10-29-2004_


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*

folks, I'd like to introduce you to my new Plus Suspension. Plus Suspension, everybody, everybody, Plus-Suspension.
















And yes, for those of you astute enough to notice, that is a mk4 axle sticking out of the mk3 VR6 hub. It fits like it's meant to be there. The only problem is, the axle pictured is the BROKEN one that came with the car








They didn't seem to have any mk4 axles lying around, so I'm gonna have to source one from the vortex, and deal with the shipping delay. If it weren't for that (and my non-working engine hoist), I'd stay up all night tonight and get the damn thing running by morning.
Oh yeah, and I finally got the fuel pump/sender out of the Jetta, so when I get it all back together, I won't have to deal with the gas guage's empty/full being flipped. I ended up using a screwdriver and hammer to get the retaining ring unscrewed. I'm glad I didn't bother removing the tank from that car, cause that tank was FULL!


_Modified by punkassjim at 12:48 PM 10-29-2004_


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*

forgot to mention, also, that I received my APR-equipped ECU before the weekend. I'm gonna run the car for a week or so on the stock ECU, just to bed it all in and get used to it, then I'll introduce the APR-chipped ECU to the car, and see what kind of difference the 93-octane program will give.


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*

someone want to supply funding for me to purchase this?


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*

I was out sick today from work, so I spent my day (after rolling out of bed at 11) in front of the TV, doing some more sewing on the rear seat's leather upholstery. The plastic beading (clips) are really a pain to stitch onto the leather, since I'm a guy, and sewing machines are hard to come by in a guy's apartment. Needle and thread, though...hey man, guys lose buttons too.
Anyway, I finished one of the seatbottom cushions (looks like it's OE), one of the headrests (not bad either), working on the other one, and gonna start the other seatbottom soon. The seatback parts will be a little more pain, cause I gotta a) figure out how to remove the headrest guides and locks/latches from them, and b) CUT THE LEATHER to reinstall them. I'm not too happy about that, but oh well. Just gotta be careful.


































_Modified by punkassjim at 12:49 PM 10-29-2004_


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*

Went out to the garage today to scope out the brake situation. Looks like, tentatively, I'm not gonna be able to use the mk4 11.3" brakes. I'm gonna try to work something out, though.








The hubs I have are from a '94 Jetta GLX (with 11" rotors and ABS). The rotors and calipers I want to put on are the '01 Wolfsburg set, which, I believe, are 11.3". The rotors fit on there, hub-wise. The calipers and caliper carriers fit on there, bolt-wise. But the problem is, the '01 rotors are...inset...a bit too far. So, as you see in the 2nd picture, it's all too tight together. The rotor rubs on the dust shield and the caliper carrier mounting bolts stick through the spindle and rub on the rotor. That's the gist of the fitment issues. Maybe if I could find a way to space out the rotor a little from the hub, I could cut down the carrier mounting bolts and make it work.








For now, though, I'm stuck with these crappy 11" brakes, rotors worn too thin, pads too thin, been sitting in a muddy lot, right on the ground, rusty as hell. I'm gonna wait to get new pads and rotors, though, until I'm sure I can't use those 11.3" brakes. These things might not be worth the trouble, and newer calipers would be much welcomed.
















I got a bunch of other stuff done tonight, including:
-- removed the dash support again, so I had room for working on pedals
-- Got the brake booster and brake/gas pedal cluster installed
-- Modified the clutch MC mount, and installed the clutch pedal
-- Removed the intercooler plumbing from the back of the motor
-- Installed the mk3 rear motor mount
-- Routed some of the interior wiring into the clips in the door runners
























Might be getting that driver's axle from gimmeAdub...I just remembered he's in SoCal, so I guess I gotta be patient.
EDIT: anyone know if the mk3 11.3" brake setup is different from the one on the mk4? If I got the mk3 11.3" rotors, would that fix my problem, or are they the same?


_Modified by punkassjim at 12:52 PM 10-29-2004_


----------



## VRC-YA (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punkassjim* »_folks, I'd like to introduce you to my new Plus Suspension. Plus Suspension, everybody, everybody, Plus-Suspension.
 
And yes, for those of you astute enough to notice, that is a mk4 axle sticking out of the mk3 VR6 hub. It fits like it's meant to be there. The only problem is, the axle pictured is the BROKEN one that came with the car








They didn't seem to have any mk4 axles lying around, so I'm gonna have to source one from the vortex, and deal with the shipping delay. If it weren't for that (and my non-working engine hoist), I'd stay up all night tonight and get the damn thing running by morning.
_Modified by punkassjim at 11:18 PM 9-14-2003_

Now thats the info I needed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif But another question? I read in a thread of someone using the TDI axles cause the 1.8T axles are too long. I asked for the part number just incase it doesn't really work.


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (VRC-YA)*

Close. He's using the mk3 axles (complete driveshafts) in conjunction with mk4 TDI stub axles. Stub axles == tranny flanges. These are the flanges that bolt into the differential case, and the axles bolt onto those.
EDIT: and he's not doing that because the mk4 axles are too long, he's doing that because the bolt pattern for mounting the driveshaft to the flange wasn't the right bolt pattern. 110mm versus 100mm.


_Modified by punkassjim at 10:35 PM 9-17-2003_


----------



## VRC-YA (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*

Okay so what you're doing is using the MK4 axles with the Plus-suspension...plain and simple, right? Thank, thats the best news I heard for awhile...


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (VRC-YA)*

I'll update once it's all mounted...I'm still worried they will be the wrong length.
Someone want to tell me whether I should or should not throw this money away? I'm having a little dilemma:
EDIT: image archived to imagestation.


_Modified by punkassjim at 10:43 AM 10-7-2003_


----------



## jamesb (Mar 14, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*

40 bucks for the fog kit? its a 10 dollar fused relay and some wire, and you stil need to cut it down cuz its too long.
As for the breaks, nothing wrong with stainless lines.


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (jamesb)*

I just never know if it's just your normal, garden-variety 30-amp relay that you'd get at radio shack, or if it's something else entirely. I was thinking I'd remove a little bit of thinking from my job, since I've already got to splice and dice just about everything rear of the dashboard as it is. As for the stainless and the slotted rotors, I know they're great to get, but I'm not sure if I need to be putting that money in NOW, since I've got so many other things to purchase to finish the swap. I guess I'm looking for the angel that used to be on my other shoulder, cause this devil seems to speak loudly lately.


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punkassjim* »_Just for those of you out there who recoil from the idea of buying a whole donor car, here's a little tidbit of information for ya:
+$2800: price of my donor
+$250: price of an airbag to fill the 3-spoke
+$40: price of a new mk4 euro switch
-$900: sold the interior out of it
-$65: sold the headlights off of it
-$150: price I'll take for the WE sport suspension
-$500: sold the motor out of my GTI
-$200: sold the cabby dash from my GTI
-$66: sold the old euro switch
-$115: sold the mk3 keyless entry box
-$45: sold the DE e-brake boot I had lying around
-$60: sold the cabby e-brake handle I had in the GTI
=$989 total

+$405: APR-chipped ECU
+$375: JDM FMIC and ghetto plumbing
+$1550: black recovered euro OEM mk4 Recaro heated seats
+$350: Pirelli P7000 Supersport 205/45WR-16's
+$270: slotted rotors, SS brake lines, banjo bolts, washers, fog wiring kit, all from ECS
=$3939
...which is just over what I was supposed to pay for the donor car itself. I still have a few more things to buy, but they're mostly small and cheap. And I need to flip someone a couple bucks to borrow their engine hoist for a few hours.
Then there's the fact that I have two sets of mk3 seats I need to sell (should be no problem, once I get on top of my salesmanship), another dash to sell, and various other crap...several hundred more dollars chipped off of the project.


----------



## jamesb (Mar 14, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*

Well call potterman he sold me the pins needed for the front headlights and the headlight switch. Its a hella 15amp fused relay, its kinda cool the fuse blade mounts on the side of the relay. Then just colored wires and your are set. That way you can install it as you wish and label it.


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punkassjim* »_=$3939

+$89: replacement Cibié CSR low beam lamp
+$150: replacement 1.8T axles (thanks gimmeAdub)
=$4178
Question for you all: when I get this thing put back together, and I re-fill the cooling system, is there a BEST way to put the coolant back in so that it's full, or do I just fill it, wait for the air to escape (maybe a run or two) and then top it up?
That's one of the things I'm most concerned about...making sure all the fluids are done right. Any advice on the clutch, brake, power steering and coolant systems would be much appreciated. I think I might be ok on the AC system.


----------



## jamesb (Mar 14, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*

Ok well the coolant system you can massage the upper rad hose and get lots of air out before you run it. Make sure the heat valve for inside is still open. After that run the car, you should be fine.
power steering is self priming so just fill it, and then top it off start the motor and watch it.
brake and clutch are linked, borrow or buy a motiv power bleeder and bleed from the right rear, left rear, right front, left front then clutch.
Otherwise you are pretty set.


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (jamesb)*

Excellent. I've got the motive bleeder, but I've never used it. That should help.
Anyway, I was determined to get the interior of the car (minus the seats) done this weekend, so yesterday I focused on getting the dash into the car and completed. I also made the modifications to the headliner to accept the mk4 sunroof controls and emergency access panel, and the rear maplights. It all went well, but the sunroof controls/access panel don't quite fit right. We'll see what I can do about that down the road, but for now, I'll see if it works.
All I did was unfasten the brackets from the mk4 headliner, measure and cut the places into the mk3 headliner, and refasten. This works well for the maplights, but the sunroof control panel is shaped totally differently from mk3 to mk4. The mk4 sunroof panel is a totally separate hole in the headliner from the actual sunroof hole. In the mk3, the hole for the controls actually merges with the hole for the sunroof. AND the contours are different. You'll see what I mean, the fitment is definitely a little off
















































As for fitting the dash, I think I was going about it a little stupidly. I'll try to illustrate it later, but basically I took way longer than I needed to to get it in. The vent ducts just WEREN'T lining up. I think it's all good now...or so I hope, since I've started plugging it all back together.


_Modified by punkassjim at 12:56 PM 10-29-2004_


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*

also, I'm thinking of buying a mk3 VR6 shifter box and using the mk4 cables, rather than try to retrofit the mk4 shift box into the mk3. Which do YOU think I should do? There are pros and cons either way.


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*

your basic, garden-variety VW window regulator is made up of several components:
1. the motor with drive gear
2. the driven wheel
3. the cable, which winds around the driven wheel
4. the bracket that the motor bolts to
5. the window sliders with cable-rollers
The driven wheel gets sandwiched between the motor gear and the bracket. When the motor turns, the cable spools either one way or the other on that driven wheel, and the window mounts are driven in unison up or down.
In the mk4, the window motor serves many more purposes than in the mk3. Its attached control module is also that DOOR's control module for the comfort system. If you don't have that window motor with control module in there, then say goodbye to convenience-close/open, and the mk4 keyless alarm system and a whole lot of other interconnected systems.
Just for fun tonight (after I got some semi-bad news from luke







) I pulled myself away from the interior and sat down with some window regulators, to see what the prospects were.
*mk3 window regulator:*








*mk4 window regulator and the "assembly carrier" that I drilled it off of:*
















*my new hybrid mk3.75 window regulator:*








Don't get too excited, it's not a perfect fit....but it does show some promise. I use the following parts:
1. mk4 motor with drive gear
2. mk3 driven wheel
3. mk3 cable, which winds around the driven wheel
4. mk4 bracket that the motor bolts to
5. mk3 window sliders with cable-rollers and glass clamps
The problems are few, but are caused by the following facts: the mk3 cable is fatter than the mk4 cable. the mk3 driven wheel is larger in diameter by about 1/2 to 2/3mm. the cable spooled on the wheel, pressed into the bracket...fits too snug in there. It's not TOO bad, but I can imagine, over time, the window motor burning out from too much friction...or maybe the pinch-protection will kick in every third time I use the window.
But, as far as I can tell, there is nothing wrong with me trying to bore out the bracket by 1/2mm and seeing if that helps. We'll see. Project for another day, but I'm happy with today's results.
Here's another pic of the dash, before I have to rip it all apart again. That's the bad news I got from Luke. He said I'm gonna have to weld an extension onto the mk4 steering column in order for the end to reach the steering gear. fuque.










_Modified by punkassjim at 5:12 PM 10-29-2004_


----------



## George (Jul 3, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*

NICE! loving the progress


----------



## jamesb (Mar 14, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*

actually nice progres. 
As for the control module, you need it just for the power locks to work. So great job on your hybrid.


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*

my next question is, what can I do about the break-prone window regulator? They make metal clips to replace the plastic ones on the mk4, but I don't want to gamble that they won't fit on the mk3's regulator tracks. Might just leave it as-is, and if it ever breaks, I'll just go to the junkyard for parts. At least I'm slightly handy


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*

Thanks, UPS man!


























_Modified by punkassjim at 1:01 PM 10-29-2004_


----------



## troze1200 (Oct 12, 2000)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*

Fix the regulator now. This car should be absolutely perfect.


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (troze1200)*


_Quote, originally posted by *troze1200* »_Fix the regulator now. This car should be absolutely perfect.

1. there are no metal replacement clips with which to "fix it" for good.
2. hence, if it ain't broke, fixing it is moot.
3. the car isn't gonna be anywhere near perfect for a loooong time. It was totaled in December of last year, and the fender and hood are still rumpled from that. Given what I'm doing to it now, I'm not gonna be able to afford the paint, fender, hood and slight unibody straightening that it needs...it'll be a year or so until it's all done.
For now, in my world, busted-ass fender == pseudo sleeper. At least it looks fairly good from the driver's side.


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*

Pierce calls me today, wants his engine hoist back. Understandable, since I told him I'd have it a couple'a days, and didn't return it for 3 months








Anyway, yeah, this it the engine hoist that STOPPED WORKING before I got the 1.8T into my car. I tried everything short of taking the ram to a hydraulic repair shop. Couldn't get it to work. So he wants it back, and I borrow my friend Scott's Jeep to transport it back up there.
I take it apart and load it up. I plug the hole with electrical tape, so it doesn't leak jack oil all over Scott's trunk. I go to Pierce's. I take it out the Jeep and reassemble it. Just for grins, I put a wrench in the lever and push it.
The damn thing WORKS!
So there I am, sitting in b'ville with this inCREDulous look on my face, talking to amazedone on the phone, trying to grasp why I shouldn't keep myself up until 3am putting the motor in my car and doing this all over again before work at 8 tomorrow morning. Yeah. It's been one of those nights. And now, again, I have to pay someone else for use of their engine hoist.
Mother Trucker.


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*

sent an email to Bent Metal Customs. Getting estimate for some of the custom metal and trunk-release work. Depending on their prices, we'll see if I can do that fender, hood and paint. Junkyards are good for parts.


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*

Luke rocks, man. Why does Luke rock, you ask? Here's why Luke rocks:
Not only does he do good, good things to a phat, phat car...
















NOT ONLY does he matter-of-factly offer to help me out by modifying my steering column...
















*NOT ONLY* does he let borrow his engine hoist to get these wheels a-turnin...








...but he also happens to be a cool guy to talk to, helpful as can be, laid back as can be. Dude, I definitely owe you a 12-er of your favorite cold ones. And we all know...a one that is not cold...is hardly a one at all.
And hey, if you want in on the action of welding in the seat brackets, you're definitely my first pick for paying to do the job!
anyway, the column bolted up PERFECT. Wheels ARE a-turnin! Here's a few pics of the joints that got cut, and the resulting column:
































The first pic is the universal joint that was cut from the bottom of the mk4 column. The second pic was cut from the center piece of the mk3 column. Hard to explain...there are 3 parts to the mk3 column: the one that connects to the rack, the one that slip-joins onto that, and the column itself, which joins onto the thing in picture 2 which I cut off.
The other half of that middle piece is the important part. The slip-joint half. The fork. Luke welded it onto the newly ground-down end of the mk4 column, and voila: we are ready to bolt it into the car, and slip together the slip joint. Works like a charm. I'll try to take another pic or two tomorrow. The pace shall pick up.


_Modified by punkassjim at 1:04 PM 10-29-2004_


----------



## evolveVW (Nov 11, 2000)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*

Luke is the man. is there anything else you need... my schedule clashes with yers big time and I am going to be starting a 2.0 swap into a Rabbit next weekend as well as getting ready to put an 02A in my car but let me know... I gotta go out and see luke.. he has truck parts I want


----------



## lukedwag (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (evolveVW)*

Jim its all on the level man 
Vinnie u tool have fun at h20 haha .......02a ? g60 trans ? waht about the 2y ??? if the quife is good let me im done for that


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (evolveVW)*

Lunch breaks are just too damn short.








I went to install the mk3 front motor mount on the 1.8T today, and there's a problem: I don't think the bolts are long enough to fit from the starter motor, through the bellhousing and through the front motor mount. The mk3 bolts are the right thread size, but way too short. The mk4 bolts are MAYBE long enough (but I don't really trust "maybe"), but definitely too large a thread. Where do I go to get such a huge replacement bolt?








Anyway, thanks Vin. I think I might have it under control but you can always give me a call and stop down whenever you want. I always appreciate company, but I also tend to work slower when there are people around. Too much gabbin', not enough wrenchin'.
But I'm so close, I can smell it. I've got a good list of things to accomplish tonight, including brake lines, ABS controller mounting, interior re-assembly and various other things.
once I get the brake and clutch system connected and bled, engine installed and wired, rad connected and coolant filled, intercooler connected, and...what else? I think it should START!
Oh yeah, and FedEx shipment tracking SUCKS. I WANT TO KNOW WHERE IT _IS_, DAMMIT!


_Modified by punkassjim at 1:06 PM 10-29-2004_


----------



## lukedwag (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*

u might be best off getting a metric tap set and tapping the mk3 mount for the mk4 bolts if there long enough


----------



## lukedwag (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (lukedwag)*

FYI I have metric tap and dye set


----------



## jamesb (Mar 14, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (lukedwag)*

mk3 starter bolts for a O2A or a O2O? the O2A IE vr6 and corrado trans bolts should work, 2.0L starter and bolts wont.


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (jamesb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jamesb* »_
mk3 starter bolts for a O2A or a O2O? the O2A IE vr6 and corrado trans bolts should work, 2.0L starter and bolts wont.

ah, that actually might be my best bet...I've got a tap and die set, but I don't feel comfortable tapping that motor mount if the mk4 bolts might be too short. crap, another thing to source








EDIT: vin, you don't have a set of those bolts I could borrow in the meantime, do you?


_Modified by punkassjim at 3:15 PM 9-24-2003_


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*

gonna go down to a nut & bolt shop tomorrow to just have the bolts made. don't want to wait, don't want to tap.
THE BRAKES FIT! I'm so stoked. The mk4 11.3" brakes fit perfectly with the right combination of parts. Basically, all I needed was the caliper carrier bolts from a mk3 (any mk3), and the 11.3" rotors from any late mk3 vr6. It looks so, SO pretty. The set-screw for the rotor broke off, so I'm gonna have to drill is and easy-out it. Other than that I'm just happy the damn things FIT. The stainless lines are installed, and I can't wait to see how they STOP!.
Got the dash back together today after finishing the re-install of the steering column. Put the driver's seat back in, just so I can have a convenient place to sit while working on the sunroof motor. Since there are no guarantees that I'll get the mk4 motor to work right away, I cranked it closed by hand, just so it won't be wide open indefinitely once I get the car back on the road







It does rain around here, and how!
Anyway, you KNOW I sat in that driver's seat, feeling out the new driving position, testing out the tilt-telescoping wheel, feeling how the 3-spoke leather-wrapped wheel feels...seriously, I was like a kid in a candy store. I came THIS close to hooking up the battery just so I could see those awesome dash lights. All in due time.


----------



## jamesb (Mar 14, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*

just break the head off with a big bit, then use needle nose to get the set screw out. 

patience grasshopper. though between the two of you your enthusiasm has me wondering about doing a swap, but I think I am going to stick with the update to do a 2035 16v turbo. Why not when I can get a perfect already bored block for nothing.


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (jamesb)*

the head sheared off with an impact screwdriver. can't reach it with needlenose, so I'll have to use an easy-out. no problem, though.
I wasted some time going to the local nut & bolt place today. friggin' morons. they seriously wasted half an hour of my time for NOTHING. Then I go to the VW dealership, and I'm 5 minutes late for getting free overnight shipping on bolts. Mothertrucker. So basically, now I'm paying about $20 for two bolts.
Luke, I'll give you a call tomorrow about getting the hoist back to you. As far as I can tell, I need to place the motor in to check fitment for the ABS unit, then take it out for a bit so I can finish up with installing that, then I put it back in for good.
Until the right bolts come in, I'm gonna remove the starter motor and see if the bolts are long enough THEN to just put the front motor mount on and do the fitment stuff. Need to get things going.
*things to do to get it running:*
install new starter/mount bolts
hook up the radiator and get coolant filled
connect all wiring and other connections in engine bay
install battery
hook up intercooler (new or old, test-start doesn't matter)
connect CAI and breather filter (somehow)
re-connect vacuum control unit
install hose clamps where one-time clamps were removed
connect DP/Cat and exhaust
install mk4 fuel pump/sender
*things to do to get it driveable:*
re-install power steering pump
install ABS unit and brake lines
finish installing calipers/rotors
install clutch hydraulic line
bleed the brake/clutch system
mod/install shift box/cables
install driveshafts
check the VAG-Com for DTCs
*things to do to get it to pass inspection:*
install new e-brake cable guides and cables
install evap canister?
install 2ndary air pump?


_Modified by punkassjim at 1:12 AM 4-27-2004_


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*

I'm thinking about dying the headliner and A,B,C pillars black...thoughts?


----------



## evolveVW (Nov 11, 2000)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*

Dying the interior would be hot.. anyway... I reused my 2.0 front mount bolts with no problem


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (evolveVW)*

right, but you've got my O2O. With the O2J, the bellhousing is a little wider, so it don't fit








I just figured I'd ask, since you might already have some of the O2A stuff on-hand







No worries, though...I'll just wait till tomorrow to get the bolts at the dealership.


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*

I am kinda dangerous with a credit card. first the OEM Recaros, now headlight leveling motors. Crap. They were cheap at pgperformance, but they're still fluff. Crap.


----------



## VRC-YA (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*

Nice f'ng work!!! So did you see if the axles from the MK4 were gonna work on this bad boy yet? Anywayz, like I said nice work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*

The tranny mount brace needed to be cut so it wouldn't interfere with the plug on the shifting mechanism. Just had to cut off the flange on the tranny end, as depicted:
















Is this hole supposed be here? I can't figure out what it's for. Makes the manifold look botched.








The bracket that guides the shifter cables needed to be cut too. The part I cut off was just another mounting point, and I'll see, eventually, if it hurts the shifting by not being mounted as stiffly...but that flange was bumping right up against the brake booster, and the motor mounts wouldn't line up.
































Here's the test fit, so I could put the ABS unit in there and see where it would fit:
























My rotors are pretty. And my calipers fit. Hurrah.








Here's where the ABS unit needs to go. The placement was controlled less by the motor (plenty of room) than by the limitations of the lines. The hydraulic feed lines that go from the master cylinder to the ABS unit are stainless steel, and will only go the way they are designed to go. This worked out well, because their stiffness helps to anchor the ABS unit firmly where it needs to go. Once I connected up the brake lines, that thing is going NOWHERE. Good to know.
































EDIT: That last pic is my attempt at drilling mounting points for the ABS in the frame rail. those damn rails are STRONG.
I also connected the hydraulic line from the clutch MC to the slave. No problems, but I did have to bend the line ever-so-slightly.
For some reason, the N75 has DIY hose clamps on it. This kinda makes me wonder about the previous owner. The ECU that was in the car says "Golf IV" on it. I always thought that maybe Pierce had switched them, but didn't really care as long as the car runs. But seeing this makes me think that maybe the previous owner switched them. Maybe he/she had a chipped ECU and N75 J valve ersumthin, and he/she took them off before the car was carted away. I dunno, though, the more I think about it, the less likely I see it to be. Too many other factors...again, as long as the N75 valve isn't shot, I don't really care. I was gonna get a Forge 007 and N75 J someday anyway.
*[EDIT]* For those who doubt that I was really learning as I went, note that in the above paragraph I was referring to the "N75 valve" when I was clearly looking at a Diverter Valve. Man, I was such a newbie.







*[/EDIT]*








Here it is, installed for good, after the ABS unit was connected. It still doesn't look pretty to me, but I was grinning like a fool last night when I got it done. Amazedone lived up to her screen name last night...she had to admit, she was amazed that it worked. Now let's just make sure it starts.
























I picked up the starter/front motor mount bolts on my lunch break and took them to the garage. They are the wrong ones. Here's a tip for you folks: when you order something like an important bolt (like this, for example), DON'T try to get the bolt that LOGIC dictates. Here's why:
The mk3 2.0 bolt is 10mm wide, and shorter than the mk4 1.8T bolt. The mk4 bolt is 12mm wide, 180mm long. The mk4 1.8T bolt seems a little too short, maybe 1cm more would do it. So I look at ETKA with the parts guy, and there's a 190mm bolt for the mk3 VR6, but it's the one for the automatic. I figured the length is what I need, and the numbers seemed to fit. I was wrong. These bolts are WAY too long.
When in doubt, buy for the car that the situation fits. The tranny is an O2J. The O2J is basically just like the O2A. The front motor mount means that the "car," in this situation, is roughly a mk3 VR6 manual. Does this make sense to anyone but me? I hope so, cause I want people to know what kind of mistakes can be made by thinking, and thinking a lot, but thinking about it the WRONG way.


_Modified by punkassjim at 5:24 PM 10-29-2004_


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*

updated that last post with info


----------



## troze1200 (Oct 12, 2000)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (evolveVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *evolveVW* »_Dying the interior would be hot.. anyway... I reused my 2.0 front mount bolts with no problem

I need to do mine too.


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*

new to-do item:
butcher the mk3 a-pillar connector stations to create a pass-thru for the mk4 door harnesses. can't forget. needs to be done at some point.


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*

mk4 fuel pump fits after some creative wiggling. Wiring harness needed to be lengthened, though. I hate soldering...I've got a lot to go.



































_Modified by punkassjim at 1:16 PM 10-29-2004_


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*

• power steering pump is installed. Easy as pie
• AC lines are installed again, but I'm thinking they aren't gonna work with the mk3 rad support. Need to bend them.
• Coolant reservoir isn't gonna fit where it needs to go until I can either bend the AC lines outta the way, or have custom ones made








• DP/Cat isn't as plug-and-play as several people said it would be. The cat pipe extends really far back, and the mk3 Magnaflow extends really far forward. Someone please give me advice on how to fix this cheap.
• Installed the poly-ribbed belt, just cause it was easy and it got one more thing off the floor of the garage.
• went to install pass driveshaft, and can't while the motor is in. Don't want to take it out. Will remove strut later and install it that way.
• finished routing the wiring through the plenum. Once I re-mount the wiper linkage, I can close up the plenum and call that done. Wish I could route the fender marker lights to the fenders, but I haven't got them welded in yet. Might never do it. Might not care that much.
• connected up the fuel lines to the rail

Damn I wish I could work on it this weekend. As it stands, it's looking more and more like it'll be another freakin week until I can start, and maybe drive it. I want it I want it I want it.


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*

oh yeah, and I installed the front motor mount and starter motor








I ended up using the bolts that were way too long, and just threw a few huge nuts on there to increase the stack height, so the bolts don't extend too far now. They jut out pretty far on the driver's side, but I've got the room to spare over there. I'll get the correct bolts eventually, but for right now, I needed to move on, and I need to get the engine hoist back to Luke. I feel bad for keeping it this long. Pierce was a different story


----------



## zxthinkxz_vw (Sep 25, 2003)

love these forums, you can find out all kinds of crucial information. I'm starting a 1.8t project in my mkIII sometime this week. I got a 99 AEB out of a passat and from what ive been reading im pretty excited to see what the results are gonna look like. After its properly cleaned up chipped of course








The only thing i could gather from the other forum is, what mounts am i gonna use when i turn the engine from longitudal to transverse. Someone said i could use the mounts on the mkIII engine block, and local vw mechanic around here said id have to order mkIv engine mounts.








a couple of ther things im noticing: 
-the exhaust manifold requires changing because of the direction it comes from the engine.
-On the alternator mounting bracket, there is a small pulley connected to a fan blade, probably have to find another mounting bracket unless the one off the mkIII fits.
btw Jim, i was lookin at apic of your car. you got the same jazz blue gti i have








minus the lights and rims. ive got rh evos Z5000's. gotta love that spoke pattern


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (zxthinkxz_vw)*

interesting, I wasn't aware you COULD put a longitudinal motor in a transverse car...but then again, never mind, I've heard of people using AEBs before. Anyway, don't listen to the guy who said to use mk4 motor mounts. He doesn't know what he's talking about. If the block is cast the same way as the AWW, then the bolt allowances are there for the mk3 motor mounts, rear and front. The third mount is on the tranny, and the mount depends on the tranny you're using.
You should know, though, that you car isn't Jazz Blue. It's either Catalina Blue or Porcelain Blue...not sure if they offered Porcelain in 1996, but Jazz was only on 1997 Driver's Editions. If it's got a distinctly purple-ish hue to it, it's Catalina Blue.
As for progress (as if there wasn't enough today), I didn't get the driveshafts from FedEx today (bastids), but I tried installing the passenger one without pulling the motor back out. Ain't gonna happen. And from the looks of it, the shafts might be too long.











_Modified by punkassjim at 1:19 PM 10-29-2004_


----------



## ghostrider (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: (punkassjim)*

naw man... its a small pic but im gunna go head and bet 20 cents your spindle will bolt right up to that. 
you gotta remember that the balljoint is gunna push the spindle out that extra little bit
im drunk and im going to bed
but ive been readin this thread since the beginning.
quality


----------



## JettaDriverFound (May 27, 2003)

*Re: (punkassjim)*

Looks good Jim... Nice progress http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (JettaDriverFound)*

Some busy-work while I wait for my drive shafts to show up (FedEx, again, is retarded): I was gonna go and start splicing the headlight and taillight wiring so I could get that out of the way, but I'm just too tired after getting back from the day in Rochester.
I was thinkin about what I'll do when I wire the taillights...should I wire them in the european pattern, with the brake lights on the outside and the rear fog on the insde? I really wanted to do that a while back, but I think I've decided to leave it the NA light pattern. I'm not one of those guys who appreciates the Vento tag on a Jetta. It ain't a Vento. And my taillight signature should probably stay NA.
...but I might change my mind again, and screw with it. Crap, I dunno. Steve Prendergast and Rob Thomas had how-to's on their sites a while back, but I never got a feel for what the euro taillight signature looked like in real life. Shoot, maybe I'll do it just to be different...as if the dash and motor and all the other crap don't accomplish all that already


----------



## lukedwag (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*

nah its all good buddy


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (lukedwag)*

ah, thanks man...I seriously owe you one. Here's the deal, though: I just got off the phone with FedEx, and my driveshafts aren't coming until tomorrow (have I mentioned I hate FedEx?)! So they come in tomorrow, I install them, I get the motor back in, I put the hoist back in the trunk (or borrow a more substantial car







) and bring it back up to you. Borrowed for roughly a week, and you get a case of beer outta the deal. Sound good to you?
Meantime, my lunch break will be spent doing the busy-work I mentioned last night.


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*

DRIVESHAFTS CAME IN!!! For once, I was pleasantly susprised by FedEx. Although they were supposed to be delivered on Saturday (mixup prevented that), and FedEx Home Delivery isn't supposed to do business on Mondays (it's anyone's guess as to WHY), the axles got delivered today while I was in a meeting. NICE! They must have dropped it off at the FedEx station up here when they made the delivery attempt this weekend, since they noticed it wasn't a home, it was a business.
Anyway, I went and pulled the motor on my lunch break, and started installing the passenger's shaft. I ran out of time, but I should say...I'm still not convinced they're gonna fit. The shafts are definitely not pushed all the way into the hub splines (because they're all rusty), but they axle ends are only a hand apart, and the distance between stub-axle-ends is about 2 hands. I dunno man, I'm not feeling very hopeful.
Then again, maybe it's just because end-of-lunch-break is such a cockblock. dammitall.


----------



## lukedwag (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*

haha yea thats plenty buddy ..... hope this axle situation works out


----------



## VRC-YA (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (lukedwag)*

Yea, me too! Anywayz goodluck...


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (VRC-YA)*

they don't fit.
or at least I don't think they do. The triple-rotor joints on the inner shafts aren't supposed to compress COMPLETELY on installation, are they? Yeah, I don't think they fit. On the one hand, the driver's shaft seems to fit nicely. On the other hand, the passenger shaft is compressed completely, and the motor still needs to be shifted to the left for the bolt to go into the motor mount...but that axle ain't letting the motor move that way.
If anyone has any bright ideas as to how I can shift things a little so the motor sits a little further to the left, I'd love to hear it.
I tried installing the passenger's shaft with no prep-work. Stupid. The hubs had been sitting in the junkyard for god knows how long, just rusting away. The first picture is of the passenger hub nut. The CV joint isn't even sticking out. The second picture is of the driver's shaft. Before installing, I took a little screwdriver and scraped out as much rust and grit as I could, and coated it with some lube. The hub nut went on smoothly, and tightened properly. Then I went back to the passenger's hub nut, and couldn't get the shaft out of the hub. COULD...NOT. I spent the better part of 3 hours trying to get it free. When I finally did, I had pounded the end of the CV so much, it was flared at the end:








Anyway, here's what a mk4 passenger triple-rotor joint boot looks like, under no stress:








Here's what my driver's shaft looks like...compressed, but not TOO badly:








And then there's the passenger's side. This one, I'm thinking will make the car unsafe to drive:








I don't know man, I'm open to opinions and suggestions...who has a set of VR6 axles with stub axles I can try-before-I-buy? Either way, this sucks. Major setback, and I DON'T want to pay for custom axles to be made.
Move motor mounts over? Possible? Beuller?


_Modified by punkassjim at 1:24 PM 10-29-2004_


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*

wait a minute, maybe, if my mk3 driveshafts are only a few mm shorter...
perhaps I could transplant the mk4 outer CV's onto the mk3 8v shafts, and move the O2O stub axles over. Anyone know if O2O stub-axles can be installed in an O2J? gimmeAdub?
(if the answer is yes, i'm sorry vinnie, but I'll need my tranny back







...hope the O2A is going well...)


----------



## JettaDriverFound (May 27, 2003)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punkassjim* »_perhaps I could transplant the mk4 outer CV's onto the mk3 8v shafts, and move the O2O stub axles over. Anyone know if O2O stub-axles can be installed in an O2J? gimmeAdub?


Sorry to see the set back. The 02O Flange will not fit on the O2J, I tried and flanges are different type. My current thought is to disect the shafts and combine the inner cv joint from the Mk4 with the shaft and outter joint from the Mk2 shaft. I haven't changed by hubs so my problem is slightly easier. Good Luck


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (JettaDriverFound)*

I break promises to work on a damn car. I can't be doing that. I'm taking a break for a while.


----------



## lukedwag (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*

waht you need to do is go get some mk3 VR shafts ... the mk3 stub axle will fit right into the hub......... then you pop off the mk3 inner CV and use the mk4 inner CV ..... I know for a fact that this will work cuase some on has done it ..... I dont recall who but I am positive that this was how he did it


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (lukedwag)*

for as much as that'll cost me (along with the uncertainty)...I dunno, I trust your judgement luke, but only if you were the one who did it. I've been down the wrong path before because "someone" has done it. And right now I don't have the motivation to do the blind research.
I called the drive shaft shop and asked off-hand how much it'd cost to give them my driveshafts and the measurements, and have them give me back a set of axles that'll fit. They said around $400. I might just do that, cause it's guaranteed to work. But another $400...man I hate this crap.
There are too many mixed components in the DIY route: mk3 VR brakes/hubs/steering/control-arms...choice of mk3 VR stub axles (if they fit) or mk4 1.8T stub axles...choice of mk3 VR, mk3 8v or mk4 1.8T inner shafts...choice of mk3 VR or mk4 1.8T outer CV's. I'd feel better if I had measurements of all of them, with which to decide what's the right fit.
Too much knowledge in my head, it's getting all jumbled: I know the mk4 axles are longer than the mk3 8v axles. I can't remember if the mk3 VR axles are longer than the mk3 8v axles (from all the 5-lug conversion threads I've read in the past), and even if I did, I woudn't know if the mk3 VR axles are any shorter than the mk4 axles. I figured since the O2J is a younger cousin of the O2A, and the hub splines are the same from mk3 VR to mk4 1.8T, that maybe the newer car uses the same suspension track and driveshaft length. I was wrong. I don't want to be wrong again. Maybe if I tried again to mount the mk4 spindles/hubs on the Plus Suspension control arms...still no guarantee, and then I'd have to buy shocks/springs that fit THAT setup. No.
I think gimmeAdub said there were TDI tranny flanges that I could buy, and then use my 8v shafts...then I think I'd have to run a HALF-Plus Suspension, with 8v control arms and tie rods (for length reasons), the VR brakes/spindles/hubs and outer CV's. I'm betting those stub axles cost almost as much as just having the driveshafts made, and more of a hassle to find/install.
I don't even know if I'm gonna be able to get those axles out of my hubs now. I cleaned the hubs, but I still don't think I'll get 'em out without pounding the crap out of them...I don't know how to keep them from getting damaged. Damn. I'm stuck.
:goes back to his funk:


----------



## jamesb (Mar 14, 2001)

To remove them without damaging them or the threads. a large punch that will fit in the center divit will work. Also you can use a socket and extention you could care less if it breaks, invert the socket on the extention (backwards) and use that to beat it out without damaging the threads of the splines.


----------



## lukedwag (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*

if you have your 2.0 shafts try sticking them up there for comparision ........ waht about using those center shafts and the mk4 joints ? will the joints fit the centers ?


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (lukedwag)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lukedwag* »_if you have your 2.0 shafts try sticking them up there for comparision ........ waht about using those center shafts and the mk4 joints ? will the joints fit the centers ? 


The inner CV shaft is one unit. Plus, it's new triple-rotor compared with old conventional inner CV.
As it stands now, only the mk4 inner shaft will bolt up to the tranny, and either the mk4 outer CV, or a mk3 VR CV will fit my hubs (keep in mind, I don't have them). As for changing the tranny flanges, I HAVE to know that this works, considering my components, before I jump on it.
I dunno, I'll do some more research at some point.


----------



## JettaDriverFound (May 27, 2003)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*

Unfortuately I'm having the same problems. My original approach was to use the inner MK4 Joint with the MK2 shaft and outer MK2 Joint. 








I pulled the inner MK4 Joint and the inner MK2 Joint and tried to put the MK4 Joint on the MK2 shaft. The MK2 shaft spline is about an 1/8 inch too big.. 








I purchased the TDI Flange gimmadub referenced because I thought that was a road solution.. $135 for the flange... I just don't see how it helps me even though its 100MM. Bottom line I'm thinking $400 bucks isn't that bad. Keep the faith...










_Modified by JettaDriverFound at 3:03 AM 10-1-2003_


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (JettaDriverFound)*

is that $135 for both, or just one? It sounds like it'll be a solution for you. For me, it wouldn't work. If your mk4 inner wouldn't mate to the mk3 outer, then the reverse wouldn't work for me. Excellent to at least know for sure now. Thank you.
I'll try to get the measurement tomorrow, and call the Drive Shaft Shop to see when they could have it done by.


----------



## lukedwag (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*

so the drivers side shaft fits? waht about having a machine shop or the drive shaft shop shorten the other mk4 shaft to fit ............. cut it on a lathe then tig it togather ...... someone did this before ......


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (lukedwag)*

I _think_ that's basically what they will do, but it'll be more like a custom shaft job (heh).
when they create custom axles, they use custom joints. That costs around $1500 for this type of car. In _my_ case, they'll cut them (both) in the lathe and weld in all new shafts to go with the existing joints/hardware. Hence it's $1100 less. I'm basically just paying for shafts, welds and labor. If I were confident, I'd only do one. But I really think for peace of mind it'd be better to customize a matched set, since I'm not _sure_ the driver's side axle fits right. It's compressed. I don't know how much, or how much is too much. And I can't put the motor in all the way to check.
Louis' axles look GOOD. I'm guessing these'll look like they FIT, and nothing more.








Oh, and I'll need to paint them to protect them.


----------



## gimmeAdub (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*

ok jim here is the deal. if the mk3 vr6 axles use 100mm bolt pattern the tdi stub axles will work. im not 100 percent sure that they are tdi stub axles but i do know they are 100mm bolt pattern. (part#02A-409-355-D) these stub axles will allow you to BOLT UP any vw 100mm axle. in my situtation i kept my 4 lug suspension and 8v axles from my mk2 and it fit just fine. now if you have a true plus suspension i would guess that the vr6 axles would be the proper length. 02A stub axles will not work. i bought some thinking they would work but they are different. 
02j and 02a stub axles








so are you using the complete plus suspension set up?


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (gimmeAdub)*

yep, complete as can be. I unbolted it myself, from a 1994 Jetta GLX. Subframe and all, never disassembled.
If the "TDI" stub axles are $135 each, and then I have to buy O2A axles, then it doesn't win out, financially. But let me know if the stub axles only cost 135 for the pair. Thanks man!
Oh yeah, and thanks for the quick shipment on the axles! Good seller, and I'll be sure to praise you where I can.


----------



## gimmeAdub (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punkassjim* »_yep, complete as can be. I unbolted it myself, from a 1994 Jetta GLX. Subframe and all, never disassembled.
If the "TDI" stub axles are $135 each, and then I have to buy O2A axles, then it doesn't win out, financially. But let me know if the stub axles only cost 135 for the pair. Thanks man!
Oh yeah, and thanks for the quick shipment on the axles! Good seller, and I'll be sure to praise you where I can.

yeah they are a little pricey. that price is for each. OE parts arent cheap







yeah instead of buying those and axles you are better off getting your axles modified...unless you can sell the axles off for a profit


----------



## JettaDriverFound (May 27, 2003)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (gimmeAdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gimmeAdub* »_ in my situtation i kept my 4 lug suspension and 8v axles from my mk2 and it fit just fine. 

gimmeAdub.. I'm trying to use the same setup but it doesn't work. Did you use the O2J Tranny, 02J flanges, 8V shafts? I hear alot of 1.8T swaps into MK2 use the O2A tranny. If you know the exact config I could use some help....









_Modified by JettaDriverFound at 11:51 AM 10-1-2003_


_Modified by JettaDriverFound at 11:53 AM 10-1-2003_


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (JettaDriverFound)*

he used the flanges we mentioned above. Apparently (correct me if I'm wrong) he had no issues with length.
It'll be 8-10 days turnaround for the axles, plus shipping in either direction. grrr.


----------



## gimmeAdub (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (JettaDriverFound)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaDriverFound* »_
gimmeAdub.. I'm trying to use the same setup but it doesn't work. Did you use the O2J Tranny, 02J flanges, 8V shafts? I hear alot of 1.8T swaps into MK2 use the O2A tranny. If you know the exact config I could use some help....









_Modified by JettaDriverFound at 11:51 AM 10-1-2003_

_Modified by JettaDriverFound at 11:53 AM 10-1-2003_

02j tranny, 02j stub axles (100mm stub axle number listed above), and my 8 valve axles.


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punkassjim* »_It'll be 8-10 days turnaround for the axles, plus shipping in either direction. grrr.

I decided this morning: once I get the axles shipped out, since I have so long to wait, I'm gonna just go ahead and route the wiring, cooling hoses and turbo plumbing, and get it started. There's plenty left to do, but I just can't stand the suspense, since the engine is sitting in the engine bay.


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*

oh yeah, EVO intake is ordered and on the way. Will install stock airbox for NY inspection, though, along with the evap canister and secondary air pump (although WHERE I'll install it, I haven't a clue).


----------



## lukedwag (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*

are you kidding me .............. you have to be joking 
NYS inspection give me 20 bucks and u will have a sticker tomarow


----------



## BUNNYLOVE (Jul 28, 2000)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (lukedwag)*

They will have no idea what that stuff is anyways whether its there or not. I wouldn't worry too much about this at all.


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (BUNNYLOVE)*

Yeah, I might go Luke's route. When I lived up in Oswego, I knew people who would slap the sticker on as a favor. Down here, I haven't made friends like that, and wasn't born into it. If only my dad knew people in Ithaca, I'd be set.
The only reason I'm worried it won't pass is because some of the inspection stations around here are totally unclear about the law. When I totaled the car, I found out that the law was just changed at the end of 2002: if your airbags were deployed, you can't use used airbags to replace them now. That doesn't say you can't remove the airbags from the car altogether.
But one of the places I went to around here said "come this january, when you get the car inspected, there'll be changes...if the car's check engine light is on, it'll fail because that means emissions. Also, if your car came from the factory with airbags, then it has to have them."
Know what I think of that?


_Modified by punkassjim at 1:28 AM 4-27-2004_


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*

spent a good two hours routing wiring throughout the engine bay yesterday. I was amazed how much of it could get routed and plugged in (in the appropriate routes) in so little time. Goes to show how important it is to tag all the wiring as it gets pulled from the donor.
Things left to do before start:
1. route the last of the wiring, including alternator
2. install battery pan and battery
3. cut the cat pipe and clamp it to the exhaust
4. reconnect PS pump
5. connect radiator and coolant hoses
6. connect airbox and FMIC
I've got the serp belt installed, but the AC compressor isn't connected to anything. I figure since the system isn't pressurized, then the clutch in the compressor isn't engaged, and it won't hurt anything. Is it safe to start the car with the hoses disconnected from the compressor?


----------



## lukedwag (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*

it will be fine to do that .... just make srue you leave the conector undone so that theres no chance of it turning on...... tape the holes so crap doesnt get in there .......


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (lukedwag)*

ah, i'm glad you mentioned it, or I would have forgotten. I plugged it in, but I'll unplug it.
On another note, for those of you who may want to use mk4 brakes on your mk3, there's another requirement. Get mk3 brake pads for 11.3". I didn't specifically say it before, but it's definitely required. The pads for the mk4 are WAY too thick, and they force the caliper to widen into the wheel. Good to know.


----------



## VRC-YA (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (gimmeAdub)*

Sorry for asking, but I'm still lost when it comes to mechanical words. Stub axles go connected to what part? They go towards the tranny or towards the hub? Thanks...


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (VRC-YA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VRC-YA* »_Sorry for asking, but I'm still lost when it comes to mechanical words. Stub axles go connected to what part? They go towards the tranny or towards the hub? Thanks...

Stub axles are the bell shaped things (gimmeAdub posted a picture of two for comparison on the previous page) that bolt into the differential case on the rear of the transmission. The wide, flared part (flange) sticks out of the tranny on each side, and the inner ends of the driveshafts bolt up to them. Hope that clarifies.
I took a little time tonight to put some refinements on my wiring routing. Took the battery pan back out so I could install one of the plastic wire routers...one of the wire bundles was running too close to the shift mechanism, so I wanted to route it away.
I also wanted to do something about the bracket for the former position of the coolant reservoir. It's gonna be on the other side of the car now, so this bracket does me no good. I think, last time I looked under Luke's hood, I saw that he removed this bracket completely, and finished up the strut tower and painted it. Yeah, I think I remember it being smooth silver. Anyway, I've been eye-ing it for a while, trying to decide if I wanted to remove it completely, do something else with it, or relocate it to the other strut tower for use with the new coolant reservoir. I decided to do something else with it.
I'm not exactly sure what the relays in that strange little box are for, but I think one is for the ABS system, and the other is needed for the car to run at all (or so luke tells me). One thing's for sure, and that is that I need to mount it somewhere, and not have it just rolling around engine bay.
I cut off the bottom tier of the bracket (was used to mount the cooling fan controller) and was left with one big piece, held to the strut tower with 3 spot welds. Incidentally, the top tier of this bracket is used to mount the reservoir and the contact switch for the hood. I won't be needing that contact switch. So I didn't worry about keeping the mounting point for it.
















I took some measurements on the back of the box, so I'd have a rough idea of how and where to cut...
















I cut some rough lines to get at what I wanted, then I went at those spot welds with a broken flat-blade screwdriver (works better than my chisel) and a hammer. I'll clean up the spot-weld-holes later, when I prep the car for paint. Anyway, I refined the cuts to the center piece, and bent it into a mostly-flat piece, attached nice and secure to the strut tower. The box mounts up nicely
































I took a little time to mount the fog light relay in there, cause I really have no interest in trying to weatherproof a relay up in the grille. I just stuck it in there, and routed the fog wiring out through the grommet. Nice and tidy. I'll finish with the fog wiring another time. I've gotta get all the front and rear lights, and I want to attack it all at once.


_Modified by punkassjim at 1:29 PM 10-29-2004_


----------



## VRC-YA (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*

Did u have to customize where the coolant resevoir was going?


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (VRC-YA)*

Yes. Haven't done it yet, but will document it. It won't be hard, but I already know I can't use the mk4 AC lines. They get in the way of where the reservoir needs to go.
Speaking of things getting in the way, I have a space issue. If I were gonna try and use the stock mk4 intercooler, I wouldn't have a problem, but...
The intake pipe, the intercooler pipe, the N75 hose, the DV hose the brake fluid reservoir...and maybe a few other things...they all go through the same space in my setup. It wouldn't be so bad if my intercooler had both inlet AND outlet on the passenger's side of the car, but it's a FMIC with horizontally opposed end-tanks. So the turbo side of the IC plumbing has to come around the driver's side, and that means I have a space issue. I'll most likely try to route it all through the same space, stacked, but I'm not sure it's possible with the conventionally available mandrel bends and silicone joints. Plus, I'd like to to it with just the stuff I have, but who knows? That plumbing is partially garbage. We'll see.
Friday night at 11:30, I just got home from doing the laundry and I'm talking about my car. What the hell is wrong with me?


----------



## amazedone (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punkassjim* »_Friday night at 11:30, I just got home from doing the laundry and I'm talking about my car. What the hell is wrong with me?

Good question.


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (amazedone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *amazedone* »_I just hang out with Dubber punkassjim

why does that ring like the sound of Brother Theodore...ersumthin?
Dubber Luke, Dubber PAtrick, this is Dubber James and his companion....amazedone.

































































_Quote, originally posted by *amazedone* »_Good question.









Oh yeah, and don't be givng me the







cause _I_ know where you check your email!







tee-hee


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*

didn't do much this weekend, but got another quarter of my rear seats stitched up and ready to go in. Just need to stitch up the seatbacks, and I'll be good to go.
Need an infusion of motivation. It's getting cold, and it's harder and harder to go out there.


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*

I guess it's not such a bad thing that my motivation is down for a few days, cause at least I still get the ideas flowing for doing the "little" parts of the project. Tonight I'm gonna take the mk3 and mk4 door lock mechanisms home, along with the mk3.5 cabby door handle, and see if I can do a sort of needs-analysis. Gotta know if the physical dimensions and bolt pattern differences are going to preclude the possibility completely. If so, then there'll be no keyless entry for me for the foreseeable future, unless I want to do aftermarket. In which case, I want door-poppers. Yes, with handles.
Aside from the mk4 lock mech's possibly not fitting in the doors, there's also the problem of using the mk3.5 handle (which is used to pull a lever) with the mk4 lock (which doesn't have a lever, it has a sort of pull-string). Custom-jobber coming, I can smell it.
EDIT: this thread needs a glossary of terms. I've tried sharing it with several friends, and only the real dubbers could understand word one.


_Modified by punkassjim at 4:18 PM 10-6-2003_


----------



## lukedwag (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*

haha I understood everything


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (lukedwag)*

Thanks again, UPS man!
























For those who can't tell: leveling motors for mk3 headlamps, leveling rheostat dials for mk4 dash (wiring included but not pictured) and the replacement cupholder. Still need a cupholder door...they don't tell you these things when you plunk your money down.


_Modified by punkassjim at 1:32 PM 10-29-2004_


----------



## George (Jul 3, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*

Could you show a pic of where the switch goes in the mk4 dash?


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (Mightymouse)*

replaces the dimmer switch next to the headlight switch


----------



## troze1200 (Oct 12, 2000)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punkassjim* »_Thanks again, UPS man!
  
For those who can't tell: leveling motors for mk3 headlamps, leveling rheostat dials for mk4 dash (wiring included but not pictured) and the replacement cupholder. Still need a cupholder door...they don't tell you these things when you plunk your money down.

omfg, this is going to be the end all / be all of swaps.


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (troze1200)*

nah man, I'm just a fan of amenities. I figure while I'm building it, it's cheaper to get the options than it was from the factory...
I think it'll be funny when I debut the car at a show with half an interior and a busted-ass fender








I appreciate the nod, though


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*

thanks again UPS man!








Need to slice and dice this into this:
















*Pro:* the mk4 lock unit is slimmer than the mk3 lock unit.
*Con:* the mk4 lock unit sticks up higher than the mk3 unit (might conflict with door contour).
*Big Con:* the mk4 unit's actual lock switch (the thing the little boat-oar actuator sticks into) is about an inch higher. That's very not cool.
*Draw:* the mk4 outer door handle puller is a "pullstring," compared to the actual "lever" on the mk3 unit.
*Draw:* the mk4 unit uses a bowden cable for inner door pull, and the mk3 unit uses a pull-rod.
















It's looking like, if I can get the locks to fit at all, unmodified, then I'm not going to be able to use any keyed door handles. Entirely keyless. That is IF I can get that to work too. Many big IFs, and it's not looking too promising. The window regulators were at least, basically, the same beast. The locks are vacuum vs. servo. Totally unhybridizable










_Modified by punkassjim at 1:35 PM 10-29-2004_


----------



## troze1200 (Oct 12, 2000)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punkassjim* »_nah man, I'm just a fan of amenities. I figure while I'm building it, it's cheaper to get the options than it was from the factory...
I think it'll be funny when I debut the car at a show with half an interior and a busted-ass fender








I appreciate the nod, though









DOn't do it man, make it perfect. When its not new anymore, so the accomplishment can be your reminder of the art you drive. 
Have you ever thought of paxil? I've been a part of a few engine, dash, and mk4 electronics integrations, but this is intense commitment that I can't understand. I only want to see the finished pics.


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (troze1200)*


_Quote, originally posted by *troze1200* »_DOn't do it man, make it perfect. When its not new anymore, so the accomplishment can be your reminder of the art you drive. 
Have you ever thought of paxil? I've been a part of a few engine, dash, and mk4 electronics integrations, but this is intense commitment that I can't understand. I only want to see the finished pics. 

I can't tell if that's a compliment or an insult. You appreciate what I'm doing, but say you can't understand it. You're telling me to make it perfect, but you're suggesting that _I_ need Paxil. You say you've been a part of a few motor/dash/electronics projects, but you don't get the commitment? I'm the only guy here. Of course it's taking me a long time.
I've got a lot of things to do. Most of them, honestly, are easy as pie, and just take time. Some of them, like the window regs, just fall together with two hours' attention. Some, like the locks, are bound not to work, so I'll scrap that part of the plan.
The point I'm trying to make is that none of this is really that hard. If I had the time, I'd be done in three weeks' time, start to finish, on my own. Either way, the car will be exactly what I want to drive (given the money I have). Not what people want to see at shows. I'm not a tuner or a perfectionist...my job just sucks right now, and I needed a challenge on the side. If I had a sprayer and a booth, I'd add that to my list too cause I hate paying shops.
I appreciate your compliments, but the paxil comment was a little rude.


----------



## lukedwag (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*

enough bull**** let see some progress is it running ? 










































eeeehhh







for good measure


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (lukedwag)*

not running yet, cause I've got some pains in the ass that I can't seem to solve. Any assistance would be appreciated:
1. I hooked up the battery, and I've got a battery idiot-light on the cluster. Not sure why. So nothing's getting power.
2. The IC piping has to go through the same spot as the intake pipe, and I'm not sure how I'm supposed to accomplish that.
3. The coolant system isn't hooked up yet. The drain fitting on the bottom of the mk4 radiator needs to come off, and I can't seem to get it off without breaking the rad.
I checked my connections to the battery, and I can't figure out why the idiot-light is on. I looked under your hood last night to make sure I had everything connected right, and I STILL can't see what's wrong. The battery negative cable goes from the block to another grounding point, then to the battery. Yours is screwed in under the battery pan. Mine is screwed onto the tranny brace. Is that wrong?
For the IC piping, I'm a little stumped for space.
while I've been frustrated, I've been working on installing the mk4 window and trunk-release switches in the mk3 door panels.


----------



## jamesb (Mar 14, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*

Depends, which side of the tranny brace? if its the side that bolts to the body great, if not move it.
if your getting a light means your starting to get power, but make sure you have chassis grounds. Personally no matter if I do a 1.8T or a 16V I am going to do my own grounding kit with more then one location for body and block grounds.


----------



## lukedwag (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*

make sure the body of the car is grounded man thats key


----------



## lukedwag (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*

as for IC piping get creative see if with some new pipe you could fit it ...... and the other thing ... those ends clip on to the rad right ? clips off ? spray it with wd 40


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (lukedwag)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lukedwag* »_make sure the body of the car is grounded man thats key 

Yeah, maybe that's it. I saw a picture earlier today of the negative cable ground point, and it was under the battery, through to the chassis. Mine goes to the tranny. There's the problem, more likely than not. I wish I had properly labeled that one when I did all the rest









_Quote, originally posted by *lukedwag* »_as for IC piping get creative see if with some new pipe you could fit it ...... and the other thing ... those ends clip on to the rad right ? clips off ? spray it with wd 40 

yeah, I'll give that a shot. some penetrating stuff along with maybe some heat. Clips are off.
the IC piping is all large-ass stuff, which I want to keep, but the inlet and outlet on the FMIC are rather small. Not sure if the large piping does anything good aside from looks, or if it even increases lag. I don't know enough about forced induction yet


----------



## jamesb (Mar 14, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*

2.5" is all you need. As for the routing, if its like the ATP kit where it crosses comes foward to the front then down and around the radiator you should be fine. Why not moch up the install and take some pictures of what you think will be an issue for comments?


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (jamesb)*

yeah, I'll try mocking it up tomorrow, thanks. As for today...








I could look at those damn guages all day long. Thanks for the hint James and Luke, the chassis ground was definitely out of order. MAN it feels nice to have power.
If you look real close in the picture, you can see some of the stuff I accomplished today: I took out the dimmer switch, de-pinned the plug (destroyed it) and re-installed the pins in the plug for the new switch. I wired up the headlight leveling motors as per the instructions included from PGPerformance. While I had that all apart, I pulled the euro switch and installed the wiring for the front and rear fogs, then bit the bullet and chose to break off the TFL pin. Bye-bye daytime running lights. I still have to do the wiring for all the front and rear lamps, but maybe I'll do that tomorrow...that's relatively stress-free work.
The other two pics are of the driver's door switches. Since the donor was a 4-door, I needed to figure out a way to hide the rear window switches inside the door, and try not to butcher the door panel too badly. I removed the caps for the rear window switches, and made sure the child-window-lock button was JUST for the rear windows before removing it. Then I cut the fascia in half, right behind the window switches, filed it down evenly, rounded it and gave it a beveled edge...it almost looks OEM. Now I'm glad I bought those little jeweler's files back in school. I gotta ask some girl friends if they have a nail polishing kit, so I can get it looking more like OEM. I think dremel polishing stuff would be overkill on plastic. Anyway, that second switch panel goes down in the door panel pocket. I cut it down and filed it into a symmetrical shape, so it might look out of place, but at least it'll look purposeful.
The other thing I spent most of my day on was the shifter box. I've been putting off the IC piping and radiator fitment for fear of bursting my bubble. Anyway, the shifter box is modified, installed and adjusted. It's ready to rock. That may sound easy, but I assure you, it took me the better part of 5 hours to take my time and get it right.
I had to butcher the mk3 shift box (originally rod-shift) to precise measurements, then grind it down even more precisely, then grind some space for reverse-lever positioning, then grind some more notches here and there, then drill holes and bracket the thing to the top of the mk4 shift box. All-in-all I'm pretty happy with the relatively minimal amount of modding I needed to do to the mk4 shifter. Modding the mk3 box and using it as an adapter means I use the stock bolt-on positioning, with no custom brackets up inside the cabin. It was an idea I had a few months back, and I saw that BenBuilt4U had done the same thing with his O2M shifter box...apparently I'm not the only one who thinks that way








It's steady as a rock, and it shifts crisp and clean. I adjusted it as the Bentley describes, and it took me about 1 minute to hook up the cables and finish it. If I had it all to do again, I probably would have gone ahead and bought a mk3 VR6 cable-shift box, but I'd rather put in the elbow grease than add more guess-work to the pile.
Here's ben's pic, since I didn't bother to take one:








He bracketed the front edge of the adapter differently, but it's basically the same beast. The rear doesn't need to be bracketed together, since the bolts that hold the mk4 shift box to the car squeeze it all together nicely.


_Modified by punkassjim at 1:37 PM 10-29-2004_


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*

oh yeah, and just for grins, I tried out my alarm remote. The range on this thing is unbelievable! I can walk to the absolute opposite end of the warehouse, not line-of-sight (there's a big boat in the way) and the car will still MEEP every time. There's no way I'm gonna scrap the keyless alarm part of this project! TOTALLY psyched about that.


----------



## evolveVW (Nov 11, 2000)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*

nice.. not gonna see it til next year though unfortunately.. yer making my swap look easy


----------



## GJ18T (Aug 8, 2003)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punkassjim* »_
The intake pipe, the intercooler pipe, the N75 hose, the DV hose the brake fluid reservoir...and maybe a few other things...they all go through the same space in my setup. It wouldn't be so bad if my intercooler had both inlet AND outlet on the passenger's side of the car, but it's a FMIC with horizontally opposed end-tanks. So the turbo side of the IC plumbing has to come around the driver's side, and that means I have a space issue. I'll most likely try to route it all through the same space, stacked, but I'm not sure it's possible with the conventionally available mandrel bends and silicone joints. Plus, I'd like to to it with just the stuff I have, but who knows? That plumbing is partially garbage. We'll see.


3 words: different inlet manifold.
I had the same exact issue with my engine as the original side mount ic is on the left front side of the car and this would make for some unnecessary long pipes to my fmic. I replaced my manifold (06A 133 201) for a 06A 133 223 which has the TB and inlet on the passengers side








Once I have the IC setup done, I'll post some pics.
More info on http://18tproject.stealthracin...albox


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (GJ18T)*

Absolute http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to the EVO 3-piece CAI. Hands-down the easiest install of the day.
Absolute http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif to the plumbing for my FMIC. I'm definitely going to replace it all when money permits, but for now I've got at least some progress to get me going. I still haven't gotten it all routed yet, but I got the hard part solved.
Lots of pics, I'll explain at the bottom:

































































































































The first set of pictures depicts what I did for routing the door harnesses through the a-pillar. The wiring doesn't plug into a transmissive block like in the mk3's, so what I did was just gut that block and re-use it as a pass-through. Worked out well. I plugged in the window regulator just to see if it worked. It did, but I've got the motor installed upside-down. When I hit "up," the window goes down. I'll take it apart and flip the motor when I get a chance. I hope that doesn't cause fitment issues.
Next is the EVO intake install. I've already mentioned how easy that was. I kinda wanted it up inside the fender, but it's likely to conflict with the headlight leveling motors, so down inside the bumper it goes. The only problem I see is the breather filter for secondary air. The air pump is not installed, so I'm not sure how to filter the crankcase breather. The breather filter that came with the EVO will fit the hose TO the air pump, but the hose FROM the air pump is too small. I'll figure something out. I still want that air pump installed, though







Anyway, I installed the bumper momentarily just to make sure it would fit properly with the CAI down there.
Then I got into test-fitting the IC piping, and making the cuts. The stock pipe that crossed the back of the motor has a 90° bend before it goes to the pancake pipe. The hose that goes from the turbo to this pipe is also a 90°. I cut both of them at a 45° angle, and turned it so they would come up 90° to the driver's side. This put the N75 and DV bungs right in front of the heater-coolant hoses on the firewall, convenient and inconspicuous. I installed the snap-on heat blanket that came on that pipe, hoping that it'll shield the surrounding valves and hoses from most of the heat. From there, I'm taking the IC pipe over the MAF, forward and down. That's as far as I got today, but it's a start.
If someone knows whether it's a bad idea to have that IC pipe that close to the MAF, please let me know. 

_Quote, originally posted by *GJ18T* »_3 words: different inlet manifold.

That, I can't do, and for several reasons. I appreciate the advice, but it doesn't address my needs. I originally thought about getting the TT manifold with twin intercoolers, but decided against it. My cons outweighed the pros, but others might find it is the right solution for them.


_Modified by punkassjim at 1:43 PM 10-29-2004_


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*

oh yeah, I don't really want my brake fluid reservoir hidden like that, but it's looking like I don't really have a choice at this point. Hope the Motive brake bleeder can get in there


----------



## lukedwag (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*

I forgot to mention jim I just remebered I used the mk3 batery cables ....... like the heavy guage ones


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (lukedwag)*

ah, THAT's why your battery cables looked different than mine. I'm not sure I still have my old ones, but I'll look around. For now, these seem to work nicely. It'd be nice to have backups, though, since I've heard of more than one mk4 owner having a failing battery cable. Thanks man.


----------



## A2 VR666 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*

wow this is another great write up about 1.8t swaps into older cars... wow... very nice keep up the good work


----------



## evolveVW (Nov 11, 2000)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (A2 VR666)*

Jim.. ditch the pipes.. keep the connectors and just get some 2.5 pipe and mandrels and make your own. I redid my piping 3 times before getting it the way I wanted it.. for the stock IC!


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (evolveVW)*

I gotta give you a call. Where do you get the pipes and connectors up in your neck of the woods? I need some reducers and don't want to do any more mail-order.


----------



## Flavourless (Jun 23, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*

so did the MKIV 5 lug stuff ever work out or whats going on with that man?


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (Euro Flavour)*

it's more mk3 stuff than mk4...basically the only mk4 stuff I used was brake lines and calipers. The rotors, pads, hub, spindle control arm and all that junk needed to come from a mk3 VR6 (pads and rotors from LATE vr6). And of course the axles were a problem...


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*

I got both window regulators together last night, so maybe today on my lunch break I can plug them in and put the windows up. Still gotta find an elegant way to mount the motors to the regulators.
I forgot to mention that I tried the sunroof motor last week...I'm not exactly sure what happened, but the wheel might be off-track from the internal gearing. Or the gear might spin the opposite direction of the mk3 motor. If that's the case, I'm gonna be very unhappy. Does anyone know if, by switching the positive and ground wires at the sunroof motor, I can reverse the normal direction of the motor? Or will it just fry the motor's controller? Maybe I'll have to REALLY pull it apart and switch the wires AFTER the module, and BEFORE the motor itself. Damn. Either way, I ended up putting one side of the sunroof up, while the driver's side stayed put. I'm lucky I didn't break it. I have to work on lining the gear up better. That motor doesn't want to sit flush with the mounting points. Go figure








I'm on vacation all next week, and I'm staying right here. For the time being (during the work week), I'm trying to chill on the car stuff, just doing the little things. I figure the axles will probably be back to me right at the end of my vacation, and I'd like to have the radiator/coolant, intercooler and exhaust all buttoned up by then so that I can install the shafts and take it for a test-drive. Wish me luck.


----------



## lukedwag (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*

if its a simple 2 wire motor then yes .... just switching the ground and hot will work fine with DC motor ..... if its more then 2 wires it will require more work .... but still can be done I think


----------



## VAG Parts Bin (Oct 12, 2001)

Jim-
Correct me if I'm wrong, you're running into axle issues because you chose to use the O2J tranny, right? (too lazy to sift through 8 pages of messages)


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (VAG Parts Bin)*

that's correct. The O2J is a wider diff case. I think if you go O2A with your existing axles, everything should work out fine...the only thing I can imagine is you might need to do the other half of the the Plus Suspension swap (inner CVs, a-arms, tie-rods), but I don't think that'll be necessary.
EDIT: it's actually not a wider diff case, it's just different stub axles, so my mk3 axles wouldn't mate up. And using the mk4 axles as-is wasn't gonna work due to the wider track of the mk4.


_Modified by punkassjim at 12:02 PM 10-16-2003_


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*

window regulators got a test-install. Up = Up, Down = Down. That's a plus http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
The minus is that I forgot some shaving of the inside part of the cable-wheel-mount on the driver's side. I'll have to take it back out and do that. Plus, the window tracks are creating too much friction on the glass, so the pinch-protection is kicking in.
Anyone know what the professional method is for making the glass tracks more frictionless?


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*

oh, and the other day the door's window switches weren't illuminating. I got worried. They're illuminating now. It was just that the window motor (aka door control module) wasn't connected. All's well now.


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*

thanks AGAIN, UPS man!
















I might be re-selling that Sprinter vent, I'm not sure. If I bring the CAI back up into the fender, I'll keep it, but I couldn't pass it up at the price I got. If the CAI fits with the headlight motors installed, I'll get the vent welded in when I get the other fender work and respray done.
And big thanks to Mike and his girlfriend (shoot, wife? I can't remember now. sorry) for trudging all the way to Ithaca with my new replacement Votex grille. It was great meeting you two, and I'll be sure to show you the GTI in person when it's all done. Dig that 20th AE GTI, man...it's pure hotness. I wasn't aware of how similar my car will be to yours when I'm done...especially those Recaros







Big encouragement for me


























_Modified by punkassjim at 1:46 PM 10-29-2004_


----------



## Cabrio1.8T (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*

Oh, ya bastid!! Nice vent! Pleasae tell us how and where.


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (Cabrio1.8T)*

I bought it off a guy who most likely bought both sides from TZ awhile back, welded in the passenger side vent, and had no use for the driver's vent. He sold it to me for a fair price, marked down a little...but it was nice to be able to buy just the one.


----------



## Cabrio1.8T (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*

OIC!, didn't know they had both sides.


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*

The mk4 brakes worked great with the WE wheels, but that was on the mk4 spindles. On the mk3 spindles, the brakes rub on the inside of the front wheels, so I needed to buy 5mm spacers up front. I got them today (thanks to GTI2001), and they worked perfectly. The wheels rotate free with maybe 2mm to spare. I would have spaced them out a little more, but I'm running Plus, so I don't think it's necessary. I'm gonna get 8mm spacers for the rear to make it match the wide track in the front. Right now, it's a little weird.
Stock wheels were ET45. My 17" MM wheels were ET40. These BBS are ET 42, spaced to ET37 up front, and I'm looking at ET34 out back. With the Plus up front, it still might look odd out back, but I really don't want to chance rubbing...and I'm not pulling or rolling the fenders. Don't want to.
I spent a good deal of yesterday studying the wiring diagrams for the front and rear lighting, and today I spliced the mk3 headlight and taillight harnesses onto the ends of the mk4 lighting wiring. The front stuff was even all the same color wiring (very nice)...the only issue was connecting the 5 ground wires from the lights to the ONE ground wire going to the mk4 headlight plug. That one ground is distributed within the headlight on the mk4, but splits in the harness on the mk3. Out back, the wiring from the mk3 goes to the left light cluster, and branches off to the right one. I decided to leave it ALMOST the same, but wire it more directly...I did all my splicing at the driver's side, but I made the wiring more independent, like the mk4. Only problems so far: I blew out the passenger's side low beam, and the cyclops wasn't working, but as I drove home, I realized I might not have plugged it into the passenger taillight cluster. That would explain it. Oh, and I wired up the fog lights and leveling motor plugs, but I'm not installing those Votex until after the winter. I learned that lesson last December.



































_Modified by punkassjim at 1:50 PM 10-29-2004_


----------



## George (Jul 3, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*

nice work brotha!


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*

oh yeah, and my cabby mirrors should be coming next week








I took my AC lines down to get modified today, should cost me about $40. Then I get to hook up my mk4 compressor and test it...but that's AFTER I start it. Need to mount that radiator tomorrow.
Got some more piping en route from JC Whitney, so I can finish plumbing the IC.


----------



## GJ18T (Aug 8, 2003)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*



punkassjim said:


> The mk4 brakes worked great with the WE wheels, but that was on the mk4 spindles. On the mk3 spindles, the brakes rub on the inside of the front wheels, so I needed to buy 5mm spacers up front. I got them today (thanks to GTI2001), and they worked perfectly. The wheels rotate free with maybe 2mm to spare. I would have spaced them out a little more, but I'm running Plus, so I don't think it's necessary. I'm gonna get 8mm spacers for the rear to make it match the wide track in the front. Right now, it's a little weird./QUOTE]
> Not only do you need the 5mm spacers to prevent the calipers to rub the inside of your wheel but it is also needed as otherwise the caliper won't line up in the middle of the disc.
> This is the same as for the TT 312mm brakes.
> See http://18tproject.stealthracing.co.uk/brakes.htm


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (GJ18T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GJ18T* »_Not only do you need the 5mm spacers to prevent the calipers to rub the inside of your wheel but it is also needed as otherwise the caliper won't line up in the middle of the disc.
This is the same as for the TT 312mm brakes.


I ended up using late mk3 VR6 rotors up front, so centering wasn't a problem...just the size of the caliper.


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*

Someone please help me out on this one:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1081493


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*












































































































































































_Modified by punkassjim at 1:58 PM 10-29-2004_


----------



## evolveVW (Nov 11, 2000)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*

slow but sure Jim. looking good


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (evolveVW)*

yeah, I've been comforting myself today with the thought that AT LEAST once I get it running, I'll be able to drive it almost immediately. Little consolation, but at least I'm close. Just need to get the IC piping in the mail...hope it stays relatively warm for a few more days.
...thanks man.


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*

apparently JC Whitney couldn't be bothered to ship my pipes overnight like I paid for on the 23rd. What's the plural of dingus? Anyway, I called them this morning and got a refund on the difference in shipping. And they should arrive today.


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*

oh yeah, and my axles came in yesterday. Prolly not gonna install them for a day or two, provided I _can_ install them without a hoist. I'm gonna focus on the radiator for a little bit after work, but I wanna go chill with amazedone


----------



## lukedwag (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*

you should not need a hoist ..... take the 3 bolts out that hold the lower ball joint to the wishbone ..... but if you do ... you know where I live ..... in fact maybe I would even deliver it for that tierod


----------



## evolveVW (Nov 11, 2000)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (lukedwag)*

or.. if you dont want to take the ball joint out(cuz this supposedly screws up alignment) like luke said, with the Mk3 control arms you can take out the bolt that clamps around the ball joint and whack the control arm down to get the spindlle out of the way enough to get the axle in and out


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (evolveVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *evolveVW* »_or.. if you dont want to take the ball joint out(cuz this supposedly screws up alignment) like luke said, with the Mk3 control arms you can take out the bolt that clamps around the ball joint and whack the control arm down to get the spindlle out of the way enough to get the axle in and out

lol...alignment is the last of my worries. I've had that shiz apart and mismatched so many times, I'll be lucky if I haven't got the toe-in of a snowplowing ski-bunny. Front-end alignment is a must, at this point, or those front Pirellis will be dust in a week.
I'm thinking, though, that I might just unbolt the two control arm bolts, and swing that whole assembly out. We'll see once I get my ass out there. I seem to recall one of the ball joint bolts was siezed last I knew. Might have to remedy that








Looks like FedEx has my IC pipes waiting at the office. We'll see if I can get to that soon, but I think tonight will involve little work.
Still haven't seen the cabby mirrors, but they're coming USPS...might be tomorrow. I don't care, they're prolly gonna sit until my paint-work anyway.


----------



## evolveVW (Nov 11, 2000)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*

oh and next time skip JC Whitney and use Summit http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (evolveVW)*

can you find 2.5" tubing of any kind on their site? I see aluminized straight steel tubing, but no elbows or u-bends.
All I wanted was 2.5" true aluminum, and couldn't find any anywhere.


----------



## evolveVW (Nov 11, 2000)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*

call and ask.. they have way more stuff than whats on their site


----------



## lukedwag (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*

or jegs .... they have it on the site .... thats where my stainless J bends came from


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (lukedwag)*

It's looking like I need to use the mk3 radiator. I'm gonna mount the mk4 condenser onto the mk3 radiator. What I wanna know is this: The mk4 stuff needs G12 coolant (pink), but the old rad used G11 (the yellow stuff). Is it bad to just use it as-is? Do I need to flush the rad a few times? Put some pink stuff in and shake it around a lot?








What did you guys do?


----------



## evolveVW (Nov 11, 2000)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*

Well I had regular coolant in mine before..l and switched to G12


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (evolveVW)*

So...do I need to flush it, or can I just connect and fill?
I got my cabby mirrors today. Sweet-ass. Took one apart to make sure I could do what I want to do. They are heated-glass, which helps, but they are manual adjust. What I'm gonna do is take the adjustment motors out of the shattered mirrors from the Wolfsburg, and transplant them into the mk3.5 housings. That should work out nicely, I'll just have to place the wire splices in strategic locations so that they don't interfere with operation.
I'm not sure if I'll edit the mounting fascias to fit the mk3 a-pillar, or if I'll mix-and-match parts with my mk3 mirrors to make them fit just right. One way or another, they reportedly won't fit the mk3 door's mount without modification of some sort.
The outer housings came off really easy, so getting them painted properly when I do my fender should be a snap. For now, they're green.


----------



## evolveVW (Nov 11, 2000)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*

umm I am not telling what I did.. but it would have been just the rad with any green left in it







flush the radiator at least


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (evolveVW)*

1. went out and flushed my radiator twice on my lunch break. hope that was enough, cause I plan on filling the system saturday.
2. made a feeble attempt at planning out the IC piping again, but lost steam when I looked over and saw the driveshaft boxes sitting there.
3. installed my driveshafts. they fit perfectly, and I couldn't be happier. Thanks Drive Shaft Shop! And thanks to Frank in particular for scoping out the fact that the driver's side shaft was close enough to my measurement that it didn't need modification. He saved me $150. The other $50 went towards a rebuild of the shaft, since he took it apart to measure it.
4. installed the mk4 A/C condenser onto the mk3 radiator. Required some bending of the driver's side attached hardline (being careful not to kink it), and drilling of new holes in the lower mounting tabs. For the upper mounting points, the tabs didn't line up with the holes, so I made brackets to hold the top sturdy. Needed to cut off part of the upper mounting tab on the passenger's side, cause it interfered with the rad support.
5. the fatter of the 2 A/C lines (goes from the firewall to the compressor) was done being modified yesterday, so I installed it today. It's the mk3 line with a mk4 fitting on the end. The mk4 line interfered with the coolant bottle and the rad support. For the line from the condenser to the firewall (the thinner one), I just used the mk4 line. Hopefully it won't get in the way of the coolant reservoir, nor force it up into hood territory.
6. Checked out why my rear defrost switch was always illuminated yellow. I bridged the two wires out back, and it went back to red. Then, stupidly, I turned on the defroster. POP. No more fuse. Time to get some 25's. Got 20's, got 30's. No 25's.
7. scoped out the FMIC mounting space. Gonna need to devote a lot of time to that this saturday, so I don't butcher the bumper/rebar/rad support too badly. This needs to be done really strategically so I don't end up pissed at myself.
8. Removed the plug-in check-valve from the mk4 evap hoses, and plugged it into the hose between the throttle body and the evap canister. I'll consult the Bentley to make sure it's roughly in the right place. The problem is, on the mk4 the evap canister is at the gas tank, and the mk3 one is up front in the wheel well. The blue bubbly thing that's in the mk4 front wheel well is not well documented in the Bentley, so I'm guessing it's just some form of expansion tank for the vapors. Anyway, I'm hoping that just installing this valve will keep the DTC I was expecting from happening. I hope the mk3 evap canister used with mk4 motor is not a bad thing. The power plug for the canister in the mk4 is routed to/out of the trunk. The mk3 canister requires no power. I'm thinkin' I'll still have a DTC from that. Crap.
9. Took apart the busted passenger mirror from the Wolfsburg, and it looks like the motor will mount perfectly inside the cabby mirror, and I can even tap the wires into the cabby mirror's plug. That'd be handy. amazedone offered me her spare mirror motor from her Civic, and I'd use it, but it's lookin like it won't mount in there. I kinda figured, but thanks for the offer, kiddo







Looks like I gotta scope out a driver's mirror motor from classifieds or JY.

It's been a long, productive day. And I just got home to find out that a high school friend of mine died this morning, two months after being diagnosed with brain cancer. Some days just aren't good, no matter how much good you do.


----------



## VR6GTI'00' (Oct 31, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punkassjim* »_...
8. Removed the plug-in check-valve from the mk4 evap hoses, and plugged it into the hose between the throttle body and the evap canister. I'll consult the Bentley to make sure it's roughly in the right place. The problem is, on the mk4 the evap canister is at the gas tank, and the mk3 one is up front in the wheel well. The blue bubbly thing that's in the mk4 front wheel well is not well documented in the Bentley, so I'm guessing it's just some form of expansion tank for the vapors. Anyway, I'm hoping that just installing this valve will keep the DTC I was expecting from happening. I hope the mk3 evap canister used with mk4 motor is not a bad thing. The power plug for the canister in the mk4 is routed to/out of the trunk. The mk3 canister requires no power. I'm thinkin' I'll still have a DTC from that. Crap.

Jim, I have a DTC from the evacuation valve and from the pressure pump but they don't turn on the CEL(why ??). I am going to install the valve and use it to evacuate the mkII canister in the front wheelwell. I'm not sure yet what I'm going to do about the pump.


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (VR6GTI'00')*

it was a good day


_Modified by punkassjim at 11:08 PM 11-2-2003_


----------



## troze1200 (Oct 12, 2000)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punkassjim* »_it was a good day

whoa, it lives!


----------



## A2 VR666 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (troze1200)*

very niceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## evolveVW (Nov 11, 2000)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (A2 VR666)*

I remember that day with mine...







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (evolveVW)*

I got to tail this for a while today...


















_Modified by punkassjim at 2:05 PM 10-29-2004_


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*

oh yeah, and I updated the video with a better sight/sound experience


----------



## Malone (Oct 2, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*

Nice to hear the motor run... congratulations, you're getting there!


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*

3 idiot lights solved on one lunch break. and damn I love the VAG-Com. I'm pretty sure I can tell my car that it doesn't have an airbag system, so I can get that light to go away too.
Need to check out the brake system, cause I have ABS, ASR and BRAKE idiot lights on. I want to get it down to just one check-engine light, and work to get that one to go away too...but that might not be possible. Gotta read codes on a daily basis now, just to see if anything new is thrown. Plus there are the ones that aren't thrown until you get the car past a certain mph.
anyway, later...


----------



## MrDave (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punkassjim* »_3 idiot lights solved on one lunch break. and damn I love the VAG-Com. I'm pretty sure I can tell my car that it doesn't have an airbag system, so I can get that light to go away too.
Need to check out the brake system, cause I have ABS, ASR and BRAKE idiot lights on. I want to get it down to just one check-engine light, and work to get that one to go away too...

Most of your idiot lites will go away when you code the "Can Gateway"
I can't seem to find a link on the net, but 
1 means something
2 means something
3 means 1 and 2
4 means something
5 means 1 and 4
6 means 2 and 4
7 means 1 and 2 and 4.
If you code the Can Gateway to 00000, 
it means no airbags, no abs, no asr, no NAV, no nothing.
Try it, should make most of the stuff go away.
Worked for me.
-Dave


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (MrDave)*

ah, very good to know, thank you. Yeah, just for grins, I went in and played with the convenience system, turning on the beep-on-unlock feature, and turning off auto-lock-on-takeoff. I want to disable the auto-relock feature that re-locks the car 30 seconds after you unlock it, but I don't think that's possible. Sucks, cause my lock situation isn't solved yet, and I don't want to ever trip the alarm mistakenly.
I'm gonna disable stuff, but I'm hoping to make the ABS/ASR stuff work. Either way, I don't think I can mess with the CAN Gateway until I get my hands on the SKC, workshop code and importer code. Please correct me if I'm wrong, cause it'd be great to disable the airbag system. Can you tell me, since you disabled it...does the airbag light illuminate at all on start, or is it permanently off? NYS inspection is reportedly changing on its rules, and I wanna be prepared for inspection whenever, wherever. I'm offially past due








Anyone who can enlighten me about what I need, and how I get, the SKC, date, workshop and importer codes, please fill me in. I didn't find thorough info on ross-tech's site. The car came from the junkyard, and if I need to track down the original seller/workshop, I think I'm in trouble.


----------



## VR6GTI'00' (Oct 31, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*

Here's the ross-tech page that tells you what you need. Check out module 17 to turn of the seatbelt, brake wear, and washer fluid indicators. Module 19 to turn off the airbag and ABS modules.
http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-com/cars/vwmkIV.html 
Oh, and congratulations on the start!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by VR6GTI'00' at 7:49 PM 11-3-2003_


----------



## MrDave (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*

VR6GTI00 has the link I was looking for.
FYI: the coding I used for my equipment are:
00334 for the instrument cluster
00000 for the CanBus.
The lights are off and stay off when you make the changes in the CanBus. You tell it the equipment isn't there and it stops looking for it. The only DTCs I have related to the airbags and ABS are in the engine computer. My ECU (ALH TDI) is 'designed' for airbags and ABS, and there isn't a way to tell it not to look for them. Oh well. No CEL, just DTC.
Regarding the SKC, Workshop code and the importer number:
Somewhere on the Ross-Tech site is a good explanation.
I'll sum up: The 7 digit SKC is valid only on the day it is generated, and only for that dealer/workshop code and importer number. The workshop code can be 'devined' from the dealer stamp, and the importer number is the same for all US dealers. 
If you can talk the dealer into giving you an SKC, write it down with the date, stamp the page, and go on your merry way. Your VAG-com will allow you to enter all the pertinent data when you want to log in.
There also exists a little PIN converter program you can download off the net somewhere that will translate the dated SKC into an anytime SKC.
You don't need to hunt down the original dealer.

-Dave


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (MrDave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MrDave* »_There also exists a little PIN converter program you can download off the net somewhere that will translate the dated SKC into an anytime SKC.

ah yes, that's to take it from 7-digit to the 4-digit PIN. I found that, so that'll be useful.
Thanks for all your help, I'll hopefully get all the warning lights out asap. Need to track down my VIN, though, I still can't seem to find where I wrote it. Probably the only time I'll wish I had immo-III, so I could pull it from the cluster.


----------



## MrDave (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*

You shouldn't need the VIN.
You should only need the IMMO ID, which is coded into your cluster.
It may depend on your dealer, though. 
VIN, IMMO ID, Proof of ownership, driver's licence, birth certificate, firstborn...
When I ended up getting all of my stuff coded, it ended up being coded to my parents car. In other words, the VIN and IMMO ID in my cluster and ECU actually belong to a registered car that is currently 1300 kms away, that I don't own, that I never owned, etc etc. Should I ever need 'service' from the dealer, they'll probably tell me that my stuff was stolen and call the cops.








-Dave


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (MrDave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MrDave* »_When I ended up getting all of my stuff coded, it ended up being coded to my parents car. In other words, the VIN and IMMO ID in my cluster and ECU actually belong to a registered car that is currently 1300 kms away, that I don't own, that I never owned, etc etc. Should I ever need 'service' from the dealer, they'll probably tell me that my stuff was stolen and call the cops.









lol, nice.
good stroke of luck: I called up the folks who sold me the Wolfsburg, and got them to FINALLY fax me a receipt with VIN, so I can A) go get a SKC, and B) go get a salvage vehicle exam when it's all back together. Proof of ownership is a nice thing.


----------



## Cabrio1.8T (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*

Damn dude! Rock on! I need to get mine going. I need to get an engine stand first.








Awesome man, lemme see it run!


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (Cabrio1.8T)*

I'll be rolling soon, but tonight I have to work late, and tomorrow I'm headed to the hometown for a wake. maybe wednesday night, maybe thursday I'll have it rolling.


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*

I got all, and I mean ALL of my idiot lights to go out tonight. I'm not sure how I did it. But like 2 minutes later the CEL came on again. Grrr...
Well, I kinda DO know how I did it, but I wasn't expecting the CEL to out at all. The ABS and ASR lights, along with the blinking BRAKE light, were all caused by a faulty connection to one of the rear ABS wheel-speed sensors, and one unplugged sensor up front. Fixed, codes cleared, three lights go out. Good, cause I was just about to completely disable ABS/ASR with the VAG-Com.
And I'm pretty sure the only reason the CEL came back on is cause the MAP sensor still isn't hooked up. Seriously, if I don't have a CEL when I'm done with this, I'm gonna jump for joy...until I get another one








Anyway, I deleted the airbag system from the feature set in the CAN Gateway. No auto tranny, no airbag system, but keep the ABS. Recoded from a value of 00006 to the new value of 00002.
I also went in and re-enabled cruise control, but I'm not even sure if it was disabled in the first place. Just wanted to be thorough while I was going nuts with all the other stuff.
Man I love the VAG-Com. Best investment in this whole gig. And I got it WAY before I even thought about this swap. Glad I did.
EDIT: 1999 posts...think I should party like it's 1999? hm.


_Modified by punkassjim at 7:55 AM 11-6-2003_


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*

oh, and I re-connected the wire for my rear fog light tonight, so that works nicely again. Am I sick, I'm having the weird notion of putting GL tails on my car. Not sure why, but it seems like either a retro move, or a contribution to the "sleeper" notion.
Anyway, tonight I'm doing the rear fog mod to my mk4 euro switch. Here's hoping it comes out ok, cause I kinda suck at soldering. BIG thanks to *dstopsky* for the LED's, and a bigger thanks to him for just being a cool guy. Too bad he's moving, he was doing this mod for people as a *courtesy*, and that makes him a true testament to what the vortex can be if all the yammering idiots and selfish pr|cks went on their merry way, and let the nice folks share and contribute. </soapbox> Anway, thanks Dave.
EDIT: switch mod worked like a charm, I plugged it in this morning. Looks good, but I'm prolly gonna go in at another time and replace the amber LED with a yellow one. The amber is a little too subtle a change for me. Look really red-orange.


_Modified by punkassjim at 10:31 AM 11-6-2003_


----------



## JettaDriverFound (May 27, 2003)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*

Looks like you're making huge progress... my swap is stuck in neutral by comparison...congrats on the start.


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*

sanQ, sanQ...are you running into difficulties? or just time constraints? I know how that goes. And I hate those stalls. Hope you get it back on track soon, let me know if you need any help http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## evolveVW (Nov 11, 2000)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*

You know its all bout GL tails!!!


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (evolveVW)*

...yeah, I'm still debating...once I get it driving, I'll slap them on and see how I like 'em.
Made some slow progress on the FMIC tonight, but I first got some details out of the way. I re-installed the mk3 driver's door lock, and installed the cabrio door handle, because now that the car is...sorta...driveable, I don't want someone driving off with it. So I'm keeping it locked now, no key in it.
Messed around with the windows a little more, and they are gonna need some lubricant on the runners, ersumthin, because the glass doesn't seem to be sliding up smoothly and the pinch-protection keeps kicking in.
Today on lunch break, I bled the brakes again, since now the car can run, and that helps the brake system to push fluid. I'm glad I did, because the rear brake lines were very full of air. I'm thinking another bleed job a few weeks or a month from now would be in order, just to be thorough.
Anyway, that pretty much ends the need for the car to be on 4 jackstands, so I put all 4 wheels on and took it down. I DROVE THE CAR! Granted, it was only about 15 feet to test the brakes and shifter adjustment, but it felt good to move it under its own power.
Then I got into the beginnings of FMIC work. Since I got the majority of the rebar cutting done already, I spent some time beginning the work on the bumper cover. Removed all six fins, and ground down all the extra tabs for mounting the little half-shrouds that used to be installed. I'm still debating whether I want to remove the outboard grilles, or leave them in. I'll take them out and install the bumper, and if I see ugliness in there from the front, I'm installing them again. Besides, I don't think the FMIC pipes will extend that far to the sides.
I was getting ready to go home when I realized I hadn't really made much headway in actually getting the FMIC installed in the car, and holding air. So I sat back down and fashioned the two mounting brackets for the top of the IC, so I can at least say I got the damn thing mounted. I used the ends of a long piece of metal that started life as a piece of industrial metal shelving (thanks Luke). The ends had oblong holes already there, and I mounted those at the IC, so I could adjust up or down as necessary. Smart, eh? Well, it mounted up pretty straight and very centered. I'm glad I measured so carefully before cutting the rebar and such.
anyway, enjoy the pics kids, we're almost there. I want to drive it, like, yesterday.
















































notice the offset difference of the front and rear wheels. front = Plus Suspension with 5mm spacers. Rear = stock, and it looks like it's that way by _accident_. Needless to say, I've got 8mm spacers on the way. I'll live until they get here








Speaking of "on the way," I also have an Omori boost gauge on the way, gonna put it in a NewSouth column pod. If I end up needing more gauges (entirely possible, and very advisable), I'm gonna get a 3-gauge kit from 42 Draft Designs to put above the single-DIN radio, lighted red. That should look about as unobtrusive as I want it.
God, I can't stop writing: I thought of something tonight...I had mentioned before that I wanted to dye the headliner and pillars black, but I was afraid I wouldn't be able to dye plastic successfully. Well, I have a spare cloth headliner from the Jetta...you do the math










_Modified by punkassjim at 2:06 PM 10-29-2004_


----------



## evolveVW (Nov 11, 2000)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*

Looking good Jim...in regards to your offset thing. Ryan's looks the same way (98 GLX with Wolfsburg wheels) if it makes you feel better


----------



## jmvar (Nov 19, 2001)

you can definitely dye the plastic black......there is a thread on here somewhere that outlines procedures.
I think that your color blue would look so good with all red tails........I have a blue jetta GLX and if i were keeping it I would do all red tails. I saw it on an blue A4 and a Passat and it looked really good. It gives the car a hint of class in a very subtle way.
Look for a blue passat or A4 and you will see what i mean.
Great post, been following it from the beginning. It is great how you keep on steaming ahead regardless of set backs still keeping a positive attitude.
julio


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (jmvar)*

I've seen the DIY, but that was regarding the dash, which is vinyl...much more porous, so it'll take the dye better.

_Quote, originally posted by *jmvar* »_I think that your color blue would look so good with all red tails........I have a blue jetta GLX and if i were keeping it I would do all red tails. I saw it on an blue A4 and a Passat and it looked really good. It gives the car a hint of class in a very subtle way.

I think that'd look great on your Jetta, however, I've never liked all-one-color tails on the Golf/GTI. Even the evenly-smoked ones. I prefer either M3-looks, stock smoked, or GL just to be different









_Quote, originally posted by *jmvar* »_Great post, been following it from the beginning. It is great how you keep on steaming ahead regardless of set backs still keeping a positive attitude.

Thanks man. It's comments like that that keep me going







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *evolveVW* »_Looking good Jim...in regards to your offset thing. Ryan's looks the same way (98 GLX with Wolfsburg wheels) if it makes you feel better

I think Ryan's looked better to me cause it was a black Jetta...less noticeable tuck. I find it interesting that both he and I needed to space the fronts away from the 11.3" brakes, even though the wheels' offset is farther than stock








Anyway, the 8mm spacers should arrive today (here's hoping), so I'll get them on after the FMIC is done, and get that puppy out on the back roads for a nice grandmotherly drive. I think the front offset is just perfect now, and I think the 8mm will get me as perfect as I can get, without rubbing, and without rolling the fenders (don't want to yet).


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (punkassjim)*

it's looking like having the low beams stay on with the high beams isn't likely. I'm hoping I get a surprise when I install the Golf stalks (for the rear wiper control), but from what I can tell it ain't gonna work. I looked at the wiring diagram last night, and it looks like the Jetta has a wire the Golf doesn't have, and the Golf has a wire the Jetta doesn't have. UGH. Not as easy as the relay-panel mod in the mk3. Not a huge deal, but I liked being able to light up the front of the car like a christmas tree whenever someone pissed me off.
Speaking of rear wiper controls, I need to research that part soon. Not gonna be fun.


----------



## lopes (Oct 5, 2000)

*Re: (punkassjim)*

WOW!!!
great post......
couldn't stop reading it









good luck finishing her up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (evolveVW)*

I intended to ask this earlier in the process, but I knew there wasn't anything I could do about it just yet...
What does it mean when there is oil in your intercooler?
When I took apart the Jetta, and set the stock IC aside, a bunch of oil came out of it. I'm used to having a small amount of oil in the intake tube of the mk3 2.0, but that's negligible. This is not. There was more than a drip, it made a small puddle. Now that the car is running, when I rev it a bit, a small amount of oil begins to slowly collect in the pipe coming from the turbo to the IC.
I don't think it means I have a blown turbo, in fact I don't think it's a hugely big problem. Probably just a gasket at the turbo oil feed...and even if it IS a blown turbo, I can probably get a good 2nd-hand K03 Sport from the classifieds from someone who went Stage-II or III.
Someone please lend some insight, though. I did a bunch of searches awhile back, but I didn't find anything.


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*

nevermind, I found it:

_Quote, originally posted by *2KGTIVR6* »_Since other turbo owners are likely going to replacing their intercoolers with upgrade units, just a reminder that finding oil in the bottom of the stock cooler is a well documented problem. I wasn't aware of it, and when about 1/4 quart of oil came pouring out of my stock intecooler when I went to replace it with a Forge SMIC, I was sure the turbo was blown. A search for this on Vortex confirmed it is more likely a long term accumulation from the PCV valve dumping into the intake system and there are a number of fixes posted.
My 2001 AWW has 25,000 miles and I doubt the intercooler had been out before so the accumulation is hopefully a slow process in my case, but I'll be watching my oil levels carefully.

This and other similar sentiments are all over, so I guess it's normal. I don't know what I was looking for last time, but my search terms must have been WHACKED. I got at least 15 good results this time.


----------



## evolveVW (Nov 11, 2000)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*

My BOV is spraying a mist of oil on the pass side shock tower. All my PCV stuff is long gone, all I have is a catch can. We'll see when I pull the IC out this winter


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (evolveVW)*

It's...****ing...*COLD* out there!!!!
intercooler is hooked up and holding air. the plumbing is the most ghetto thing on the car now. I really need to find better plumbing at some point, but this'll do for now. I wanted to make the car driveable tonight, and it is...but the bumper needs more modification in order to fit on the car, and I broke my last cutting wheel for the dremel tonight.
Good to note: there might be a conflict of space between that little AC canister on the side of the mk4 condenser, and the passenger fog light. If it's gonna fit, it's gonna be tight, and it might mess up aiming. Also, the line going into that canister had to be unplugged so I could fit the IC piping through there...I'm prolly gonna have to get that AC line modified/lengthened to go around. The AC line going from the compressor to the driver's side of the condenser needs some bending before it can be connected. Right now, it bends right into the rad fan.
My blower motor under the dash isn't working right. I think I might have left a screw loose and it's not aligned properly, or maybe the blower is just full of glass. Either way, getting in the GTI to escape the cold was not terribly successful, and only served to distract me a bit.
Ran the VAG-Com again, cleared the codes, started the car again, and it ran for like 10 minutes without throwing a CEL. Turned off the car, ran a bunch of code readings from the ABS unit, Instrument cluster, Central Convenience System, and was pleased with the results. Turned off the computer. Turned on the car. CEL......damn. Didn't want to start up the computer again, so it'll wait till tomorrow. I can't even imagine what it was. Nothing was throwing codes except the EVAP system, and those weren't lighting the CEL.
Oh, I spaced out the rear wheels today, and I think it can stand to go a little wider. 8mm doesn't seem to do much, and I don't think there's any way at all I could rub with more. I seem to remember my ET40 17" wheels being better spaced than these ET42's plus the 8mm spacers (total ET 34)...but maybe my mind is playing tricks on me.
EDIT: oh, and I'll be posting pics and some point, but for right now, things look pretty much the same...my server space is getting low, so I need to pick up the slack with the imagestation archival.


_Modified by punkassjim at 11:21 PM 11-8-2003_


----------



## GL95x (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*









good stuff, 
makes me wonder!?
to swap? or not to swap?
Steve


----------



## troze1200 (Oct 12, 2000)

With the offsets of the wolfy wheels, you can run 15mm rear and 8mm front without rubbing.


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*

and so, she emerges, victorious.


----------



## troze1200 (Oct 12, 2000)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*

I think I have a tear coming on. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
It looks soooo...umm...l stock though. (hehe)
Nice man, I still would have gone sds though...i'd be scared of all those wires.


----------



## 95mk3jetta8v (Oct 9, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*

Jim, that looks AMAZING!!! Great job!


----------



## evolveVW (Nov 11, 2000)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (95mk3jetta8v)*

troze I did SDS and Jim made my swap look like cake. Jim. Godd to see brother.. time to bring that beast up to Syracuse to show it off. Good work.


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (evolveVW)*

Mos Def. She should be road-legal in a few days. Need to wrap up a page of necessities before I can get it inspected...things like license plate lights and wipers...you know, details








Can't wait to drive it like I stole it, but Imma be taking it light for a while and allow things to bed in.


----------



## George (Jul 3, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*

more pics man, more pics


----------



## lukedwag (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*

I WILL BE SEEING IT THIS WEEK...... hit me with an IM wit ur # cause I lost it ...... ur making me want to finish mine again ..... thank you ...... and good work ... I know the pains and happyneess this can bring all at once


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (Mightymouse)*









































































































































I drove it to work today, and there are three important problems...well, four once I checked the codes.
1. pressure drop between turbo and throttle.
I think the boost leak is right at the MAP sensor, since I wasn't too keen on the fitting there anyway. I'll be checking the DV and N75 as well, but I'm pretty sure it's the MAP fitting. All the pipes are still connected. Anyway, T-bolt clamps are in the mail.
2. The rear ABS rotors aren't spinning with the brake rotors. I kinda thought this would happen, as I didn't purchase replacements for the old rusty ones. So the ASR/EDL kicks in at takeoff, and the whole ABS/ASR/EDL system shuts down once I get above 10mph. The quick fix is to disable ASR with the dash button every time I start the car. The longer fix is to disable ABS/ASR/EDL with the VAG-Com (I didn't have the codes on me). The actual fix I'm gonna make is to replace the rear ABS rotors with new units and ensure they are spinning right. I'll want that ABS working fully.
3. There's a coolant leak. The lower radiator hose was cut too short, and is not tight enough on the feed to the motor, so there is a semi-slow leak.
4. MAF sensor is throwing a code, readings too high ersumthin. Not sure if that's because of the CAI or something more serious. I know I didn't install it backwards, I was careful of that.
For now, I have no choice but to drive it slow, cause there ain't much boost. Speaking of which, I think my boost gauge should come in today...if it doesn't, i'm not gonna be happy.
Windshield wipers and licence plate lights should be installed today, and the car will be inspected as soon as I can, probably tomorrow. Need to take it to Cole Muffler for a permanent fitting to be installed, maybe they can give me an inspection while they're at it.
Need to install that mk4 hood release pronto, cause it's annoying that the mk3 release sticks...I'm gonna want to show off this motor without having to stick a wrench in the grille to do so










_Modified by punkassjim at 2:16 PM 10-29-2004_


----------



## A2 VR666 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*

congrats buddy... glad to see another 1.8t successfully done and on the road... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FusLit (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (A2 VR666)*

Sweet man, thing looks awesome! I can only imagine how great it’s got to feel to have it drivable again. Can't wait to see it and check it out in person. Thanks again for posting all your pictures and experiences as well, it's been a great read so far! Gives me something to aspire to.
Looks great and congrats! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (FusLit)*

thanks man. I'm gonna go back in at some point and link the pics again from imagestation, but that'll take time.
For now, it was fun to drive it on my lunch break. I know it's not entirely legal yet, but frankly I don't effin' care.
I looked for the boost leak for a bit this morning, and couldn't find it. As I was leaving for lunch, I popped the hood to show *lilmatt* the finished product, and he says "you think maybe that could be your boost leak?" as he points to my completely disconnected IC pipe on the throttle body side. *D'OH!!* Yeah matt, I think that might be it. reclamped, and holding boost again...
...until I blew another pipe apart under load coming back from lunch. It's not a big deal, I just need to wait till I get my T-bolt clamps in the mail, and I'll be golden. I can't torque these crappy clamps down AT ALL, so I was expecting this to happen.
Hey Vinnie, you know of anywhere around here where I can go to get some 2.75" T-bolt clamps in a hurry? I might need more than I ordered. I'll try to give you a call tonight.


----------



## littlematt (Jan 14, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*

Glad to be of help!








It was a great surprise to see the GTI in the parking lot at work today.
Now let's hope the weather lets you finish the stuff for the winter (wipers, windscreen washers, plenum tray) without you getting frostbite!
Nice job.


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (littlematt)*

35 miles and no problems save the ones listed above. boost leak is fixed and holding this time. There's a bit of a rattle inside the dash, and I'm guessing it might just be the glove box frame isn't secured fully. I hope it's no deeper than that, cause I don't wanna rip it all apart again








I think I'm headed out to the warehouse momentarily to get my wipers hooked up...it's s'posed to rain tomorrow, and I'd like to try the intermittents.
Oh, and the cruise control is SUCH a nice thing. MAN I love the little amenities.


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*

looks like it's gonna be manual windows for now, kids. One of my hybrid regs failed. The clips are still good, but the cable is shot. Gonna need to re-think the construction, but I still think I can make this work. Ah well...problems are to be expected.
On a brighter note...WHOOOOOSSSSHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!
I don't know if it's the CAI or what, but DAMN that intake of air when the turbo kicks in (and the noise when the DV kicks in) is really addictive. I'm pretty sure I'm holding full boost right now, so I don't think the noise is coming from a leak. I was driving with the window open after the reg went, and the noise of the intake as I pulled up my street was almost obnoxious...but it made me smile


----------



## evolveVW (Nov 11, 2000)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*

I dont know where to get t-bolts quick.. mine are all Home Depot hose clamps that hold as long as the dont move. Or else even at 5psi my back pipe pops out all the time because of oil.


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (lukedwag)*

got the mk4 wiper motor installed. Not sure I understand why "fast" is one click before "slow," but it's all good. Maybe they expect you to push the stalk all the way up when you want just slow constant wipers.
Anyway, the mk4 motor bolts up to the mk3 wiper structure just fine, but it won't install into the car properly in either of the three positions you can rotate it to. So I had to re-drill the three mounting holes about 5mm to the side, clockwise, equidistant from the center. I got really lucky that my drill holes were nearly perfect. If I had it to do over again, I'd wish for a drill press so I didn't have to eyeball it and gamble on the fudge-factor.
Wipers are working, plenum chamber is closed. Still haven't hooked up the windscreen washer tubes and heaters because I can't find my damn heated washer nozzle harness. Not happy about that. I need to permanently mount the washer fluid reservoir anyway, so maybe that's a little project for this weekend ersumthin. Or I might install the mk4 heated washer nozzles into the plenum cover and plan on shaving the mk3 ones from the hood. I wasn't too keen on adding more body work, but oh well. It might be easier in the long run, and I'll just have two sets of nozzles for the winter


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*

you know, if that boost gauge isn't there when I get home I'm not gonna be happy. I've been waiting more'n a week. I need to monitor stuff y'know!!!








Ah well, if it ain't there, I'll just put the energy into installing my speakers. And maybe the APR


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*

ok, the boost gauge came in. I can't wait to see it, cause I got the color-matching Omori gauge. Big thanks to REVGTI for getting it to me...I was surprised he had them in stock, AWE is out till December.
Hopefully I can get it installed tonight, and put in the new ECU. I seriously doubt my pipes are gonna stay together under load, though. Need them clamps.


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*









Looks real pretty, but it ain't working. I tapped into a vacuum line up near the fuel pressure regulator, but apparently I tapped into the wrong one. I can't imagine how








I guess I'll need to tap directly into the FPR-to-manifold line. Didn't want to do that, but I guess if there's no harm in it...


_Modified by punkassjim at 2:22 PM 10-29-2004_


----------



## George (Jul 3, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*

where do you have it mounted? that pic looks spliced


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (Mightymouse)*

right now it's just sitting on top of the column shroud. column pod should come in soon, but haven't even ordered it yet. I want 3 gauges for the dash, but I'm starting to put a choke-hold on my wallet. My mind says "ENOUGH ALREADY! JESUS!"
EDIT: spliced as in photoshopped? nope, it's sitting right there under the cluster. I'll take a daytime pic today. I never thought the pics of the product looked real, but then I took my own pic and it doesn't look real either. I assure you it's there, and not working










_Modified by punkassjim at 8:38 AM 11-12-2003_


----------



## evolveVW (Nov 11, 2000)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*

Jim.. tap the FPR line.. thats what I did


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

Congrats Jim, looking very nice. I have to say find it very interesting that you are doing soo much to go OEM, even talk of GL tails, yet youve got that HUGE front mount sticking out! I like it!







Any shots of the interior?
I look forward to checking out your beast next time we have a GTG.


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (vwtuning)*

definitely...i'll bring it up whenever the next meet-up happens.
I got the gauge working before work this AM. Bit the bullet and tapped the FPR line, and it works just fine. Not sure why that other vacuum line wasn't doing anything.
The good news is the gauge works. The bad news is that NO pressure is being held by the system. The gauge registers about 20 inHg of vacuum at idle, and when I get on the throttle, it goes up to just about even pressure, maaaybe about 1 psi. So I'm thinking big-ass boost leak, like open pipe again . I just got all my t-bolt clamps today, so tonight or tomorrow I'll be cranking it all down for good, and testing again. Man I hope that IC core is in fine shape. If that's a weak link, I want my damn money back.
Anyway, here's the to-do list for tonight:
-- wire up rear speakers and tweeters
-- install rear panels
-- install rear seats (the bottom leathers are done, but the seatbacks will stay rainbow for now, LOL)
-- maybe wire up the front speakers (without a place to install the tweeter, I might need to put those off and just use the rears)
-- jack up the car and remove the rear brake rotors so I can solve the ABS/ASR problems (it's getting annoying to disable ASR every time I turn on the car, and hear the beeping from the ABS system when I hit 12mph)
If I can make that all happen in short order, great. If not, I might put some off till tomorrow. I seem to remember the rear brakes going faster than expected last time, though.
I really need to fix the broken hose on my EVAP canister and re-install it, so I can regain pressure in that system and clear that DTC.


----------



## VRC-YA (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: (vwtuning)*

What axles did you use?


----------



## VRC-YA (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: (VRC-YA)*

Oh forget it...I see which ones.


----------



## evolveVW (Nov 11, 2000)

*Re: (VRC-YA)*

Sounds like a big boost leak Jim. Its prolly just the pipe again.


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (evolveVW)*

yerp. different pipe this time. I took the bumper off and found it. Installed t-bolt clamps on most of the hard-to-reach places, and almost all of the easy to reach places, so I think the boost is here to stay. LOVING IT!
shot a video of the boost gauge during some nice roll-on acceleration, but I can't find the cable...I'll post it later.


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (punkassjim)*

ok, so I ordered a 3-gauge panel from 42nd Draft Designs last night, and now I can't connect to their website. I always find it worrisome when something like that happens.
Anyway, I got the rear seats, rear speakers and t-bolt clamps installed last night, so tonight it's gonna be brake work, if it doesn't get TOO cold. It might, though.


----------



## JettaDriverFound (May 27, 2003)

*Re: (punkassjim)*

Congrats again..... gives me inspiration to press on w/ my swap. I've been experiencing second thoughts on all of this. I'm just a little discouraged at my lack of progress, I've been able to spend about 4 hours a week, if that on it and there isn't alot of progress that happens in 4 hours. I'm just looking forward to the pleasure of "WHOOOOOSSSSHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!" as you say....







.. Car looks great

_Modified by JettaDriverFound at 2:21 AM 11-14-2003_


_Modified by JettaDriverFound at 2:22 AM 11-14-2003_


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (JettaDriverFound)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaDriverFound* »_Congrats again..... gives me inspiration to press on w/ my swap. I've been experiencing second thoughts on all of this. I'm just a little discouraged at my lack of progress, I've been able to spend about 4 hours a week, if that on it and there isn't alot of progress that happens in 4 hours. I'm just looking forward to the pleasure of "WHOOOOOSSSSHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!" as you say....







.. Car looks great

Keep on truckin' no matter how slow. You saw how my project lagged for, jeez, about 3 months







I know how it feels, it all gets a bit overwhelming and time is hard to come by, but if you make a concerted effort to forget the mess and focus on your smallest goal, you'll be done with 15 before you know it. Keep pluggin, man, I seriously can't wait to see what'll happen next. If you need anything, lemme know.
Fixed my rear ABS rotors last night, and the entire ABS/ASR system works like a charm now. I'm SO happy about that, cause my ABS system was disabled for the last 2 years, and I thought it was a bad sensor. Doesn't matter what it was now, cause all components are replaced








Cruise control works








wipers work, but I still need to install those washer nozzles into the plenum covers.
installed one of these onto the CD-changer cable in the trunk, and I LOVE IT! Now I can just hit the CD button on the factory radio and listen to the iPod without having to install an RF-modulator and have it sound like crap. This sounds MUCH better since it's a direct line. Buy from this guy if you have a stock head unit. It's a good product from a good seller.


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (punkassjim)*

Two things bothering me, and Luke, you might want in on this: 
1) so I installed the mk4 fuel pump and sender, and that should get rid of the improper reporting of fuel level, right? Wrong. My gas gauge is doing pretty much exactly what yours is doing, and I'm baffled. That low-fuel icon and beep are annoying, but rather than disable it with the VAG-Com, I'd like to solve the problem.
I got to thinking yesterday that either the sender is sitting higher in the tank than it did in the mk4, or maybe it just needs to be re-calibrated ersumthin. Maybe, by trial and error, I could just bend the arm on the sender float so that it floats to the right positions.
2) the speedometer thing. The mk4's speedometer overestimates your speed by 10%, or so I've heard from people on the VAG-Com user group. So if you think you're going 33mph in a Jetta IV, then you're actually going 30mph. However, the cluster is reporting a 10% lower number to the odometer so that it can record accurate mileage.
In my car, though, the final drive ratio is intended for mk4 tires, which have a larger rolling radius. Logic would dictate that I need to calibrate my speedometer, or a) I won't know how fast I'm going, and b) my odometer will register 10% more miles than actual, starting with this past sunday








So I need to find a way to correct the speedo/odo, and ditto for the gas gauge.
From the VAG-Com users' group on Yahoo:

_Quote »_*Message: 3 
Date: Fri, 14 Nov 2003 00:18:22 -0000 
From: "fabiavrs" <[email protected]> 
Subject: Re: calibrating speedometer after cluster mod? *

Try Adaptation Channel 03 in 17 Instrument Cluster. Only some old 17 
Instrument Cluster work (up 1999?). On Channel 30 adapt float. 

--- In [email protected], "Tak" <[email protected]> wrote: 
> <There is some adaptation channel in Device 17 Instrument Cluster 
that is used to adjust fuel indicator needle...> 
> 
> Hi Alexey, 
> 
> I have a 1999 VW Passat V6 2.8L. 
> 
> If possible, could you provide details as to how the fuel indicator needle 
> can be adjusted via Device 17 Instrument Cluster please? 

*Message: 4 
Date: Fri, 14 Nov 2003 00:25:36 -0000 
From: "fabiavrs" <[email protected]> 
Subject: Re: calibrating speedometer after cluster mod? *

Calibrating speedometer? See Measuring block 201 (Address 17) - 
calibrating constant is here







But VAG/COM not modify this, or not? 

Really not sure what results (if any) this will yield, but I thought it'd be good to note.
BTW, my gauge panel shipped today, as did my ColumnPod...can't wait to install them.


















_Modified by punkassjim at 1:45 AM 4-27-2004_


----------



## MrDave (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: (punkassjim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punkassjim* »_
2) the speedometer thing. 


Here's one for you, Jim:
In my A1 TDI I'm running the 2002 A4 speedo, an A3 VSS, combined with an uber-rare 3.42 final in an 020 gearbox, and my odometer is accurate to a few meters on 100kms. (the speedo is still off the factory 3kph)
http://www.dakotadigital.com/D...SGI-5 
Change your tire size, flip a few dip switches, and the speedo is accurate again. It's a magic little black box, and reasonably priced.

And forget the gauge pod and extra gauges.
Go with the large screen MFA cluster and get one of these:
http://www.techreactions.com/efu.htm 

-Dave


_Modified by MrDave at 8:57 PM 11-14-2003_


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (MrDave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MrDave* »_Here's one for you, Jim:
http://www.dakotadigital.com/D...SGI-5 

"Not for use with Antilock Braking Systems"

_Quote »_
And forget the gauge pod and extra gauges.
Go with the large screen MFA cluster and get one of these:
http://www.techreactions.com/efu.htm 

Not a bad idea, but rather less cost-effective than my setup. I really like how stock it is, but it's kinda expensive, and I already have the gauges on the way. I like 'em. Thanks, though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MrDave (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: (punkassjim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punkassjim* »_
"Not for use with Antilock Braking Systems"


Oops, missed that. 
But my question is, does the VSS signal feed into the ABS computer?
If not, then I wouldn't see a problem using it.
I know the engine computer gets VSS off the cluster by a dedicated wire, 
so I'd assume that the VSS signal isn't sent to the ABS computer via the CAN-BUS.
What's the worst that can happen? The ABS suddenly slams on the brakes
while you're trying to break 130MPH?
On a side note, can one VAG-com the ABS and see individual wheel speeds?
-Dave


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (MrDave)*

I always went on the assumption that the ABS system worked on continuity of impulse from the wheel sensors. Although I'm not surprised that it's tied to the speedo system/CAN Bus.
I was wondering when/where I'm gonna find the right kind of steel with which to make the brackets for my seats, and today I found it: I'm just gonna cut out portions of my removed rebar chunk, and drill holes in that. Seems like just about the sturdiest metal I have on hand. Hopefully I can do that soon, cause I wanna get my butt in those Recaros PRONTO. Still gotta finish up the rear seats, though.
Things to try and get done:
--replace lower radiator hose
--install stainless connector onto exhaust, replacing ghetto silicone connector








--fix and install EVAP canister and wheel liner
--modify mk4 e-brake handle to work
--install rear console, and maybe armrest if possible
--route amp and iPod wiring and install kick panels
--modify pedal fascia and mount hood release lever
--wire mirror control into mk3 mirrors
more plans to come, haven't got my notepad with me.


_Modified by punkassjim at 11:59 AM 11-21-2003_


----------



## mj6234 (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: (punkassjim)*

Jim, you get an A. People that are not mechanically retarded (I am







) constantly amaze me with that they can do. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6GTI'00' (Oct 31, 2001)

*Re: (punkassjim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punkassjim* »_... so I installed the mk4 fuel pump and sender, and that should get rid of the improper reporting of fuel level, right? Wrong. My gas gauge is doing pretty much exactly what yours is doing, and I'm baffled. That low-fuel icon and beep are annoying, but rather than disable it with the VAG-Com, I'd like to solve the problem.
I got to thinking yesterday that either the sender is sitting higher in the tank than it did in the mk4, or maybe it just needs to be re-calibrated ersumthin. Maybe, by trial and error, I could just bend the arm on the sender float so that it floats to the right positions.... 

Jim, I looked at the mkIV sender for a long time trying to figure out why the resistance change isn't linear with the wiper movement. It must designed to make the guage move linearly with fuel consumption compensating for the arc of the float movement and the shape of the tank. Did that make any sense? I don't think it's too critical as long as the full and empty are in the right place.
I bolted the mkIV sender onto the mkII in-tank pump. The guage has some funky movements as the gas level goes down. It doesn't show full, moves fast from 3/4 to 1/4, then slooow to empty. It reads empty with the low level light on with about 3 gallons still in the tank.








As an aside, a tech told me that if the low level light is on the ECU uses a different program that is more fuel efficient (less power). Has anyone else heard of that? With the mkII sender the mkIV guage reads backwards and the low level light was on when it was full.


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (VR6GTI'00')*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6GTI'00'* »_ I don't think it's too critical as long as the full and empty are in the right place.

I agree. What sucks is that my full and empty both are right around the gauge's redline, right near the bottom









_Quote, originally posted by *VR6GTI'00'* »_I bolted the mkIV sender onto the mkII in-tank pump. The guage has some funky movements as the gas level goes down. It doesn't show full, moves fast from 3/4 to 1/4, then slooow to empty. It reads empty with the low level light on with about 3 gallons still in the tank.









Yeah, that seems a lot more desirable than what I've got. I'm using the mk4 sender and pump, since I figured a pump was a pump. Honestly, I think I just need to open it up again and make sure the arm's sweep path isn't impeded. I never could find the arrow on the tank with which to line up the arrow on the sender.

_Quote, originally posted by *VR6GTI'00'* »_As an aside, a tech told me that if the low level light is on the ECU uses a different program that is more fuel efficient (less power). Has anyone else heard of that? With the mkII sender the mkIV guage reads backwards and the low level light was on when it was full. 

That's actually kinda cool. I sorta wish I wasn't in that mode for half of the tank, though








I really have to solve this, but there are other, more pressing issues to attend to first. The info is more than welcome though...I'll just need to revisit it later and read the notes http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (punkassjim)*

Really need to hook up my cooling fans. Water temp has been popping a little above 190 once or twice, but I've been able to regulate temp by coasting at high speeds. Need the fans. Problem is, I don't have the harness plug, and the mk4 fans didn't mount properly in the mk3 shroud. I'll see if I can try that again tonight. I'd so some DIY wiring on them, but with no original harness, I'm afraid of messing something up. Plus the mk3's 2nd fan is belt-driven, and the mk4's 2nd fan is powered.
Anyway, my triple gauge panel came in today, and I installed the ColumnPod yesterday. The double-stick tape I have isn't strong enough, so I gotta go get some better stuff. Triple gauge panel might be installed tonight, depending how involved the install procedure is for oil pres/temp and the remote sending unit. I wanna get some pics with the cleaned up and semi-finished interior. Recaros to be installed soon








I finally took the time to upload my last images to imagestation today, so I'll be re-linking all my images as soon as I get time...maybe tonight.
I'm most likely not gonna post as often now that it's on the road, but feel free to ask any questions. I check my email more often than anyone should


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (punkassjim)*

finally an answer to the question: "can a leaf scream?"








Anyway, I got my gauges installed, mostly. I still have to finish the wiring for the 3-gauge panel, but the wiring is installed and routed...I just need to figure out where to tap the power, and need to install the pressure and temp sensors when the car is cold.

































The lighting in the VDO gauges is very dim, but it looks a lot better in person. I'd rather it be dim and visible than bright and obnoxious.


_Modified by punkassjim at 2:25 PM 10-29-2004_


----------



## George (Jul 3, 2001)

*Re: (punkassjim)*

so much red, it looks like an airplane cockpit.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (Mightymouse)*

yeah, I'm loving it. I had a habit of leaving my instrument lighting up, bright, but the green always messed with my night vision.
And the moment I opened the door on slowNgreen's car and flipped on the parking lights, I was hooked on red. And he has mk3.5 cabby switches, so it's still not the same as this, but cool just the same. Then I hopped in Luke's car, and that sealed the deal


----------



## JettaDriverFound (May 27, 2003)

*Re: (punkassjim)*

Jim, The dash looks excellent. What was involved in the swap of the dash? Did you swap in the MK4 heater box, how much of the MK4 parts underneath the dash were necessary to make it fit right? Did you need to deal w/ any original dash mounts welded to the original MK4 support bar? I'm planning to swap the dash as well and would love to hear any advise you have since you've been through this. Car looks excellent.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

Jim,
good seeing you again today. Car looks very good. That little cruise we took through the twisties was a good time, cant believe my pads started smoking like that. Keep up the good work man, cant wait to see her as you get the odds and ends taken care of. Im excited to see what ya come up with ya crafty bastid!








EDIT: Did I see ya taking pics today? Please post em up on fastdubs if ya did http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Thanks.


_Modified by vwtuning at 11:58 PM 11-22-2003_


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (vwtuning)*

ditto man...I wouldn't worry about your pads, I had that happen a lot when I had 10.1's on the front. Didn't matter what pads I used, I always outdrove them. Honestly, slotted and drilled rotors would probably solve your brake fade (and smoking







) problem just as effectively as larger rotors would. Anyway, the Type T's are lookin good on the Wolfsburg, I definitely dig'em...and MAN that Neuspeed charger pulls pretty hard. Vinnie was asking why I wasn't pulling on him when we were on rte 20, and I was like "uh, dude, I was still in 5th gear, trying to snap a picture







" And STILL he was barely pulling on me





















Love that 10psi, baby








Anyway, JDF, the dash wasn't too bad going into a mk3...I'd be impressed if you get it in the mk2 without problems. I used the heater box (bolted right in, perfectly, and it will for you too), along with everything else mk4 from the firewall to the steering wheel. There is only one bolt holding the frame to the A-pillar on each sire, and one bolt on either side of the exhaust tunnel, securing it to the stock dash mounting points. To be honest, it might go into the mk2 easier than the mk3. Don't quote me on that, but I have a bunch of extra space between the dash edge and the a-pillar cover. Like an inch or more. That means you might not need to trim the dash as much as you would, say, a mk3 dash going in there.
It's amazing how a guy can have his car start out looking good in the afternoon, and then have it torn apart the same evening...just for a simple task:
















I had to modify the fan shroud to accept one of the mk4 cooling fans. I did all that work the other night, only to find the next day that the fan's motor burnt out because I did a piss-poor job of keeping the fan obstruction-free





















Now I have no idea what to aside from get a new mk3 fan shroud and start over again








In case anyone wanted a detail of my intercooler plumbing routes:
















I also wanted to install my oil pressure and temp senders while I had it all open, but the plug at the top of the oil filter housing started to strip when I went to remove it, so I'm not sure what to do now








Better news: here's a few pics of that mini-GTG yesterday. Between Pete's Wolfsburg, Vinnie's RS and my mk3.75, we had a nice little Forced Induction VW re-enactment of The Italian Job through the twisty bits of Onondaga County







It was great, except for one of the high speed turns where I almost lost my footing...still getting myself used to the new brake system, sway bar and, well...POWER!








and I saw this behind me in traffic today. It ain't every day you see a BMW Isetta just toolin around town.










_Modified by punkassjim at 2:28 PM 10-29-2004_


----------



## evolveVW (Nov 11, 2000)

*Re: (punkassjim)*

Yeah that was fun yesterday.. I think I have finally conquered my fear of that stretch of road...I crashed my car there 4 years ago. And Jim... next summer itll be me in 5th gear







For 5psi it doesnt do that bad. Its lookin good Jim.. mad props for the detail put into it. Pete like Jim said at very least get some rotors that distribute heat better. My cross drilleds were dead cold yesterday. Fun time guys prolly the last cruise of the season.


_Modified by evolveVW at 6:10 PM 11-23-2003_


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

That sucks about the fan Jim, remember a project aint a project without speedbumps, just ask Vin!!








Thanks for the recomendations on the rotors guys, if I still had my slotted rotors on the car it might not have happened. Too bad they got effed when my sliders seized. Oh well, next year I'll be looking for a G60 setup with 11" rotors


----------



## Scrubby (May 13, 2002)

*Re: (vwtuning)*

What rims are those on the white GtI? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: (Scrubby)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scrubby* »_What rims are those on the white GtI? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I'll take that as a compliment. Its actually a wolfsburg Edition, not a Gti (notice rear doors). The rims are 17x7.5 Borbet Type T's, silver with a polished lip. Heres a better pic of the rims (Sorry to invade your thread Jim








Well not much better cause it was raining but better view of the rims


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (vwtuning)*

"NO DUMPING" but if you look really close, you can can see pete off squatting in the brush.







kickass pic, pete


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (punkassjim)*

worked on some clean-up tonight in the trunk. When I did the wiring for the taillights, it was clear that the Jetta harness was way too long, but it wasn't clear that I could just cut it down to size. There are a lot of interdependent solder-connections in the rear of the harness, so I needed to find some time to unwrap the harness, strip out stuff I don't need, and splice it all properly. Up to this point, I have all the appropriate lights working, but I haven't got a working trunk latch warning, contact switch (alarm), rear wiper, remote hatch release, etc...
So I unwrapped the harness and began the work. If I can, I'll finish it on lunch tomorrow. One way or another, every stopping point I get to either needs to be in the daytime, or with all components working
























As you see, I kept the wiring scheme pretty much the same as the old mk3 setup, so the slave wiring to the passenger side tail (and cyclops) are all nicely buttoned up. The stuff on the driver's side doesn't look too bad, but I have to trim down the slack. The tricky part is that I need to wire it for my _future_ needs. So like, I need to route the wiring/plug up into the hatch for the key-in-emblem lock cylinder, and for the lock mech itself.
And of course, after effing with this for a while tonight, I have activated another idiot light: hatch-ajar. Lovely. At least it's concealed by the boost gauge








EDIT: oh, and I finally removed the last piece of vacuum tubing from the car: the one to the hatch. Also good to note is the fact that the mk3 remote hatch release solenoid will work just fine, no need to use the mk4 one. It pulls instead of pushes anyway. I've got the wiring hooked up now, I'll see if the switch works










_Modified by punkassjim at 2:32 PM 10-29-2004_


----------



## George (Jul 3, 2001)

*Re: (punkassjim)*

the mk4 does not use vacuum?
_Quote, originally posted by *punkassjim* »_ oh, and I finally removed the last piece of vacuum tubing from the car


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (Mightymouse)*

heh, well it does in the motor...but the locking system uses completely electronic solenoids for all doors and the hatch. Luckily, the popper is a solenoid already in the mk3. The only vacuum part in the hatch was the leave-unlocked, push-button-open mechanism. No more push-button once I'm done with the hatch-in-emblem.


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (punkassjim)*

ok, ummm....MY TRUNK RELEASE BUTTON WORKS!!!!!
I didn't even think of it when I was doing the wiring. I didn't think of it when I hooked up the trunk remote release in the driver door an hour ago. But I went out to get my toolkit outta the car so I could mess with the cabby mirrors, and was annoyed that I had to open the driver's door to pop the trunk and I was like "wait a minute...."
IT POPPED!!! One friggin wire was all it took. Lord, if only the doorlocks were that easy


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (punkassjim)*

I think when I'm done with this part, I'm gonna try installing the LED-based high mount brake light from the Jetta into the hatch spoiler. I wonder how that'll work. If not easy, I'm sure I'll scrap it.


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (punkassjim)*

plugged the Jetta emblem/lock into the harness tonight just to close the circuit. Lo and behold, I put the key in, turn it and the hatch opens







And no, it had no linkage connected. I'm guessing that it's a redundant system in the mk4. The linkage is there just in case, but the solenoid is hooked to the key as well. That's friggin awesome, because that probably means if the linkage is gonna be a beatch to route to the emblem, I can do without it entirely








So Imma see if I can't get the HUGE mk4 emblem off this assembly tonight, and maybe buy a spare hatch emblem at the dealer sometime soon.
OK, so suspension...I'm having a dilemma. I think that next year it's gonna be time to replace/upgrade my suspension. I'm an absolutely HUGE proponent of the Shine Real Street suspension, but I've been totally won over by the lower stance I've got now. I'd really like to get the Shine kit because it's SO damn cost-effective. Theoretically perfect handling, lifetime warrantees, PLUS that AWESOME rear sway bar comes with it. I know I'd kill a few drill bits getting it installed, but I think it's SO worth it. Anyway, I just really don't want to be riding that high. I'm kicking myself for feeling that way, but I'm stuck lowered.
The other option I'm entertaining is KW INOX Variant I coilovers. I gotta find out how much I can raise 'em for winter months, though. Been a while since I've looked into them.
Opinions welcome.


----------



## bengone1 (Jun 17, 2003)

*Re: (punkassjim)*

Jim have you mounted your coolant resivior yet? if not i got a slick way to do it that uses the mkIII bottle and the factory hose to the motor. using the two studs on the passenger front strut tower. take some 2"x2" L-beam about 6" and one 2". take the 2" piece corner away from you flat part up it attachs to the bottom bolt. take the 6" piece it attaches to the top bolt flat part down, line it up on top all the way to the passenger side of the 2"er notch the 6 to the curve of the bottle and drill holes. bolt the two pieces together and drill the two holes for the strut bolts. you can also flip it and have the 2" piece up and the 6" down all depends on what you like.....if you want my old one i'm making a new one with thinner aluminum. the one i have now it 1/8th thick aluminum. this style would probably work for the guy doing the mk2 swap also. i think i had to cut an inch off the mkIV factory hose.


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (bengone1)*

I was gonna do something similar, using the upper dash brace from the mk4, since I didn't use it. It seems to be similar dimensions to what you describe. I'd like to see a picture of your version, though. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bengone1 (Jun 17, 2003)

*Re: (punkassjim)*

wish i had a camera. are you going to come down for the cooling fan and the rear wiper wiring and switch? you could take some pics of my car and post them.


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (bengone1)*

yeah, I'm trying to look ahead for some time to come down. I also have to study the wiring diagram again...I've forgotten what I need


----------



## evolveVW (Nov 11, 2000)

*Re: (punkassjim)*

Jim.. the Variant Ones wont let you down.. I can also probably get you Weitecs for cheap and they are pretty good as well. As for highest height....close to stock height. The other thing I recommend is getting the damping adjust of whatever coilover... I regret not doing so as I feel my car is a little soft


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (punkassjim)*

Amazing how this...








...and this...








...are the same car. The 2nd picture isn't very flattering, but it actually kinda looks cool with the black steelies all cleaned up. I'm debating on getting a set of OEM wheel covers, but I don't think it's necessary. It'd look better, though, with the black steelies if I had a black car. So in case you were wondering, the 15" mk4 steelies fit just fine over 11.3" brakes on a mk3. But I'm not sure if that 'cause of the spacers...
Anyway, looks like the intercooler was sorta doing its job in an odd way today, don'ya'think?










_Modified by punkassjim at 2:35 PM 10-29-2004_


----------



## George (Jul 3, 2001)

*Re: (punkassjim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punkassjim* »_Anyway, looks like the intercooler was sorta doing its job in an odd way today, don'ya'think?









_Modified by punkassjim at 6:02 PM 11-29-2003_
 haha, never even thought of that as a down side to having an IC.


----------



## Cabrio1.8T (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: (punkassjim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punkassjim* »_
In case anyone wanted a detail of my intercooler plumbing routes:


















Thanks Jim!!! Off to the Large truck depot for some radiator hose.


----------



## Cabrio craze (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*

Hey jim were did you get that grill with the lights in it from Ive been looking all over for that mod..


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (Cabrio craze)*

it's made by Votex. Good luck finding one. They're not available new anymore. Only way to get them is 2nd hand, or from old stock. It wasn't a terribly popular grille, nor was the Hella one. I like it, though.


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*

I finally got my washer nozzles connected, more out of necessity than anything else.
I wanted to install the mk4 nozzles into the plenum covers, but that ended up not being a good idea because of all the rain and snow around here...the passenger side plenum cover is baffled so that any water that slips past the first baffle will be rerouted by the second baffle. Extra weather (and carwash) protection for the ECU. I wasn't about to cut a hole in both baffles just to mount the washer nozzles. Too bad, cause the only sheetmetal shaving I was considering was the nozzle holes.
I couldn't just plug the mk4 washer tubing into the mk3 nozzles because they were both male connections, and I had no hose on hand. I ended up taking the hose connector off the mk4 nozzles, and they were too wide to fit the male connection on the little mk3 nozzles...so tonight I wrapped about 6 layers of electrical tape around the mk3 nozzle connectors, and they fit up nice and snug.
It doesn't look too great under the hood, since the hose guides in the hood are meant for a hose coming from the driver's side, not the passenger side...but I'll fix that when the time comes. The important thing is that I was NOT going to remain alive if I had to go through a CNY winter without blue stuff.


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*

lotsa snow and ice... I gotta get the heating elements in the washer nozzles hooked up. That should be fun








I'm updating the images for the first few pages, so don't be surprised if this thread gets bumped for apparently no reason for the next few days or so.


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*

new addition to the mod list:











_Modified by punkassjim at 2:36 PM 10-29-2004_


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*

workin' on dying some small things black today, like the leather cover for my center armrest. Here's hoping it works out ok. I still don't think I know of a reliable way to dye smooth plastic black. And that really sucks.
I'm also doing some more work on the door panels, namely trying to trim the mk4 panel. I keep having to put it off, though.
The one thing that's always bothered me about the mk4 interior is that the passenger's door panel has that swooping-upward grab-handle, while the driver's door panel just has a straight armrest, no grab-handle except the one flat on the bottom. The mk3 interior has the grab-handles on both doors. I'm gonna see if I can emulate that by sourcing a passenger's door panel from a UK-version RHD vehicle (GTI) and using it on my driver's door. I've posted in the UK regional forum so that people might help me source one, but if anyone here knows where to get a part such as this for relatively cheap...keep your eyes peeled for phone numbers, web sites or email addresses for me...I'd appreciate it


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*

my first successfully dyed piece: the armrest cover.
I bought the gray armrest cover at Pierce a few weeks back, but hadn't even installed the armrest in the car yet. Well, I installed it, and it didn't have a latch, so that was annoying. That one's top was cloth. The gray one was leather, to match the new seats, and it had a latch. And uh...now it's black. I'm dying beige pieces off of the seats tonight, hopefully the plastic is porous enough to take the dye. We'll see...










_Modified by punkassjim at 2:37 PM 10-29-2004_


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (punkassjim)*

chris86vw's cluster is pretty damn cool:
















































I wanna do this.
EDIT: too bad my ColumnPod would obscure it










_Modified by punkassjim at 8:43 PM 8-2-2004_


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (punkassjim)*

I installed the leather armrest in the car tonight, and I'm exactly 3% more comfortable. I can only imagine what those leather Recaros will do to me when I finally get 'em in.
Seriously though, it's such a little thing, but that little leather piece made me grin from the little extra comfort.


----------



## Vr6Fidelity (Oct 4, 2001)

*Re: (punkassjim)*

wow i just found this thread. Im weeping. Jim you are the messiah of hybrid, my hat is off to you. Im from up here in albany, love to see your car in person someday. Shoot me an im if your gonna have any GTG's. Alright im off to throttle my GLX.


----------



## maxam (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (Vr6Fidelity)*

bump congrats dude http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*

Well, since I had all but given up hope on the APR chip I bought, and I had no luck contacting the d0uchebag who sold it to me, I bit the bullet and went to visit the nearest APR distributor, in Salisbury Center, NY.
So I bought this ECU, right? Bought it from a guy on the vortex with 6 posts to his name. Stupid, I know, but I got the impression the guy was legit. Anyway, I paid him $400 for an ECU with 93 octane APR chip. I received it while the car was still being built, so it sat on a shelf for 3 months. Finally, a few weeks after the car was on the road again (thanks Willie), I introduced the chipped ECU to my car's immobilizer. Worked fine. The only snag was, the car ran like crap at anything over 2k RPM. Very, VERY upsetting, as it looks like I got a faulty product for $400.
Anyway, I haven't had much luck in communicating with the dude who sold it to me, so it sat in a box for a while. So then I see that APR is having this awesome x-mas sale, and I start to thinking....maybe I can just start all over, accept the $400 loss, and pay to chip my now-stock ECU. That means I go in, ask them to fix me up with Stock and 93, and I'd get a LOADED ECU. Totally a good deal.
Well, then I get to thinking, that's an assload of money, since I've already paid $400 and I'm not likely to ever get it back, so I pack the faulty ECU in the car when I head up to the dealer (a 2.5+ hour drive, done in 2 hours in tremendous holiday traffic...I saw my speedo hit 130 at one point).
They pop open the ECU and connect it to the EMCS programmer. They "read" the chip to see what it's got, who programmed it, and whether it's ok. It's NOT 93 octane, but it's 91. It was programmed by Hartmann, which I think is in LA.
So we disconnect it, put it back together, bring it down and install it in my car, so the guys can experience the horrible symptoms and maybe tell me if something's not up to snuff with my DV ersumthin. We hook it up, and I "introduce" it to the immo-II again.
We drive down the road. I spike at 16psi, and I settle at 13, nice and smooth. No problems at all. WOW. I'm not really sure what fixed it, but maybe just connecting it to EMCS set something straight.
Anyway, I really don't care for the 91 octane program, since it's not too much stronger than stock (i.e. waste of money)...so I'm having them replace it with the 93 program, and since APR has that special going on, I'll get some other goodies included too. If it's not too expensive, I'm gonna have them load it up with Stock, 91, 93 and 100, plus TBA and FCA. That means I'd pay for perhaps one program and one feature...ersumthin like that.
I'm pretty happy. It was nice not only to see it spike at 16psi, but to know that my pipes and joints can easily take it without blowing apart. Let's see if I can pump a steady 19 with a boostvalve and an N75-J


----------



## evolveVW (Nov 11, 2000)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*

I saw 18psi with my boostvalve and had the boost- fuel cut set at 19psi.. So I think it can go higher than that


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (evolveVW)*

well, yeah, there are some people pushing 30, although they are the type to blow motors


----------



## JettaDriverFound (May 27, 2003)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punkassjim* »_ It was nice not only to see it spike at 16psi, but to know that my pipes and joints can easily take it without blowing apart. Let's see if I can pump a steady 19 with a boostvalve and an N75-J









Jim, did you swap out your clutch when you did your swap.. I don't remember reading that you did. From what I've read the stock clutch won't last long after you chip it...







.. I don't really have the cash flow to swap the stock one during my swap out so I was going to try to live with the stock ECU configuration.


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (JettaDriverFound)*

you mean the stock mk4 1.8T clutch will wear out quicker when chipped? I'd be surprised if that's the case, and I'd definitely be surprised if it's the case with ME. I'm usually pretty ginger with the clutch, as my dad taught me to be. I've never had a clutch fail on me (only cables), and I think the chip is mostly gonna be helping me with roll-on acceleration, as I don't do too many chirp- or squeal-shifts. DEFINITELY no burnouts








On the other hand, you may be right...if that's the case, then I'll try to be prepared when it goes.
I wasn't willing to upgrade the clutch because when you do something like that, you tend to also place more stress directly to the trans, diff and shafts. If I ever upgrade my clutch, I'll also be doing a Quaife, bolt kit and maybe some other tranny work. Pretty sure my shafts will be ok. For now, all these parts are meant to work together in the way they do from the factory. No bone-jarring launches for me


----------



## tditone (Dec 25, 2003)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*

Happy Holidays, Jim.








Just catching up on your swap saga and thought I'd send out some season's greetings from beautiful Orange County. Catch ya later.
-Tone


----------



## 98a4 (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punkassjim* »_you mean the stock mk4 1.8T clutch will wear out quicker when chipped? I'd be surprised if that's the case, and I'd definitely be surprised if it's the case with ME. I'm usually pretty ginger with the clutch, as my dad taught me to be. I've never had a clutch fail on me (only cables), and I think the chip is mostly gonna be helping me with roll-on acceleration, as I don't do too many chirp- or squeal-shifts. DEFINITELY no burnouts








On the other hand, you may be right...if that's the case, then I'll try to be prepared when it goes.










From experiance chhipping it willl blow a clutch sooner than normal. Your placing 80+ extra tq on the clutch and it will slip on you when driven hard. I took a downshift into 2nd not going fast at all, I featherd the clutch out, it slipped when I hit the gas and hit the rev limiter, 7100rpm. I have heard many cases of chips prematurely blowing clutches.
What did the total expences come out to, if u dont mind me asking?


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (98a4)*

*NEED:*
+$2800: price of my donor 
+$250: price of an airbag to fill the 3-spoke 
-$900: sold the interior out of it 
-$500: sold the motor out of my GTI 
-$200: sold the cabby dash from my GTI 
-$66: sold the old euro switch 
-$115: sold the mk3 keyless entry box 
-$45: sold the DE e-brake boot I had lying around 
-$60: sold the cabby e-brake handle I had in the GTI 
*subtotal, net cost of donor (with sell-offs): $1164*
-------------------------------------------------------------------
+$350: Pirelli P7000 Supersport 205/45WR-16's 
+$270: slotted rotors, SS brake lines, banjo bolts, washers, fog wiring kit
+$89: replacement low beam lamp 
+$150: replacement 1.8T axles
+$20: tires mounted & balanced
+$40: rear rotor races
+$40: custom AC lines
+$300: axle modification
+$103: brake pads
+$60: 5mm spacers & bolts
+$110: EVO intake
+$40: new stock low beam bulbs
*subtotal, needed parts: $1572*
-----------------------------------------------
*FRIV:*
+$40: new mk4 euro switch 
+$405: APR-chipped ECU 
+$375: JDM FMIC and ghetto plumbing 
+$56: IC pipes
+$100: reducers and overpriced t-bolt clamps
+$33: more t-bolt clamps, better priced, local
+$1550: black leather recovered euro OEM mk4 Recaro heated seats 
+$270: headlight leveling motors, rheostat, plug, wiring and cupholder
+$40: Mercedes Sprinter Van fender vent
+$160: cabby mirrors
+$125: votex grille
+$60: 8mm Trak+ hubcentric spacers & bolts
+$145: Omori boost gauge
+$45: NewSouth ColumnPod
+$192: three-gauge panel (oil temp, pressure & volts)
(yes, that's a total of $382 in gauges/mounts alone)
*subtotal, above and beyond: $3596*
GRAND TOTAL: $6332
Plus I still have a warehouse full of parts I need to sell off. The total number will shrink over time.


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*

well, she passed a legitimate inspection








...even though there is no EVAP canister installed, aside from the one sitting my trunk. The leak detection pump is plugged in just to make the CEL go out.


----------



## evolveVW (Nov 11, 2000)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*

hehe I was sooo scared my car wasnt gonna pass....no emissions except the converter


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*

N75-J valve showed up today. Boostvalve is sitting at home. Now if only Salisbury would get the wheels a-turnin' and get my ECU back to me, I'd be happier'n a pig in slop.



















_Modified by punkassjim at 2:39 PM 10-29-2004_


----------



## evolveVW (Nov 11, 2000)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*

I have one of those lying around.. not sure which letter though


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (evolveVW)*

I just realized that all this ordeal...basically gave me 100 more HP and 120 lb/ft more torque...in theory.
Wow.
BTW, I installed the chipped ECU today.








I'm gonna go driving now


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*

My latest mods



























_Modified by punkassjim at 2:40 PM 10-29-2004_


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*

LOL:
a post I made not 4 months before I started my swap.


----------



## evolveVW (Nov 11, 2000)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*

the hubcaps look HOT!!! total sleeper!


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (evolveVW)*

in the butt-dyno, I got a "holy sh!t" from *tditone* and an "i love you" from *sharkyTM*.
I think that maybe means I did something right








Anyway, I installed the N75-J valve last night, and much to my surprise, I think it might just be butter-smooth. I need a highway (or runway) to test it on, but I didn't feel any surging. Spiked at 20, held at 16-17, tapered off to redline, maybe 12-13.
I had the N75-J and the boostvalve installed in the "overboost solution" configuration, but that wasn't doing it for me. It wouldn't spike, but it also only boosted 7psi. I'm thinking they put the low-boost spring in my boostvalve by accident when they shipped it.


----------



## abt cup (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*

Jim...I got a question, what did you do with the front motor mount bracket? There is a bolt that won't go through all the way. One of the ones that goes through the alternator. I was told to drill out the threads on the bracket and use a long bolt. What did you do? Mine broke...replaced it, but the problem is still there.


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (abt cup)*


_Quote, originally posted by *abt cup* »_Jim...I got a question, what did you do with the front motor mount bracket? There is a bolt that won't go through all the way. One of the ones that goes through the alternator. I was told to drill out the threads on the bracket and use a long bolt. What did you do? Mine broke...replaced it, but the problem is still there.









It depends what tranny and starter motor you're using. In my case, I'm using an O2J and its starter...and since the O2J and O2A are essentially the same motor, I used the motor-mount/starter-motor bolts from a mk3 VR6 manual tranny. The bolts from the O2J weren't quite long enough to reach through for a front motor mount, AND they were wider bolts. My old O2O starter bolts were the right width, but were nowhere near long enough.
So yeah, I used mk3 VR6 manual-tranny starter bolts. No need to bore out the threads.
Vinnie, on the other hand, used the O2O tranny, so he used the O2O starter bolts and mount, and they mated up just fine through the bellhousing. No boring-out for him either.


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*

Also, since the mk3 bolt was smaller than the mk4 bolt, it went right through the threads on the bellhousing, loosely, and threads snugly into the motor mount.
I wanted to drop a note of thanks to FusLit and OnelowcabriO for getting my brain jump-started on Sunday night. I took the fuel pump out of my tank, turned it 180° and now my gas gauge works





















It goes drops fast at the top end of the tank (60 miles got me to about a half tank







), but still, it's pretty accurate for longevity. Thanks guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*

Sorry to littlematt and OnelowcabriO, but the 14" alloys have found a home on this little traction-monster. They aren't perfect for the car, but they'll definitely work out nicely.











_Modified by punkassjim at 2:41 PM 10-29-2004_


----------



## abt cup (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punkassjim* »_
It depends what tranny and starter motor you're using. In my case, I'm using an O2J and its starter...and since the O2J and O2A are essentially the same motor, I used the motor-mount/starter-motor bolts from a mk3 VR6 manual tranny. The bolts from the O2J weren't quite long enough to reach through for a front motor mount, AND they were wider bolts. My old O2O starter bolts were the right width, but were nowhere near long enough.
So yeah, I used mk3 VR6 manual-tranny starter bolts. No need to bore out the threads.
Vinnie, on the other hand, used the O2O tranny, so he used the O2O starter bolts and mount, and they mated up just fine through the bellhousing. No boring-out for him either.

Odd...I'm using the O2O/starter also...but one of the bolts won't go through.







Should I give the VR6 bolts a try?


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (abt cup)*


_Quote, originally posted by *abt cup* »_Odd...I'm using the O2O/starter also...but one of the bolts won't go through.







Should I give the VR6 bolts a try?

Yeah, that is kinda strange. Is it just the length that's a problem, or is it the wrong thread pitch?
Originally, I ordered the mk3 VR6 automatic bolts by accident, and they were WAY too long. To remedy that, I went and bought a handful of big nuts (







) at the hardware store, and shimmed the bolts so they'd fit, after a fashion.








Try the VR6 manual tranny bolts. I'm pretty sure they won't be way too long, and if they are a little too long, use a big nut to shim it. The only other option is to get custom bolts made, and there was nowhere around here that could do that for me.


----------



## adjayscent (May 12, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (abt cup)*

I'm using my 020 starter and stock front mount with the the 2.0 bolts, and it fit fine.


----------



## Ninty1GTiVR6 (Nov 15, 2003)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*

Jim, a little off topic here, but mdwsta4 is attempting to do what you have just done...he's looking for guidence...the diff'ce of the swap is that he's using '99 DBC Passat turbo motor...I ask him to IM you if you don't mind. 
TIA, sorry to volunteer your experince w/o consulting you.


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (Ninty1GTiVR6)*

hey man, Im' always cool with that...I can only help to a certain extent, though. Especially since I'm in Baltimore on vacation right now. Anyway, yeah, I'll help where I can. Mine's a very different beast though.


----------



## Flavourless (Jun 23, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*

whats the scoupe on the door cards


----------



## Ninty1GTiVR6 (Nov 15, 2003)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*

That's cool buddy, I msg him on his post, hopefully he checks it out. I just happen to be reading his post right after reading this 12 page post...Awsome work you did here. Have fun on vacation!!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (Euro Flavour)*

The door cards are sitting in my living room, two states away, waiting for a) my arrival home, and b) the end of sub-zero temperatures in upstate NY. I'm just doing the mk3 door panels for now, since the mk4 door panels will require more spring-like temperatures outside. I'm a wuss.
However, it's relatively nice here in MD, with a high of 20 or 30. Downright balmy. I'll be headed into DC on Saturday for a GTG with the local club. I'm sure none of 'em know anything about my car, so I wonder what the reaction will be when I roll in on my busted-ass hooptie, and pop the hood


----------



## bengone1 (Jun 17, 2003)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*

hey Jim i left you a voicemail. sunday is fine for the fan setup. i'm right off I-78. i'll be around probably working on putting mine back together, sans six speed for now i got me some big ol' brakes and a sex-speed. to bad you won't be around Sat. i'm picking up an AEB setup for a friend.


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (bengone1)*

it seems you and I were thinking along the same lines at about the same time.
*All tranny experts, please check this out!*
*PHASE TWO: adding a build-it-yourself O2M 6-speed*
This other thread is where my swap progress will continue. Please post any and all comments, advice, etc. to that thread in the Tranny forum. Phase Three may or may not ever happen, but you'll at least get a clue as to what it is when you read the thread for Phase Two


----------



## ventovolkswagen (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*

Well... I am 100% completely speachless


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*

while the search for the best solution to get six good gears, I've got some good news, courtesy of Brown:








I really liked the Votex grille, but I figured I'd give the Hella grille a try, just to be different. The nice thing is I can use my stock grille's painted trim, and not need to paint the trim that came with it. It came with a black VW emblem, so I might install that too. Also, since the Votex grille seems to be high in demand right now (NONE are available, since it was discontinued), I can get a pretty price for it.
Then there are the coils...mmmm, coils....









EDIT: huge thanks to Matt and everyone at Tuning Zubehor for a) the great holiday price break on the coils, and b) getting them drop-shipped nice and quick from Germany. It was like 3 weeks, but I was out of town for 2 of that.


_Modified by punkassjim at 2:44 PM 10-29-2004_


----------



## VTGTI337 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*

Nice aicraft Hangar Mr. Leno!........ Just kidding, looks like a cool project. Jealious of the wolfie and very jealious of the garage..


----------



## evolveVW (Nov 11, 2000)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (VTGTI337)*

If only the garage was all his... Good job on the coils and grill Jim...my boy Matt always takes care of the peeps


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (evolveVW)*

I'd take a picture of the Hella grille installed (I did it last night), but sadly, it's the only clean part of the car right now. I'd post a picture if it were all dirty, I'd post a picture if it were all clean...but a dirty car with a sparking grille is just a stupid sight.
Anyway, I need to start a repository for all crazy/stupid ideas for my future projects. Most ideas won't ever see the light of day, but I've been really inspired lately with some of the things I've seen, and maybe (just maybe) if I write them down, I can get them out of my head, so I can just finish the damn car as it is, and maybe move on to restoring the 2002.
*Things Left to Finish (in no order, YET...):*
• GET ALL THE NEW AND SPARE PARTS OUTTA MY HOUSE AND CAR
• modify and install mk4 coolant fans and shroud
• modify and install mk3 door panels
• go back to black inner door handles (chrome is played, for now)
• modify and bracket and install mk4 door panels (with chrome handles, I might add







)
• install the new coils
• get another alignment








• get parts to fix the hybrid window regulators








• modify and install mk4 doorlocks
• either make mk4 sunroof motor work with mk3 sunroof, *or*
• get the mk4 sunroof assembly from the donor, and install it with the mk3 glass
• dye the headliner and all plastics, black
• re-position ColumnPod
• get a replacement dash that's not scratched (maybe a Golf dash)
• re-position the whole dash upwards (pita)
• re-position the ebrake handle to the left (console fitment)
• remove triple gauge panel and sell it
• get a single-din OEM cd player to replace parcel shelf
• route iPod wiring in a better location
• get a Panavise mount for the iPod
• get a new shifter console with unbroken ashtray
• make and weld in mk4 seat brackets
• mod the mk4 seats' runners and install
• finish stitching rear seats' upholstery, and install
• install Golf stalks on steering column
• wire up rear wiper
• wire up driving lights with some sort of OEM switch (where?)
• clean up the wiring at the driver's C-pillar
• replace hatch latch with mk4 part, and wire it up (contact switch is integral)
• replace hood, fenders, hatch, and paint whole car (remove motor?)
• install mk4 Jetta high-mount brake light inside CL (or GL) glass
• make mk3/mk4 key-in-emblem for hatch
• make bracket for mk4 hood latch, modify grille for lever, and install

*All Ideas, Crazy or Sane:*
• build-it-yourself 02M quattro 6-speed, custom geared
• quaife or peloquin LSD for the 02J or 02M
• Passat W8 dome light panel mod
• replace moonroof with rag top, sliding sunroof (a la rhussjr's Passat)
• Haldex quattro mk3 (a la 4x4nutter on vwsyncro.co.uk)


_Modified by punkassjim at 10:28 AM 1-23-2004_


----------



## gregosh (Feb 26, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punkassjim* »_• dye the headliner and all plastics, black


Just wondering, what are you going to use to do this? I will need to redye most of the plastics in my MK2








Amazing work man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (gregosh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gregosh* »_Just wondering, what are you going to use to do this? I will need to redye most of the plastics in my MK2









VHT Penetrating Color Dye 
I haven't used any yet, so I don't know how successful I'll be, but I'll report back when I've done a few bits. The stubborn bits were the mk4 oh-sh!t handles and the mk4 mid-visor...so I'll start with those since they're small. I bought a whole case, so we'll see. Hopefully a little goes a long way.


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*




















_Modified by punkassjim at 2:45 PM 10-29-2004_


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

Nice grill Jim!
Got a question for ya... Did you make custom piping for the intercooler, or was that a kit? If its custom what did ya use? I think im going FMIC with the turbo install so I need to get something sorted soon. Oh btw, how much do those T clamps go for? TIA.


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (vwtuning)*

d'you have a link for me Pete? I didn't know you were going turbo...SWEET! Love it when new projects start







Where's the supercharger going to go?
Most of the plumbing came with the JDM intercooler (originally for a Skyline, I think), and the previous owner had messed up the pipes pretty bad, so I had to cut a bunch of it, and buy replacement sections. It's mandrel-bent 2.5" polished aluminum, thin-wall. I had a hell of a time finding any good, similar, pipe as replacement, from the usual places.
Someone suggested looking in JEG's. I just ordered a section of 90° aluminized steel for the time being...I'll get better aluminum sometime down the road. I'd use stainless steel, but I LOVE how light these aluminum pipes are, and I don't have the patience to polish the pipes myself.
EDIT: the clamps are available from ATP's website for $3.75 apiece. Seems about fair. Local places wanted like $8.00 for them.


_Modified by punkassjim at 1:45 PM 1-26-2004_


----------



## chargedsix (Mar 25, 2003)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*

Youre car is preety sweet man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ,, But have you ever thought of getting a different grill,, An fk badgeless would make the car 100% better looking IMO.


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (chargedsix)*

I'm proud to drive a VW, so for now, I'm keeping the VW emblems front and rear. I really like the look of a badgeless grille, but FK's grille would not be my choice if I went that route. most likely, I wouldn't be satisfied with any ready-made grille, and I'd make my own.
For now, I really like the driving lights in the grille. When I had the votex grille...I can't even begin to tell you how much they helped visibility. I could see for miles on a rainy night. EDIT: form follows function in my book. But it IS a close second










_Modified by punkassjim at 5:43 PM 1-26-2004_


----------



## chargedsix (Mar 25, 2003)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punkassjim* »_I'm proud to drive a VW, so for now, I'm keeping the VW emblems front and rear. I really like the look of a badgeless grille, but FK's grille would not be my choice if I went that route. most likely, I wouldn't be satisfied with any ready-made grille, and I'd make my own.
For now, I really like the driving lights in the grille. When I had the votex grille...I can't even begin to tell you how much they helped visibility. I could see for miles on a rainy night. EDIT: form follows function in my book. But it IS a close second









_Modified by punkassjim at 5:43 PM 1-26-2004_
I see your point,







But I still love the badgless look, if you have ever seen pics of my car then you know that already


----------



## GolfBaller (Dec 15, 2000)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*

WOW. I just sat for the last 3 hours and read this post from start to finish. Every line. An absolutely phenomenal job. You are truly an inspration and I congratulate you on doing a tremendous job. Your attention to OEM detail is what pleased me the most about this project as I am a huge fan of OEM modifications. Once again, a great job. Can't wait to see the completely finished project.

Jeremy


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: (punkassjim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punkassjim* »_d'you have a link for me Pete? I didn't know you were going turbo...SWEET! Love it when new projects start







Where's the supercharger going to go?
Most of the plumbing came with the JDM intercooler (originally for a Skyline, I think), and the previous owner had messed up the pipes pretty bad, so I had to cut a bunch of it, and buy replacement sections. It's mandrel-bent 2.5" polished aluminum, thin-wall. I had a hell of a time finding any good, similar, pipe as replacement, from the usual places.
Someone suggested looking in JEG's. I just ordered a section of 90° aluminized steel for the time being...I'll get better aluminum sometime down the road. I'd use stainless steel, but I LOVE how light these aluminum pipes are, and I don't have the patience to polish the pipes myself.
EDIT: the clamps are available from ATP's website for $3.75 apiece. Seems about fair. Local places wanted like $8.00 for them.


Supercharger is sold, Turbo G60 motor has been purchased. Im not sure if the new SC owner is ready to divuldge his purchase so I'll wait for him to let the cat out of the bag. Im going to pick up the motor this weekend down in MD (6 hours away







) but it will be worth it. Its actually a full digi-1 swap from a corrado with an EIP stage one turbo kit. I'd love to do the whole swap, but thats way too much work so I am just gonna take off the turbo kit and adapt it to my car. Im gonna sell off what I dont need (motor, wiring harness, ecu, etc..). I need to plumb in an IC (front mount if I can afford it, but prolly a G60 IC for now) and I also need to deal with fueling. Prolly just a chip for now running low boost and when I can afford bigger injectors I will turn it up. I also hope to pick up a wide band but we'll see about that, its all about $$$$ at this point. I'll prolly start my own thread once I get owrk started







. Step one is stripping the turbo parts off the new motor, then I'm gonna map out my IC piping custom fab what I need with Ryans(bunnylove) help, and then hopefull get it installed in a day or two over the weekend. 
FYI: I found T clamps from a local kid for a 1$ a piece







He started piecing together a kit and decided to sell off all his stuff (pretty cheap might I add) so he can get a reliable daily driver. I'll prolly check out Jeg's for any piping I need unless I can find some thing local. I'm not too worried about the ghettoness factor at wfirst I just want to get it driving then I have all summer to dcck around and clean it up.
P.S. what did ya pay for the front mount? I found a decent sized one for 270$ but ideally I'd like to find the ATP just because its a good fit.
Sorry to hijack your thread and thanks for the info! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (vwtuning)*

never you mind the hijacking bro, I don't mind. Excellent choice on the motor work! I'm a little confused, though...your car is a '99, but the digi-1 stuff...what are you gonna do about all the '99 emissions stuff? I totally wanna see your project come to fruition, but isn't it illegal to put an older motor in a newer car?
EDIT: oop, I think I read you wrong...are you gonna turbo the ABA, and sell off the G60?
One way or another, can't wait to see the goods








OH HEY, I'm PM'ing you...I'm going to MD this weekend too. Anyone else wanna come? Impromptu 5-hour cruise







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


_Modified by punkassjim at 9:49 AM 1-27-2004_


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

EDIT: I am not too worried about emmisions, I have connections for inspection stickers







I dont really see how they would know anyway...
I would love to take the time and convert to Digi one with the low compresion / forged internal's G60 motor, but that is a project I dont have the place nor time to take on right now. So im just gonna turbo my ABA and I should be able to gain easily 50HP over what I was putting down with the new speed charger. I gotta admit though I am gonna miss the linear power, though Im sure I'll get over it








I PM'ed ya right back!


_Modified by vwtuning at 11:21 AM 1-27-2004_


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (vwtuning)*

yeah, turbo boost is VERY addicting


----------



## trixrabite (Nov 29, 2003)

Jim:
I did not go through your entire site yet, but from looking at the first page and then the last I must commend you on a job well done. I just purchased a 97 jetta that had its dash burned out and in taking it apart noticed that it also had all or most of the plastic associated with AC and heating melted as well. The air bag did not blow all though it has a bit of smoke around the housing. The dash wiring harness is pretty much toast, well at least around the area that had the heat and AC controls. The Clarion radio is missing which makes me believe that it some how had something to do with the fire. I don’t plan on getting as radical as you did in its restoration but one of the things that I may look into is perhaps getting the wiring from a junked mk4 (if I can find 1) along with the dash in order to replace the same. I guess it will depend if I come across a 97 (GTi, Jetta) first or a newer MK4. I am not sure if a 97 Passat (Audi or newer) would work, but would think anything that was built on the same chassis would more than likely work without much fanfare. The car came with an automatic transmission so a manual soon after starting would be the next step. It also on the tow home came to happen that it spewed all its trans oil. I didn’t notice it until the next morning when I spotted the pool f oil getting larger. I just quickly looked under to see what area it was coming from, but I will not know for sure until I place it on a ramp and remove some of the sheet metal to know for sure. I was interested in your site because it described some of the things I am considering on doing….


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (trixrabite)*

I'd be interested to see what you come up with. The Passat/Audi A4 are not the same chassis as the mk3 or mk4...they are the B5 platform, which is wider than both the mk3 and mk4. However, I've really been curious to see if anyone had the balls to put an Audi A4 dash into a mk3. I'd love to see it, but I guarantee you it'd take a TON of trimming and custom fab.
As for the dash wiring, you are looking for one of two very specific things in the junkyard:
1) a full mk3 dash with all wiring and stuff *from a 1997 G/J.*
2) a full mk4 dash with all wiring and stuff *from a '99.5 G/J.*
The reason I say that is 'cause the mk4 dash/cluster et al won't work unless it's non-immobilizer. And even then, you'll have to do a ton of custom wiring. No way around it.


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (punkassjim)*

I know it's just a weekly thing, but I'm still honored: I'm in the running for "VW of the week" on http://www.vwfixx.com
If you haven't checked the site out, I'd recommend it. VWVortex is still my home, but I've found that the boards on vwfixx are still pretty civil








So if you like what you see in this thread, VOTE FOR ME!!!! (I'm just kiddin', there's a lotta nice cars in the running...check 'em out!)


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (punkassjim)*

I don't know who it was that told me it wasn't possible, but I'm really thinking it's doable to put a B5 Passat or A4 dash into a mk3. I sat in one tonight at an auto show, and I'll be damned if the passenger corner is any farther away than my dash is. So I'm callin' BS, and tellin' yall, if I ever build another hybrid car, I'm putting a friggin Audi A4 dash in a mk3. Either that, or a New Beetle dash in a mk3. THAT wouldn't fit, but I'd of course be determined to make it work








Now the Phaeton...there's a dash that could never fit into anything but an A8 or BMW 7-series. But DAMN that was a nice car to sit in.


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: (punkassjim)*

stick w/ the A4 dash http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ShadyVW (Aug 13, 2002)

*Re: (punkassjim)*

ive always thought a b5 dash would look good in a mark 3


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (punkassjim)*

warm days + unemployment = work on the car
After however many months of dealing with the woes of a half-finished car, I've finally been able to get some more work done. Sadly, my online photo situation needs to change before I can post some pics. I haven't had the patience to transfer my 500+ MB of pics to a new host yet.
Anyway, here's what I've accomplished in the last week:
• installed the new Weitec TX coilovers (the Cup Kit is already sold)
• replaced my holy radiator
• modified and installed mk4 rad fans/shroud and controller
• replaced the resistor pack in the heater core, so now I have all 4 speeds on the blower
• re-did the wiring splices at the trunk:
-- hooked up luggage compartment light
-- hooked up the latch-to-alarm wiring (alarm now knows when the hatch has been opened)
--removed excess wire from previous splices, to the tune of about 15 feet. Much neater!
-- used all solder joints with heatshrink tubing. Much neater!
-- taped it all up, so I don't have to worry about fires anymore.
I have to do the same with my headlight wiring tomorrow, as I seem to have a bad ground to my driver side lamps (parking and headlight...turn sig works, though). I really need to clean up and supplement my engine bay grounding points. The stock locations are really corroded, and it's starting to cause problems. Plus, I just think I did the headlight wiring a little too hastily so I could drive the damn thing








I cleaned up the battery-chassis grounds a few weeks ago and drastically improved my gas mileage. It also solved some cold-starting problems I was having.
I haven't started on the 02M gearbox project, but the tranny is sitting on the floor of the warehouse. Here's hoping someday I can get the 6th gear I want, for the price I want. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Till then, I'm busy enough with other things.


----------



## evolveVW (Nov 11, 2000)

*Re: (punkassjim)*

unemployment Jim? that sucks


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: (punkassjim)*

sweet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ::Mk3GTi:: (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (punkassjim)*

that's gonna be one hella car man, I want more PICS!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: :Mk3GTi:*

snapped a few yesterday, but it ain't much:
















I've been taking care of a lotta little things that've been bugging the HELL outta me for months. Like, I finally used the grinder and got those friggin Fog light securing bolts out, so I could aim them properly. Problem 1: the intercooler pushes the bumper outwards, so the fogs are aimed, at best, into the sky. Problem 2: the OEM screws and locking washers have a tendency to seize up and you never get your fogs out again. Solution to all: grind out the back of the screw and the locking washer, take out the fogs and replace with anti-corrosive nuts and bolts, adding two washers to bias the aim to the ground a little. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
I also, finally, got around to finishing the wiring for my taillights, etc. Sure it was "done," but just because everything was connected, doesn't mean my trunk was pretty and the fire hazard was gone. Here's a before and after from re-wiring the taillight clusters:
















The green and yellow wires that are still visible are the leads to the rear wiper motor. I've hooked up the Golf stalks...all I need to do now is:
• install the Golf washer pump
• run a washer tube to the rear
• find the 2 wires up under my dash that need to go to the rear wiper, and run some patches.
I can't wait. Having a Golf with no rear wiper is stupid. Damn rear window is opaque 5 minutes after a car wash.
The biggest thing that's been bugging me is the sheer number of the warning lights on in my cluster. I've known for a long time that I've got codes for both front ABS sensors being faulty, but I never had the patience to deal with replacing the sensors. Anyone who's done it before knows it's damn near impossible to remove the old ones without destroying them to the point that they're even HARDER to get out. Well, I destroyed them alright...








While I was at it, I spun down the front coils a few more threads







I'll try to get some sunny pics whenever it shines again. It's too bad I didn't have the camera when I washed it yesterday...looked really nice. I had a volvo boy and a honda boy ask me about it, and neither of them had any idea what a 1.8T swap meant.








I'm just about done making the brackets for the Recaros, and I borrowed a shop welder from my brother...I'm away this weekend, but I'll probably install them next week. Need to do a few practice runs with the welder.


_Modified by punkassjim at 2:49 PM 10-29-2004_


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: (punkassjim)*















keep up the good work Jim


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (MFZERO)*

thanks man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
oh, and don't ask me why/how, but my cooling fans just started working yesterday. I dunno how I did it, but wasn't it CLEVER????


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: (punkassjim)*

yes it was http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VRC-YA (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: (punkassjim)*

A yo punkass







Nah, my question is did you use any of the stock wiring for like say the lights or any other parts. Basically, what wiring did you stay with? MK3 or if you ended up using the MK4 wiring for your lights/other parts? I'm working on a wiring diagram for my A2 swap(along with a wiring tech) and am asking whats the best route in your opinion. thanks...


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (VRC-YA)*

My wiring is pretty much a complete mk4 harness except the headlights and taillights (including fogs, turns, pkg lights, sidemarkers and reverse lights). Even the fender markers from the mk4 will be in use soon







Luckily, the horns in the mk3 and mk4 use the same plug style, so I didn't need to splice those connectors...I just needed to relocate both horns to the driver's side.
I might need to do some special stuff for the sunroof, but I think that'll come down to internal soldering work inside the mk4 sunroof motor to reverse polarity to the motor itself. As it stands, it spins the wrong way







. I'm a few days away from addressing that, though.
The wiring in my doors is mk4. The wiring to my hatch is all the mk3 stuff (using the stock mk3 connectors beneath the driver taillight), but that will change when I put the key-in-emblem thing in there. Basically, everything forward of my radiator, and everything aft of my c-pillar is mk3 wiring. Just about all else is mk4 wiring.


----------



## brandob9 (Aug 30, 2003)

*Re: (punkassjim)*

Damnit Jim! I just read this entire thread in one sitting. Three hours later...... 
Very impressive work, my son....


----------



## pqgti (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: (brandob9)*








WOW


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (punkassjim)*

I've run the wires for my rear wiper, but the wiring scheme is different for the mk4 rear wiper, since it uses its own built-in electronic controller (as the sunroof motor does). I got a mk4 rear wiper motor from the junkyard to test out, but the problem is that the mk4 rear wiper has a full 180° range of motion, since the wiper is mounted through the glass. The mk3 only does about 100° at most. Not sure how I'm gonna solve that, but I'm sure I'll think of something.
My car got broken into over the weekend, so I've stepped up the pace to get the mk4 locks into my doors. My mk3 locks weren't capable of being hooked to the mk4 alarm system, so my alarm didn't go off when they broke the window and opened my door. Thankfully, the car was still there, and mostly unharmed. Gotta wait till Wednesday to replace the passenger window, though.
So I got the mk4 lock installed in the passenger door today. It took me several hours of work, and it was really just as big a pain in the ass as I expected. I had to dremel a bunch of small pieces of bracketry out of the door itself in order to make the lock fit semi-flush against the trailing edge. I also had to drill two new holes, and hammer out a little bit of the hump in the trailing edge of the door...thankfully, that part is almost never seen.
The lock mechanism itself needed a whole bunch of careful dremeling in order to fit under the hammered contour of the door. The lever for the outer door handle needed to be severely bent into a shape that was compatible with the door handle's hook. For the interior door handle, I'm using the existing actuator rod, just with a little bending at the latch end.
I'm using keyless door handles on each door, and I'm going to be putting epoxy in the driver's door key actuator on the latch, as an anti-theft measure. I don't like the fact that anyone can jam a screwdriver in my door and flip the actuator to disable the alarm and pop the locks. Sure, they still can't defeat the electronic immobilizer, but I still want to know (horn alarm) when someone has opened my doors without my key. So that little slot is getting filled with JB-Weld







My original plan was to put a rear door lock from the Jetta in the front, since it doesn't have a key actuator on the latch. Well, that doesn't work, since the front door lock wiring connector has 8 pins, and the rear has only 6. I'd try some splicing and dicing, but honestly JB-Weld sounds like a better idea to me.
The door contact switch in the latch mechanism works great, as do both handles. The dome light goes on when I open the door, and it fades out when I close it. The door locks automatically when I hit 15mph, and it unlocks when I take the key out of the ignition. The striker plate and latch work very smoothly. It's just like the cabrio hatch latch I installed. Very subtle difference, but the door opens and closes very...smoothly...and sounds really good.
Sadly, my digital camera was stolen from the car, along with my VAG-Com and various other little things. So this part of the process is going undocumented.
I also got my mk4 Recaros installed in the car several days ago. I snapped a bunch of pics of that process, but I'm not gonna widely publicize that. The mk4 seat swap is gonna have to remain a project that everyone who's interested must figure out for themselves. However, I really wish I could post some good pics of the finished product. I hadn't gotten to take any sunlight pics before the camera was stolen.










_Modified by punkassjim at 12:07 AM 3-30-2004_


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (punkassjim)*

oh, and I've got leather mk4 GTI front door and rear interior panels on the way. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif The mk3 door panels weren't working well at all for me.


----------



## evolveVW (Nov 11, 2000)

*Re: (punkassjim)*

That sucks about your car Jim.... Hopefully things will get better from here.


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (evolveVW)*

thanks man...sh!t happens, right?















after two grueling days of work, my mk4 locks are finally modded and installed in my doors. Multiple cool things about that:
• now every button on my switchblade key works








• keyless entry is a gift from the gods
• I modded the driver's doorlock so it can't be picked with a screwdriver to disable the alarm
• I left out the lockpin levers, so a slimjim won't work.
• I replaced the handles with keyless ones from mk3 Jetta rear doors
• My dome light finally works when a door opens
• ding-ding-ding from the cluster when a door is ajar and the ignition is on
• diiiiiiiiing from from the cluster when driver's door is ajar and the headlights are on
Mainly, I'm just happy that my horn will go off if my doors are opened without my remote, no matter what.


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: (punkassjim)*

awesome Jim http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (MFZERO)*

steadily gettin' about 30-32 miles per gallon, which translates to about 340-350 miles per tank...diggin that. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Dealership ordered the wrong glass again, so I'm windowless for another day. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## sn1puns (Jul 17, 2003)

*Re: (punkassjim)*

I hear that. I had my boost set to 8psi from colorado to portland, oregon. I used 3 tanks total and was mobbing on it.


----------



## VR6GTI'00' (Oct 31, 2001)

*Re: (punkassjim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punkassjim* »_thanks man...sh!t happens, right?















after two grueling days of work, my mk4 locks are finally modded and installed in my doors. Multiple cool things about that:
• now every button on my switchblade key works








• keyless entry is a gift from the gods
• I modded the driver's doorlock so it can't be picked with a screwdriver to disable the alarm
• I left out the lockpin levers, so a slimjim won't work.
• I replaced the handles with keyless ones from mk3 Jetta rear doors
• My dome light finally works when a door opens
• ding-ding-ding from the cluster when a door is ajar and the ignition is on
• diiiiiiiiing from from the cluster when driver's door is ajar and the headlights are on
Mainly, I'm just happy that my horn will go off if my doors are opened without my remote, no matter what.

NICE Jim!! I admire your perserverance. You know every wire and bolt on the car personally. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (VR6GTI'00')*

I learned from the best, man...nothing quite like being an apprentice from afar. Thanks for all the inspiration, Louis http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (punkassjim)*

There's a certain sense of pride that comes from knowing that your car pushes you back into your seat SO HARD that the seat's front bracket comes unwelded from the floor







Gotta get that fixed.








After about 22 yards of 1/16" cable from the hardware store, 24 crimp-on wire rope anchors, many days of labor doing the trial and failures, I believe I have *finally mastered my hybrid power window regulators!*
Everyone please say a prayer that they don't fail on me anytime soon, cause that'd just be heartbreaking.
I wish I had some way of putting into print just WHY they were failing, and how I solved the problem...but it's kinda hard to explain. Basically, it boils down to this: the spindle was running out of cable jsut before the window would get all the way down, and so it would try bending the cable the other way. This would put a kink in the cable. This would cause the cable to improperly feed into the spindle on its next trip up or down. All downhill from there. So basically, I just kept experimenting with different lengths of cable, and different distances from glass-clamp anchors to end-of-cable anchors.
My mk4 locks are installed, and keyless entry works.
My mk3/mk4 hybrid power windows are installed and working.
My mk4 GTI seats are installed, and all seat heating elements are working beautifully.
My mk4 GTI door panels have arrived, and mounting them to the doors might be easier than fixing the regulators was.
I've bought a mk4 GTI complete headliner, and I'm going to try customizing that instead of the horrible job I did on the mk3 headliner with the mk4 dome light and sunroof controls.

*CONCISE LIST TO DO:*
• re-weld the driver's seat bracket to the floor, and brace it.
• re-position the whole dash upwards (pita)
• modify, bracket and install mk4 door panels
• modify mk4 sunroof assembly from the donor to use the mk3 glass, and install
• wire up rear wiper


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: (punkassjim)*





























http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif




























http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif




























http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif




























http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif




























http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif




























http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif




























http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif




























http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif




























http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif




























http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif




























http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif




























http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif




























http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif




























http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif




























http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif




























http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif




























http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif




























http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif




























http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif




























http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MACDubber (Jan 23, 2003)

*Re: (punkassjim)*

I wish I could have helped you with the window regulator. I actually work for a window regulator company which designs a lot of the domestic window regulators. I have done a lot of prototyping of different parts to design new regulators. It seems like you are on the right track. The key element is the free length of the cables (the exposed length of cable between the end ferrule and the tube sockets/conduit. The middle cable must be a specific length to give the correct byist between the fore rail lifter plate and the aft rail lifter-plate. If it is too long the lifter-plates will not line up and the glass will be tipped when seated flat.
You also want to make the free lengths of the upper and lower cable just long enough to have about a third of a wrap of cable left on the drum (spindle) at full up and full down. Any less and you run the risk of your failure where the cable can reach the end of the drum and cause the cable to fray and birdcage the drum housing.
The anti-pinch may be difficult to use on your window if the travel of the window is different than the mk4. Most anti-pinch and one touch up operate by having the first cycle on the reg, done in the assembly plant, initialize the software by programing the full up and full down positions of the glass with with respect to where the stator is with in the motor. This is key as each window can have slightly different travel lengths. For this reason you may need to take your motor to the dealership to get the software reset so it can be programed to your window travel, if you want the one touch up to work.
If you have any questions pass them on and I will try and answer them.
p.s. I am in the process of sourcing the parts to make my own MK3 1.8T http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (MACDubber)*

I believe the pinch protection is semi-working. My window was rubbing a little too much on the guide rails in the upper door frame, and it was setting off the pinch protection, sending the glass all the way back down. Not entirely certain it would work at the very top of the window's travel, and I'm a little hesitant to use my hand as a guinea pig








The one-touch up and down work perfectly, though. From the bottom, I press the one-touch up, and when it reaches the top, the motor clicks off as it should. From top to bottom, it does the same thing. Sounds like it's all set http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Hopefully it'll last


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (punkassjim)*

I finally got around to removing and re-positioning the dashboard last week, so that it's a bit higher and less angled downward. Hopefully that'll mean I can get the door panels modded and installed soon, and maybe get the whole center console wrangled into submission. Things now line up about as good as they're gonna get, but they're still not perfect.
For example, the mk4 dash sits a little too far back into the cabin, so the door panels and center console don't line up quite right with it. I ended up trimming about an inch off of the entire front end of the dash, and it looks like it would require a whole other inch to get it in perfect. Problem is, that would put me a little too far from the steering wheel and too close to the pedals, so I think I'm gonna leave the dash where it is, and mod the console and door panels around it. Sucks, but honestly, there haven't been a huge number of trade-offs elsewhere in the car. I think I can handle this, but it'll take time to get the door panels right. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## reflexbug (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: (punkassjim)*

I'm going throught the same on my MK4 dash in my MK2, it's a matter of picking the lesser evil on where you want it... VW should've just made it a direct fit


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (reflexbug)*

took a whole lotta pictures of my interior and dash today as I worked on installing my driver's mk4 door panel. I have to get the film developed tomorrow, but I've got one picture from the previous roll to appease the folks who've been buggin' me.


----------



## JettaDriverFound (May 27, 2003)

*Re: (punkassjim)*

Cars looks great Jim, sorry to hear about the theft. thats one good thing about the immobilizer, makes it pretty tuff to drive off with the car. 
Can you comment more on the dash, I'm starting that this weekend. I was planning to cut the dash mounts off the MK4, figure out where it fits on the Mk2 and reweld the mounts into the MK2. Sounds like you didn't do that if you're repositioning the dash in your car. Can you elaborate on what you did with the mounts that the dash bolts to?
Thanks for the help.


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: (punkassjim)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (JettaDriverFound)*

The dash mounts in the mk4 consist of 5 pieces, none of which are welded in...that definitely helps.
1) the main support frame, which runs from pillar to pillar
2) the mounting bracket that has 3 bolts into the a-pillar, and two bolts into the main support frame. (there are 2 of these, on at each pillar)
3) the center support bracket that bolts to either side of the exhaust tunnel to stabilize the center of the dash. (there are 2 of these as well)
For my dash, the side brackets are bolted to the support frame as normal, and they fit perfectly against the pillars. Very cool. However, I needed to dremel out one of the side holes so that I could have a little more range of motion to get the dash tilted the right way. Please note that I only have one bolt securing the whole thing into each A-pillar. The majority of the stability comes from the center support brackets and the tension of the dash pressing against the top of the plenum.
Hope that helps http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (punkassjim)*

Installed the AlienWindow controller today, and it ROCKS!!! Now I can put my windows up and down from the remote (and close the sunroof, once I've got it all connected). Certainly helps, since I don't have a keyhole in my driver door anymore...problem is, I can't set any of the user options, since they all require turning the key in te door. Oh well...the only feature I wanted to enable was the 30-second-timeout-override, and that's not a huge deal.


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (punkassjim)*

oh, and I was considering something odd yesterday: When I do my bodywork, I was considering doing one or two odd things.
One, I was gonna have the mk4 Jetta plate recess welded into my hatch. That's been done before, but I don't care.
And two, I was considering buying a partially damaged mk4 GTI hatch, cutting out the metal portion that goes around the glass, and welding it into place in the mk3 hatch. Then I could customize a 20th AE spoiler and mount that, and I could use the mk4 rear wiper motor (full 180° sweep, mounted through the glass) and get an aero rear wiper.
Thoughts?


----------



## reflexbug (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: (punkassjim)*

if you TIG weld it, you won't distort anything in either case... and that's a good thing


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (reflexbug)*

that was exactly my next question. Thanks man


----------



## George (Jul 3, 2001)

*Re: (punkassjim)*

got anymore picks of the interior with the door panels?


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (Mightymouse)*

ah shoot, I forgot I'd only posted them in the mk3 forum. Here ya go








I'm still working on heat-molding the door panels, so they look a little wrinkled, but that'll be fixed.
The picture of the wheel is to show people that 205/45-16 has almost no bulge to it. A few people have asked in the last few days.
*CLICK ON ANY PICTURE TO ENLARGE IT, or go here instead.*
  
  
  
  
 
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## silvervwbeetle (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (punkassjim)*

this is the most impressive project i have ever seen done to a vw. I can't say anything else but the fact it is like factory quality. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BigBlockBug (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: (silvervwbeetle)*

"speechless" http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (Neu Bug)*

I could say the same for *your* car...that little video of yours gave me chills. Nice work on that motor swap http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## George (Jul 3, 2001)

*Re: (punkassjim)*

Dear Jim,
I love your car.

-George


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (Mightymouse)*

sanQ sanQ...I'm glad you like








Well, after small lumps of work on them over the past several months, my mk3.5 cabrio mirrors are finally installed. Not that it took an enormous amount of time to install, mind you, but they arrived during the winter, and I've had a lot to do since then.
The mirrors were manual and heated, but I got a semi-good deal on them from a recently-wrecked cabrio in the calssifieds. Determined to have power heated mirrors, I decided to pull the motors from my donor car and put them in the cabrio mirrors. Problem is, only the passenger side mirror motor was salvageable, and the wires to both mirrors had been cut by the junkyard people, to keep the mirrors from swinging.
So I went back to the junkyard and got a driver's mirror motor from a mk4 Jetta, along with the required longer bolts to mount it. Took the manual adjustment mechanisms out of the cabby mirrors, and installed the power motors.
Since that time, the mirrors have been sitting around with no wires coming out of them. The other night, I opened them up again, armed with a soldering gun and some heatshrink tubing. I lengthened the wires by about a foot to account for the new wiring route inside the door, and re-attached the plugs. Ready to install.
As for mounting the mirrors, I was gonna do a write-up, but it looks like Scott beate me to it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Anyway, the mirrors were painted green, and I had tried using paint stripper to get the paint off one of the caps a month or two ago...not a good idea, but at least I took the stripper off the cap before it did any permanent damage. I sanded the rest off by hand. Went from 60 grit to 100, 400, 1500, and finally 2000. They look pretty smooth right now, but I'm gonna see about getting them buffed so they look nice and glossy black.
I'd post pics, but photos and CDs are getting expensive at Wegmans...








Hopefully I can get a digital camera again one day soon.


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (punkassjim)*

damnitall...I miss my digital camera.
I installed my mk4 Polo door handles and I can't show anyone


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (punkassjim)*

Funny, when you go to google and type in "1.8T swap mk3" this is the first hit you get.
Anyway, I installed a GReddy full auto timer today, and it works nicely. Now I just gotta find some kind of manual that'll explain to me (in english) how to change the settings.
Oh, and I tapped the brake pedal line for the security measures...I think I'd prefer to tap it into the parking brake instead. Not liking that I have to consciously remove my foot from the brake pedal before I take the key out.
I mounted it inconspicuously in the door panel pocket. It's not entirely hidden, but not entirely visible...just the way I wanted it. Pretty happy with the install quality. I'll start a new roll of film tomorrow for mirror, door handle, and turbo timer install shots. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 007BOND (May 20, 2004)

*Re: (punkassjim)*

in my opinon that swap is so obsolete. if you guys dont know all the 1.8t is is an regular with a small tuned turbo on there if i had an mk3 doing a swap i would drop an r32 or an 24valve in it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (007BOND)*

1) yay for you.
2) thanks for sh!tting in my thread.
3) have you ever driven a mk3 1.8T?
4) sorry dude, but I'm putting more HP and TQ to the WHEELS than a 24v makes at the CRANK...oh yeah, and that's with a stock (small) turbo
If I were to put an R32 motor into one mk3, and a 1.8T into another mk3, and I were to put $3000 into both motors, which motor do YOU think would hit the 400hp mark first? If you think it's a clear-cut answer, you're wrong.
By the way, try finding an R32 or 24v complete donor car with perfect interior for less than $3000.










_Modified by punkassjim at 11:37 PM 5-23-2004_


----------



## vr6swap (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (007BOND)*


_Quote, originally posted by *007BOND* »_in my opinon that swap is so obsolete. if you guys dont know all the 1.8t is is an regular with a small tuned turbo on there if i had an mk3 doing a swap i would drop an r32 or an 24valve in it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
 
Thanks for bringing us all up to date.







You truly hold the wisdom of the world in your eleven posts, noob.


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: (vr6swap)*









_Quote, originally posted by *vr6swap* »_ 
Thanks for bringing us all up to date.







You truly hold the wisdom of the world in your eleven posts, noob.


----------



## reflexbug (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: (007BOND)*


_Quote, originally posted by *007BOND* »_in my opinon that swap is so obsolete. if you guys dont know all the 1.8t is is an regular with a small tuned turbo on there if i had an mk3 doing a swap i would drop an r32 or an 24valve in it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Jim has accomplished a truly great feat, just from a time standpoint alone, nevermind every small technical accomplishment along the way to a larger one. If you have a negative opinion, please keep it to yourself. Jim, job well done http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

yeah. lets not forget besides the motor came 90+ % of the wiring harness, complete interior, OEM european recaro's, 5 lug swap with plus suspension, and more. And if you look at Jims car you might catch the wrinkled hood and dented fender. Yeah Jim has priorities and it wasnt to be the best looking. Did I mention the car is daily driven? Its obvious Jims a driver, a true enthusiasts. Not one of these guys that builds a car to look at, or a car to claim he has the most power full motor, or the first to blah blah blah. His car is the definition of form follows function.
He did it all him self, he did it all to drive. Like reflex bug said keep it to your self man, why you trying to knock some one else accomplishment


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (vwtuning)*

silly newbie...sixes are for kids








thanks for the props guys, I can't tell you how much it means to me that you not only know about my project, but also GET it.
Anyway, back on topic...I'm still working on little bits and pieces, but not much that's noteworthy. Took some time today to snap off a roll of film for some of my recent accomplishments:
*Passenger door panel is installed:* finally, a complete interior.

*mk3.5 cabrio mirrors:* they'll be painted when the car is resprayed.
  
*Polo keyless door handles:* possibly the easiest mod yet.
  
*installation of GReddy turbo timer into driver's door panel pocket:* everyone seems to install them into the dash, console, or glove box, so I figured the door would be kinda unique







The install turned out so clean and inconspicuous, I'm very happy with it. And thank god my donor was a 2001, so I didn't need a Turbo Timer Companion. That would have sucked.
   
*test-fit of the mk4 rear door panel:* they'll need some modification to fit right, but they're not bad at all.
   
...and the other side, just so you can see the differences...
  
*b5.5 rear headrests:* I thought they'd look cool and match the front headrests a little better, but they turned out looking like crap. Didn't even bother taking a picture installed, since I just put the old ones back in.
 
*Wide shots after I washed the mud and bugs off:* it's gettin' to where I want it








 
AGUHGUHGUHGUHGUHGUHGUHGUHGUHGUHGUHGUHGUHGUHGUHGUHGUHGUHGUHGUHGUHGUHGUHGUHGUHGUHGUHGUHGUHGUHGUHGUHGUH


_Modified by punkassjim at 10:38 PM 5-24-2004_


----------



## MTLVR6 (Apr 18, 2003)

sick


----------



## Mellomac (Jun 19, 2003)

*Re: (MTLVR6)*

This is a great post to read, I always look forward to your updates







If I had half of your patience and mechanical skills, I'd be a mad modder







Congrats on a wonderfully successful project, keep up the good work







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (Mellomac)*

thanks man, I'm still truckin' http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
I spent a lot of time tonight re-installing my Votex headlights and driving light grille. The mounting brackets for the european headlights were mangled beyond recognition when the car was totaled, so I had to make my own brackets out of some flat metal strap I had laying around. Seriously it was a PITA, and I'm still not entirely done. Need to make two more for the top inner mount of each lamp.
Oh, how I missed the glow of the citylights. They're much cooler than angel-eyes, IMHO.
Anyway, I've got one or two or four problems to iron out:
1) I tapped switched power to the driving lights from the high beam, and relay power from the fog light. So the driving lights should come on with the high beams, but only if the fog lights are also on. But they aren't coming on, so there's problem number one.
2) My passenger high beam is out. Don't know why. Bulb looks good and fuse looks fine. Gotta check the wiring tomorrow.








3) Passenger signal is out too. Marker is fine, and parking light is fine. I'll check the bulb tomorrow.
4) Need to aim the high beams...the one that works is aimed into the sky








So anyway, bad news aside...MY HEADLIGHT LEVELING MOTORS WORK!!! I mean the wiring's been installed for so long without motors, it was a serious excitement to actually turn the dial and see my beam pattern climb or fall. Very cool. So as I drove home, since my one high beam is pretty useless, I just adjusted the height of my lows to compensate








Pictures to come asap.


----------



## ::Mk3GTi:: (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (punkassjim)*

where did you find those seats!!!


----------



## ventovolkswagen (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: (punkassjim)*

Why aren't those updated pics in here yet?


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (ventovolkswagen)*

the front seats are european mk4 highline-spec. I found them in the classifieds, being sold by a guy in Brazil.

_Quote, originally posted by *ventovolkswagen* »_Why aren't those updated pics in here yet?
















well, ok...don't really wanna waste bandwidth, so here's the link:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1409836
I love them more and more every day


----------



## bluejettaVR6 (Dec 6, 2002)

*Re: (007BOND)*


_Quote, originally posted by *007BOND* »_in my opinon that swap is so obsolete. if you guys dont know all the 1.8t is is an regular with a small tuned turbo on there if i had an mk3 doing a swap i would drop an r32 or an 24valve in it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

what a tool, the only thing that is obsolete is your knowledge on any subject for that matter


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (punkassjim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punkassjim* »_I've run the wires for my rear wiper, but the wiring scheme is different for the mk4 rear wiper, since it uses its own built-in electronic controller (as the sunroof motor does). I got a mk4 rear wiper motor from the junkyard to test out, but the problem is that the mk4 rear wiper has a full 180° range of motion, since the wiper is mounted through the glass. The mk3 only does about 100° at most. Not sure how I'm gonna solve that, but I'm sure I'll think of something.

When I ran the wires for rear wiper motor, I left one unhooked because I really didn't want to go to the trouble of opening up the fusebox and pinning the fuse. Since then, I've had to open up the fusebox to install my turbo timer, so at least the fear of opening it was overcome.
Also, when I first ran the wires, I had used another mk4 wiring harness to get the proper plugs and wires, etc. I just clipped the wire that went into the fuse. Well, today I went back and de-pinned it correctly so I could have the right sort of pin to put into my fuseblock. 
Removed the lower dash panels on the driver side, unmounted the fuseblock from the dash, and removed the back cover. Routed my fused wire back in there and pinned it to the fuse...then put the 15amp fuse in and closed it all up. It was more of a PITA than it sounds, but not as bad as it could have been.
(at some point, I'd like to do a similar project to route the fog lights to the fuseblock, and perhaps do the same for the driving lights. I don't like having extraneous fuses and relays under my hood, especially since I know the Votex grille's relay is prone to fail from exposure to the elements.)
The next PITA was the washer fluid tube. I basically had to remove or loosen all panels from the driver's side of the interior, plus remove the front wipers and rain tray covers. Used a bunch of zip-ties and tape to anchor the tube along the main wiring branch across the rain tray, through the firewall, down to the driver's kick panel, and all the way back to the C-pillar where the rubber coupler is for the hatch portion of the tube.
There are 3 wires plus ground for the mk4 rear wiper motor. My mk3 rear wiper motor only takes 2 wires plus ground. I'm not sure how exactly to hook it up, so if anyone had advice, I'm all ears. Right now I have it like this:
MK3color --> MK4color
BLK/YEL --> BLK/BRN
GRN/BLK --> GRN/WHI
nothing --> GRN/RED
It's not working the way it should, so when I switch the rear wiper on, it doesn't come on. But when I push it to wash, the squirter comes on and the wiper comes on and stays on until I release. If I release before one full cycle, the wiper parks itself properly.
So a little bit to iron out wiring-wise, but all in all I'd call it a success. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I had a hunch that the front wiper mechanism was rubbing against the wire bundle when it moved, and I was right. When I took off the rain tray, I saw that the insulating tape had been worn through. I removed the bad tape, checked the wires, re-taped it all up and put it in a loom, then zip-tied it up and out of the way. No more fouling.










_Modified by punkassjim at 5:29 PM 6-3-2004_


----------



## VR6GTI'00' (Oct 31, 2001)

*Re: (007BOND)*


_Quote, originally posted by *007BOND* »_in my opinon that swap is so obsolete. if you guys dont know all the 1.8t is is an regular with a small tuned turbo on there if i had an mk3 doing a swap i would drop an r32 or an 24valve in it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 























That cracks me up. Yeah, just drop a 6 in there ... a 6 is bigger than a 4 you know. Doesn't everyone who has 4 wish they had 6? Sorry, I'll stop now.
I've been out of the hybrid/swap forum for awhile. I'm glad to see you are still doing the fine detail on your car Jim.
I thought I had the rear wiper thing worked out awhile ago but I ran into the jetta vs golf wiper switch problem and haven't dealt with it (my rear wiper is parked). I'll look for my notes and see what I had going.


----------



## MrDave (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: (VR6GTI'00')*


_Quote »_
That cracks me up. Yeah, just drop a 6 in there ... a 6 is bigger than a 4 you know. Doesn't everyone who has 4 wish they had 6?

Hehe, yeah.
'though my little TDI dynos the same to the wheels as a stock 12V VR6, but with 100 ft/lbs more torque...
-Dave


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (VR6GTI'00')*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6GTI'00'* »_I've been out of the hybrid/swap forum for awhile. I'm glad to see you are still doing the fine detail on your car Jim.

oh yeah man, it may be a rusty mofo, but I gotta give it the TLC







(plus i gotta see outta my back window). Only major hurdle to cross after this is the sunroof. All else is working fine









_Quote, originally posted by *VR6GTI'00'* »_I thought I had the rear wiper thing worked out awhile ago but I ran into the jetta vs golf wiper switch problem and haven't dealt with it (my rear wiper is parked). I'll look for my notes and see what I had going.

If you need a complete mk4 Golf stalk assembly, I've got an extra one I'd sell you for a nickel. In fact, forget the nickel, you can have it for free. Can't even count how many times you've helped me out. Token of my appreciation an' stuff








Meantime, I've got mk3 and mk4 rear wiper motors sitting on my couch next to my toolkit...I'm gonna go see if I can mash the two together


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (punkassjim)*

ok, so here's the lowdown on hybrid rear wiper:
I took apart mk3 and mk4 wiper motors, and I thought almost instantly that it would be very easy. See, there's this piggyback controller that sits on the mk4 motor. The plug with 4 wires goes into it, and one wire comes out to the motor itself. So I figured I'd just snip the controller off, plug it into my 4 wires from the front, and run that one wire up into the hatch to the mk3 wiper motor. Then just secure the controller down near the taillight and just have the one wire going up and in.
Well, it's not quite that easy. Of course. The mk4 rear wiper motor has the same "benefit" that comes with the newer power window motors and sunroof motor: they all use a magnet on the driven wheel to tell the controller when a full rotation has been reached. This tells the motor when to "park," and also gives the added feature of pinch protection and burnout-protection.
So I have to take it all out again and see how in hell I'm gonna mount that magnet inside the mk3 motor, and mount the controller on the outside. Not fun, cause I looked at the internal components, and they don't look very compatible. Still more compatible than the sunroof motor components...but that's a story for another day.


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (punkassjim)*

OK, I think I've exhausted all the possibilities. I can't get the wheel with the magnet on it into the mk3 motor housing. This sucks.
I want to just mod the mk4 wiper motor to bolt it into into my hatch, but then there's still the problem of 1) the post sticks out farther than the post on the mk3 wiper motor, 2) the post isn't threaded for bolting it through the metal panel, and 3) the mk4 motor is intended for a 180° sweep. Dammit.
For now, I'm putting the mk3 wiper motor back in. At least I can wash my rear window with that. Might be the best I'll get. (here's hoping I put them both back together correctly







)


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (punkassjim)*

yeah, of course i didn't do what I said I'd do. I put the mk4 wiper motor in just to see if it would mount up properly. Well, yes, I made it fit, and yes, I made it work.
But yes, it's still a 180° sweep








I'll see if I can swap some minor gears inside the motor ersumthin. Grrr...


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (punkassjim)*

ok, I now officially have a mk3/mk4 hybrid rear wiper motor








And even though I took the gearing out of the mk3 motor and fit it into the mk4 motor, it still does more of a sweep than the original motor did







It sweeps into the paint. I'll probably have to buy a wiper blade that's like 2" shorter








It's good that it's working, and it's good that I found a solution...but it looks like I gotta revisit it some point, and I was afraid of that.


----------



## reflexbug (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: (punkassjim)*

5 posts in a row... you must be steaming... glad to hear you're making _some_ progess though


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (reflexbug)*

just wait till I get into that sunroof motor...I'm sure it'll be a several-day stint of work/get frustrated/post/repeat.


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (punkassjim)*

*DAY 1*








step 1: remove door sill covers and rear interior panels (gets more annoying every time I do it)
step 2: unbolt front and rear seatbelt stays
step 3: remove A, B and C pillar covers, and hatch-side headliner trim piece
step 4: remove sunvisors
step 5: remove the headliner through the hatch
step 6: disconnect drain tubes, remove bolts, and remove sunroof assembly
step 7: bang head against wall repeatedly until "progress" is made
I've got the wrecked sunroof from the donor car, and I've got my stock sunroof. Can't use the mk3 sunroof motor with the mk4 sunroof controls, AND can't use the mk3 sunroof controls/motor with the mk4 wiring harness. Wouldn't want to anyway, but it's good to know.
The mk4 sunroof motor doesn't fit on the mk3 sunroof assembly, and the motor's driven gear spins in the opposite direction of the mk3 sunroof motor. So my plan was twofold:
• modify the mk3 assembly so I could bolt the mk4 motor to it, and
• modify the mk4 motor's internal electronics to reverse polarity on the motor, and reverse the direction the gear will spin
Today, I accomplished the first goal. I cut off a big chunk of the mk4 sunroof (the part with the nutserts in the pattern of the bolts on the motor) and whittled it down to create an adapter plate to mount the mk4 motor to the mk3 assembly. The cool thing is, the mk3 nutsert part is removable, so once I whittled down my adapter, I was able to simply pop the old nutsert panel off, pop the new one on, and just drill 3 holes through the frame.
But of course it's not that easy. When I installed the mk4 motor, the main tube of the motor fouled on the assembly's built-in rain-gutter. So here's where the number of steps in the "plan" begins to increase. I had to cut a pretty big chunk out of that rain gutter so the motor would mount properly. New step in the plan:
• weld, glue, epoxy, or otherwise seal a new section into the rain-gutter which keeps it waterproof, but allows for clearance of the motor.
But that's a project for, say, tomorrow. Or the next day.
I re-installed the sunroof assembly in the car, bolted it up temporarily, and plugged the connectors into the sunroof motor. Turn on the car. Turn the dial to "tilt." Sunroof motor whines to life and stops after something like 2.5 turns, perfect. Set it back to "close." It turns back 2.5 turns or so. Set it to "open." It turns 8 times in the same direction as closing it from tilt. Set it to close, and it spins back to the closed gear position. Pretty cool, huh? Well, kinda. The motor works just fine, but the shaft that the driven gear sits on is not long enough, so the gear is just spinning in empty space.








If, let's say, the shaft for the driven gear were too *long*, I could at least get some washers and shim the motor away from the assembly far enough that the gear would engage the whatever-they're-called. But in its present state, pretty much the only thing I can think of is to take the two sunroof motors somewhere with precise measurements, and ask them to weld this onto that, and make it so that the gear is X number of MM away from the base.
So, to recap, here are the things I have to do to make my sunroof work as it should:
• seal up the new hole in the rain-gutter
• somehow elongate the spindle that drives the gear on the motor
• open up the mk4 sunroof motor and do some criss-crossing to reverse the polarity of the current the motor is getting.
The first and last don't seem too tough. It's that middle one that sounds like it'll be the bane of my existence. And I don't have a stockpile of mk4 sunroof motors sitting around for trial and error.
Day 1 over.
The rear door panels, pillar covers and headliner are staying out of the car for the next few projects:
1. finish the mk4 rear door panels
2. cover all the pillars with black cloth
3. mold the mk4 Jetta high-mount brake light (LEDs) into the headliner's hatch trim piece.
4. cut apart my mk4 headliner and somehow mold the front section (visor section, sunroof trim, and domelight panel) into the mk3 headliner, make it all pretty and well-fitting, and then re-upholster it with black cloth. No dye for me. My experience tells me it doesn't work, and it always looks like ass.


_Modified by punkassjim at 1:34 PM 6-8-2004_


----------



## BigBlockBug (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: (punkassjim)*

What about using a set screw collar to extend the drive shaft on the motor? just a sleeve that would slip on to the presently too short spindle and attacth through a set screw, then get the right gear on another shaft and drop it in the other side of the collar. If it works slap a quick spot weld in, if not not too worse for wear, take it off and try again?
Just a thought, good luck man. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (Neu Bug)*

actually, that's a fantastic idea. As long as the collar, etc, isn't any wider than the gear itself, I see no reason why that couldn't work. And if I do it right, I'll still have the little "push-to-operate" thing inside the shaft, for when you need to use the allen-wrench to open the sunroof in the event of an accident. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Thanks man, that gives me more steam for tomorrow's episode







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BigBlockBug (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: (punkassjim)*

Hahha, glad to drop a good idea, every once in a while I get lucky.
Good luck on tomorrows events! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## matimus (Nov 10, 2003)

*Re: (Neu Bug)*

wow man. simply wow. i wish i had the mechanical abilities you guys have to do all this. did you guys go to school to learn all this or is it just stuff you pick up? seriously good job. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (matimus)*

thanks man, much appreciated








I've never been trained in this at all. In fact, I have a Bachelor of Fine Arts in graphic design.







I've just basically learned things along the way, like fixing a broken door handle, doing my own brakes, or installing my own suspension kit. I always hated bringing my car to a mechanic because I always subconsciously knew that they didn't know any more than I did about my car...well, if they're just gonna wing it, why don't I do it for myself and not pay some hack?
I learned even more by just jumping into this project. Gimme a couple Bentley manuals and some tools, and I'm set. I work hand-over-fist in just about everything I do, and I work really well that way. It's taking the plunge that's always the hardest step.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (punkassjim)*

Well, after my BIG SCARE the other day, I needed to do a little something else.
The 2002 has been parked since I got the GTI on the road, and every time I went to start it, I had no luck. So last week I took the carb off it so I could attempt rebuilding it (I got a Solex carb rebuild kit last year). Checked it out, and it looked to be in good shape, so I'll keep the rebuild kit for later. Then I started suspecting the mechanical fuel pump that's on the motor...took that off yesterday, took it apart, saw some worn components, but didn't see any reason why it wouldn't be working. Reinstalled.
Then I took a good look at my fuel lines in the engine bay...all cracked and dried out at the ends. Of *course* it was something that simple. They'd dried out enough, and cracked enough that the pump was sucking air. So I clipped an inch off each end of each section of tubing. Had to do a little siphoning to get things going ok, but it started up like a dream








Drove it around for a bit, then went to park the GTI in a different place, and WHOA! Just imagine going from a 1968 bucket seat with no headrest...to my Recaros







Anyway, I parked the GTI and took the Bimmer to Syracuse for the usual Friday night hang-out with the FastDubs folks








Ryan suggested we should have a "bring your other car" get-together


----------



## bengone1 (Jun 17, 2003)

*Re: (punkassjim)*

Whats up DUDE!? i just got back on the internet today and the first stop had to be the vortex...well the second stop anyways. my, you've been busy. the interior looks great! figured i'd throw in my two cents(not like you need anymore bumps)later, Ben


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (bengone1)*

thanks man...I hope to come down sometime and check out your ride again...have you gotten the 6-speed in there yet?
I spent the day rebuilding my window regulators.
Again.


----------



## sharkytm (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (punkassjim)*

with help


----------



## elvalijuan (Jun 24, 2004)

Hi Jim, congrats on completing your project.
I'm also considering a 1.8t MKIV into my 1996 2.0 Golf now that the motor needs to be rebuild. would it be "easier" to instal just the motor and transmission and keep my MKIII intrument panel stock? And what additional parts and mods would I need to make the swap? 
Any advice would be greatly appreciated!!!
Thanks 
Juan


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (elvalijuan)*

"easier" is in the eye of the beholder. It's all about what your priorities are. If you just want a 1.8T motor, and don't really care to have the mk4 dash etc, then your best bet is to source the motor you want, and use an Audi AEB motor's engine wiring harness/ECU to install it. It would take a bit of customization to the harness, but not *nearly* as much work as I've had to do for the whole mk3/mk4 hybrid conversion. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ABTGOLF (Nov 15, 2000)

*Re: (punkassjim)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif WOW http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Nice Work


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (ABTGOLF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ABTGOLF* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif WOW http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Nice Work









Thanks, man!







I wish your old car were still around, I would have liked to see it in person before it got parted.







(sorry if that's a sore subject, I just thought I'd pay tribute)
Well folks, it's been a while since I've really done anything to the car...I took the rear door cards, headliner and pillar covers out back when I started in the sunroof, and they haven't gone back into the car yet. That took its toll on my motivation, but it was more because I was driving non-stop for like the last 2 months.
Oh, and I forgot to update on day 2 of the sunroof saga:
*DAY 2*








I cut out some thick vinyl sheet to put in the sunroof's rain tray, since I had to cut out a chunk of metal for the mk4 motor to fit. Used some flowable silicone sealer to seal the vinyl sheet into the rain tray, and voila! No more leakage in heavy rain.







There's a plus.
Since then, no more sunroof work. The mk4 sunroof motor is sitting, waiting to have its drive gear extended. I'm just afraid that when I do welding on it, the plastic gear on the other end will melt. And I'm not sure how else to do it.








Anyway, since Waterfest is coming up, I decided I'd make things a little more presentable. To get the mk4 rear door cards in, I've got a bit of heat-molding to do (and maybe some cutting/gluing), but I also needed to get a set of mk4 GTI rear speaker brackets. The mk3 rear speakers screw into the panel, but the mk4 has them riveted to these brackets which are in turn riveted to the frame. So I went to the junkyard and got a pair.
So now I've got a set of mk4 rear mids and tweeters in the back, and they sound great! In the front doors, though, the mk4 speakers wouldn't fit due to space constraints. Luckily, the stock mk3 speaker brackets still fit behind the mk4 door panels, so I just screwed the mk3 mids onto those brackets and re-installed the door cards. I say "just," but it wasn't just that simple. I had to lop off the mk4 speaker plug, consult the wire colors, and splice mk3 speaker connectors onto the appropriate wires for mid and tweeter.
I did, however, leave the mk4 tweeter-side connector, so I can hopefully make the mk4 tweeter covers fit inside the mirror triangle. That's not gonna be too easy. The triangle fits just fine, but the back of the tweeter itself fouls on the metal of the door. That, and the door panel needs more heat-molding to fit the triangle in there. Drat! Hopefully it'll work out nicely, but I doubt it'll be done for waterfest.
I also used the instructions in this thread to hook up my old JBL amp and subwoofer. All went well, and it's nice to have a little deeper music for a change. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I'm hoping the stealthbox mounts up smoothly to the sidewall. Haven't done that yet, and my wiring over there is kinda in the way. Gotta do something about that.
See you at Waterfest! Be sure to stop by and say hi. Yes, ALL of you.


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (punkassjim)*

Podium Performance dyno guy sez:
207.5 whp
220.2 wtq
That's the average, I believe, of the 3 runs. The printout he gave me only shows one curve each for hp and torque, so I'm guessing he did the averages in the computer before printing it out. He said my best torque was 238 ft-lbs, but I can't remember what he said my hp was on the first run. It was better, and he said I must have some minor heat issues. I kinda wish I'd brought over a bag of ice.
I had just put 100 octane in the tank before going over to the dyno, but stupid me, I left the APR flipswitch set to the 93 octane setting. Not only that, but the car was only running for 30 seconds after filling up, so I'm betting the motor was only getting 93-ish octane anyway. Even if I had switched to 100 octane programming, I'll bet the timing would get pulled until it was getting the octane it needed. Oh well, at least now I know I make about 210 whp on pump gas. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Pretty much dead on with what I was expecting.


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: (punkassjim)*

awesome. I really wanted to see your car run on the dyno but I think Petey and I showed up afterwards.
good meeting ya man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







sweet car


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (MFZERO)*

good meeting hyou too mike...I was on the dyno right about the time the DJD cabby caught fire on the burnout tarmac








There were a ton of people flocking to the dyno truck to watch as I went up on the ramps, I felt all self-conscious cause I was being watched. The girl in our local club with the miniDV cam was, sadly, in the grandstands taping the burnouts. She got some awesome video of it, though. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: (punkassjim)*

that's where I was too


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (MFZERO)*

While I was in the vendor area at waterfest, I picked up Oldskool's last TT short shifter with ball-seat cable mount. I really wanted to go DieselGeek, but for $35 I couldn't pass up the OEM part. Plus, when I put the 02M in, I won't be able to make use of it. So maybe when I do that, I'll just buy a DieselGeek for that tranny. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Anyway, I tried removing the old shift counterweight on saturday of waterfest, before going over to Hotel #1, but I couldn't get it off the shift rod on the tranny. Needed some sort of puller to get it off the splines, so I just said fück it.
Went to AutoZone today and borrowed a tool...I think it might be a ball joint puller ersumthin...I dunno, I just borrowed it on looks.







Anyway, I got the counterweight off the tranny just fine with it, but then I had trouble getting the ball-seat cable-end off its ball seat. So much trouble, in fact, that I broke it right there in the parking lot of AutoZone.








So yeah...knowing I had a spare outside of town at my garage, I installed the new short-shift counterweight onto the tranny, torqued it down, and used it to get the car into reverse, then closed the hood. Turned the car on, backed out of the parking space, and turned the car back off. Opened the hood, shifted it into 2nd, closed the hood, started the car back up and started driving. Halfway through town I thought better of it, since I'd be up to nearly 55 outside of town...pulled off into a parking lot, turned off the car, popped the hood, put it into 3rd, closed the hood, started the car, abused my clutch a little to get her up to speed, adjusted speed to avoid traffic lights, and drove the 15 miles or so to my garage.
Fun?







No, but at least I had a spare. The moral of the story: *this* is why they tell you not to work on your car in the parking lot. They don't care about the spectacle, they just know how fücked you'll be if you break something and strand yourself.


----------



## eurospe3d (Jul 16, 2004)

jim your swap is awesome ive considered doing a vr6 or a 1.8t swap to my 2.0 but since i have no real experience in swapping engines and it gets pricey ive decided to hold off for a little while ive called just about every local auto garage and no one is willing to do a swap i called like 30 shops yesterday and didnt hear anything good about doing that swap lol its like they were scared of it. so congrats on a sick swap on a sick ride :-D


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: (punkassjim)*

damn dude, you have all the luck


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (MFZERO)*

After such a long time of vowing not to spend any money on my car, I finally decided I've blown my last boost connector. I spent $120 today on 7 straight 2.5" connectors, 2 straight 2.5" hump connectors, and 2 aluminum 90° pipes to finally replace the ones that are ever-so-slightly too short. Currently, the 90° that turns from my FMIC to go around the radiator...is more like an 80° or 85°, so it likes to pop out of the transition. The rest of the connectors just like to balloon up at 20psi, since they're not true reinforced silicone...so they eventually just split in half from fatigue.
So yeah. I want to never have to pull over and fix a disconnect EVER AGAIN!
Oh, and I got some 20mm spacers too, so goodbye wheel gap.
And here's me sitting, waiting patiently for my new stuff to come in.

(waterfest hotel photo...pretty sure I was drunkassjim at that point)


_Modified by punkassjim at 12:57 AM 8-3-2004_


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: (punkassjim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punkassjim* »_
Oh, and I got some 20mm spacers too, so goodbye wheel gap.
And here's me sitting, waiting patiently for my new stuff to come in.

(waterfest hotel photo...pretty sure I was drunkassjim at that point)


----------



## A2 VR666 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (MFZERO)*

lol jim looks like a lil school boy waiting for the toothfairy to come for his car...


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (A2 VR666)*

My 20mm spacers arrived today, so I'll see if I can find a friend with a digital camera later on today








But I just called ATP to check on the status of my order, and they had no idea what I was talking about.








It's 2004, why the hell can't people have reliable online ordering by now???


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (punkassjim)*

Installed 20mm spacers on the rear today, and moved my 8mm spacers up to the front, so now I've got 13mm total on the front wheels. They're ET42 wheels, and 6.5" wide. With my Weitec coils (damping set all the way to sport), I get almost no rubbing, and I'm sure a minor amount of fender-rolling would cure it altogether. I don't want to roll them too much, though.
I'll post a pic or two when I get some from a friend.
Called ATP, bitched, and they said they'd bump my stuff up to 2-day to get it to me on Monday. Not bad, but I want it tomorrow, so I paid the $13 difference. If it doesn't come tomorrow, I begin the killing spree.
Oh, and congrats to the guys who bought my old engine, it's been successfully installed in this beauty right here. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: (punkassjim)*

Jim, if you're up for a road trip I have a fender roller at my work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (MFZERO)*








CLICK ME


----------



## reflexbug (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: (punkassjim)*

Hey Jim... since I owe you for the seat heaters... I was wondering... even though your car was 'totaled' (and now you have a cute dent on your passengers side front







), if you got a nice original fender with nice new blue paint on it in the mail, would it bolt on? As in, is your car so screwed up a new fender won't fit? I may know a guy who paints pretty good







and happened to save a good passengers front fender from a parts car he stripped out... so I figured I could be a cute dent curer







Sound good? And yes, I can wave my magic wand and match paint _really _close even being a few hundred miles away








And if you need a video host, I have my own web site I can host from, so let me know...


_Modified by reflexbug at 12:47 AM 8-11-2004_


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (reflexbug)*

I'd take you up on it, but I'm planning on getting european fenders with the oval markers, so I can install my mk4 fender markers. So uh...while I really appreciate the offer, I think the fender would go to waste sooner or later.


----------



## sharkytm (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (punkassjim)*

jim, you missed out on a good local's meeting last night. 
Some day you got to come out and help on the rabbit.
Nice vid though.


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (sharkytm)*

sorry man, I've been kinda reclusive lately. And to top it all off, the car's been giving me trouble for the past 2 or 3 days. Today I think something finally broke.
Anyone wanna help me with this?


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (punkassjim)*

Wow, I haven't posted here in a really long time.







Well, just for that, I've gone back and edited all my posts to re-include the pictures, since I finally got around to putting them on a different host








Car's running pretty good, but I'm having some cold-start issues. Runs really rough for the first few minutes, and I get a lot of compressor surge while it's running rough. Any ideas?


----------



## sharkytm (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (punkassjim)*

who's your daddy? 
I'll post pix of the mk3.723508354038475934 running at Esta tomorrow or tonight, whenever i boot up my other machine.


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (sharkytm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sharkytm* »_who's your daddy? 









lemme know if you get crap from your host, and I'll try to whittle them down ersumthin. Not sure if you've noticed, but this thread's been viewed 34,251 times, and when you look up "mk3 1.8T swap" on google, this is the first hit you get.







So yeah...lemme know if they get bandwidth issues.


----------



## noid5th (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*

Hard work never goes without it's rewards, and u have definintely worked very hard on this one, very good job, hopefully one day I'll be able to perform a swap on my 1997 jetta G.T. Congrats to everybody who achieves success on their vw projects. Good job jim.


----------



## evolveVW (Nov 11, 2000)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (noid5th)*

Dont feel bad Jim.. ever since the coolant temp sensor problem my car starts hard when its cold... I think I know why but I have been too busy trying to get my Jeep done and havent worked on it.


----------



## spaceghost (Aug 7, 2003)

*Re:*

amazing writeup http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (evolveVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *evolveVW* »_Dont feel bad Jim.. ever since the coolant temp sensor problem my car starts hard when its cold... I think I know why but I have been too busy trying to get my Jeep done and havent worked on it.

I have a funny feeling it's because of bad grounds again...I had a similar problem when I first got the car together, and when I took out the battery tray and cleaned up the grounds, it eliminated the problem. Maybe I need to install a grounding kit of some sort.
I think the spark plugs and coilpacks are good...in fact, I installed an older set of coilpacks once just to see how well they ran, and well...at least now I know how the car will run with crappy coilpacks.


----------



## vdubspeed88 (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*

man you are so lucky to have such a cool car


----------



## bigmak (Jan 5, 2004)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (vdubspeed88)*

man thats hot. first time i've seen your car. der komissar said he liked it, so i figured i'd look. wow, i really wish i had the time to do cool stuff like this. keep up the good work man!


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (bigmak)*

Thanks guys, you definitely make me do this ---->


----------



## sharkytm (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*

bleh, you are pulling about 2GB of bandwidth from me every month, nothing to worry about. I hosted a 12MB video for a friend, and another forum pulled 18GB in 3 days :-/.
You coming down tomorrow? (I got my 84 GTI back to Ithaca, so i'll be working on that if you wanna lend a hand)


----------



## CruiseVW (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (sharkytm)*

Inspired is all I can say. Just sold my 337 for minor financial and boredom reasons. Questing for a mk3. Possible 1.8t swap, but the mk4 interior swap is a MUST. After driving a mk4 for the past 2 years the mk3 interior seems a bit, blah. After seeing your work I can say I will be embarking on this asap. Car is beautiful, cant believe the amount of work thats been done. I need to rent a garage.


----------



## Deuce34 (Sep 16, 2003)

sweet car dude, looks like plenty of work went into it


----------



## akke41 (Jun 6, 2003)

*Re: (Deuce34)*

<3Jim<3


----------



## m5am (Mar 4, 2004)

your.car.is.amazing.
And I thought my 5 speed swap was hard. I envy you for sticking with it and completing it fully


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

I love how the mk4 dash looks in a mk3, so pretty great job on that,


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (97jazzgti)*

thanks guys, I really appreciate the props.














Car's still running like a champ, just did an oil change the other day. There are still a few things to button up, but that's mainly just because it got cold outside.
To Do:
• finish the sunroof motor
• finish the harness for the Audi S3 cluster.
• graft the mk3 and mk4 headliners together (fiberglass?) and re-upholster with ultra-suede.
• finish modding the mk4 B-pillar covers, upholster and install with mk4 seatbelt stanchions.
• mod the A-pillar covers to fill the 1/2-inch gap at the dash, upholster and install.
• re-mod the rear wiper...it sweeps too far.
• plumb the evap hoses to the leak detection pump and charcoal canister. Damnit.
Wish List:
• parts to make my 02M into a 6-speed
• bodywork








• R32 steering wheel
• some nice pedals of some sort.
• black W8 sunroof panel mod
• Dieselgeek short shifter


_Modified by punkassjim at 5:15 PM 12-13-2004_


----------



## hugemikeyd (Aug 28, 2001)

*Re: (punkassjim)*

insanity...
I bet using ALL the electronics helped a ton though (doesn't mean it was easy...)
You guys think VWoA check out any of the crazy swaps and say "wow, i didn't think that was possible!"?
i do, a MKIII with a complete 1.8t drive train in it is pretty insane to me...


----------



## ForgedDrummer (Dec 7, 2004)

WOW! This is my first post, as I'm just starting to get into VW's and all I can say is that you're a bad***. The swap from the mk4 to the mk3 is very clean and looks like it was done at custom shop or somethin'. You're smart as hell and just as creative as far as I'm concerned. Keep up the good work, I'm defiantly lookin' forward to new posts.
-Chris


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (ForgedDrummer)*

damn guys, thank you SO much! I'm glad you like the progress. Since you're curious, I've started daydreaming aloud about how the bodywork will shake down. I think I'm gonna get a whole bunch of crazy ideas together before I pick one.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 










_Modified by punkassjim at 5:33 AM 12-14-2004_


----------



## G0T-Vw (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## m5am (Mar 4, 2004)

dooooo it doooooooo it


----------



## gltuner (Oct 7, 2004)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for good info and a sweet ride. I've seen mkIV front ends on the mkIII, and if you do it right, it looks sexy, so go for it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## back2school (Mar 13, 2003)

*Re: (punkassjim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punkassjim* »_









Hey...that's in the Bill C(r)ooke lot on Elmira


----------



## illgangsta9 (Dec 26, 2002)

this looks amazingly good ...do it lol


----------



## wob_vento (Jan 12, 2004)

*Re: (illgangsta9)*

jim do the mk4 front end conversion with the .:R bumper on it, it looks sweet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (wob_vento)*

it definitely does look sweet, but I'm not sure it agrees with the theme of the car.
As it stands now, the car really has no identity crisis. It's a mk3 that wanted to go faster and be more comfortable. So I made it faster and more comfortable with mk4 motor and interior. But if I were to really pile on the mk4 exterior bits, it'd start to look like a mish-mash car. And I know I don't want that.
I might do it, I might not. I dunno. I was 100% certain with everything I've done to the car up to this point. I think I should prolly just wait for certainty on an idea before I move ahead with it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
One way or another, it's gonna take a VERY convincing photochop to get the ball rolling.







Much better than the one I've done above.


----------



## CRD99 (Oct 29, 2000)

*Re: (punkassjim)*

OK first of all this is an awesome thread to read! I want to print it out and read it like a book, maybe someday I'll figure out how to do that (print the thread, not learn how to read). 
Personally I wouldn't go with the MkIV front clip. The body of your GTI has a nice angular shape to it. Maybe do the Jetta MkIV clip but the GTI clip is too rounded. 
I dig the OEM Plus look so my views are pretty conservative.


----------



## gti1.8tlow (Dec 20, 2004)

*Re: (punkassjim)*

i have a question, where did you get the aftermarket front door speaker mounts?? tore mine apart the other day to figure out that i couldnt put my speakers in there, thanks


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (gti1.8tlow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gti1.8tlow* »_i have a question, where did you get the aftermarket front door speaker mounts?? tore mine apart the other day to figure out that i couldnt put my speakers in there, thanks

I don't have aftermarket front door speakers. I'm using the OEM mk3 speaker bracket, and I've modified the hell out of the mk4 door speaker housings so I could bolt them in.


----------



## VR6 MD (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: (punkassjim)*

Saw this car in person about a year or so ago. I'm glad to see the project is still going on and doing well. Great job Jim. And Happy New Year to everyone!!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: (VR6 MD)*

What, no twincharging on your to do list? The Cabrio 3.5 front would really compliment your current OEM+ theme, just look at some pictures of the 1552 mk 3.5 GTI, that will convince you.


----------



## akke41 (Jun 6, 2003)

*Re: (all-starr-me)*

Bump for one of the coolest threads ever.


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (all-starr-me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6 MD* »_Saw this car in person about a year or so ago. I'm glad to see the project is still going on and doing well. Great job Jim. And Happy New Year to everyone!!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 

Thanks Nick...I still think back to that day in rockville, and how much fun that cruise was. I had no idea there were such nice twisty roads near DC.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *akke41* »_Bump for one of the coolest threads ever.






















thanks man, I love that you love it









_Quote, originally posted by *all-starr-me* »_What, no twincharging on your to do list? The Cabrio 3.5 front would really compliment your current OEM+ theme, just look at some pictures of the 1552 mk 3.5 GTI, that will convince you.

I'm still considering the twincharging, but I'd first like to get into the meat of the 6-speed and Haldex projects. So the twincharging project might be over a year away. As for the mk3.5+ front end, I'm still on the fence. To tell the truth, I really love the shape of the original mk3 bumpers, especially the shorty euro bumpers. Might just have to go that route. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Digivalver (Aug 24, 2004)

*Re: (punkassjim)*

Whewwww...I just spent like 3+ hours reading you thread, you truly have one of the nicest cars in this here forum http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I has thinking of a vr swap in my mk2 but mow i am thinking..........


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (Digivalver)*

werd


----------



## wagenbob (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (punkassjim)*

Jim, you are out of control.
For the headliner, you can just tape the pieces together, and rely on the headliner material to hold it. Do they make ultra suede headliner material? If not, you may need to do some additional reinforcement on the headliner.
You can also consider spray on bedliner material on the roof side of the headliner to connect the grafted section prior to headliner installation. Just a suggestion.
Oh yeah, did I mention that you are out of control? They can't stop you, they can only hope to contain you.


----------



## Sh0cker (Sep 21, 2003)

*Re: (wagenbob)*

this car was an insiration for my current project with little addition of my taste as well.
maybe one day ill stop by while visiting friends up in Cornell http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
keep us updated


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (Sh0cker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sh0cker* »_ maybe one day ill stop by while visiting friends up in Cornell http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

If you come to Ithaca and don't visit, you're gettin' spam from gay animal porn sites. S'all there is to it








But seriously, if you're ever up here, drop by DP Dough for some food. Best bet is I'll be working.


----------



## doros01 (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: (punkassjim)*

Hey Jim. Just finsihed reading your thread. I admire your patience http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif .
Can you please tell me what it took to fit the mk4 front door panels to the mk3 doors? I fitted a mk4 dash and my doors cannot close if I have the mk4 (dash) side covers on







. Would appreciate your help.


----------



## Sh0cker (Sep 21, 2003)

*Re: (doros01)*

in my case its the pod holding speaker in door panel that is hitting the side of the dash...
i rather remold the pod than install mk4 door cards, im tired of all that wiring


----------



## doros01 (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: (Sh0cker)*

After seeing this picture closely , I say stick to the Mk3 panels and remould what's in the way.


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (doros01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *doros01* »_After seeing this picture closely , I say stick to the Mk3 panels and remould what's in the way.









The panels aren't finished.


----------



## ::Mk3GTi:: (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (punkassjim)*

I wish I had the skills of this man, you car looks amazing and I find myself getting more jealous everytime I see a picture of it. Everything about it is amazing.... I love the looks of the dash and the front end looks so pissed off... I find myself looking at this post alot, http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for the progress, looks good as all hell


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: :Mk3GTi:*

Thanks man, I really appreciate that!








As for my latest mod, I'll let this thread speak for itself. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## zwallace4 (Feb 3, 2005)

sweet car thats what i wanna do to mine but mines a 4 door thanks for the ideas


----------



## sharkytm (Jul 6, 2003)

nm, all better now.


_Modified by sharkytm at 3:59 AM 3-21-2005_


----------



## phirephiter76 (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: (sharkytm)*

hey where did you get that grille from man


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (phirephiter76)*

grille is Votex, got it second-hand. They're not made anymore, so they're getting harder and harder to find.
The car is being driven quite hard, and lots of little problems have crept up over the winter (broken exhaust hanger, blown speaker, etc). Now that it's getting warm out, it's time to solve all the little problems and get the car back into summer shape. My steel wheels are either out of balance, or out of round. Man oh man have I hit some scary-ass potholes this winter.
I've decided for sure to do the Syncro/Haldex all-wheel-drive conversion, but don't get too excited. I'm not financially able to do it yet. I've bought a rear floor and gas tank from a Passat G60 Syncro, and I might have a line on other Syncro parts, but I can't afford to move forward yet. If anyone finds any budget deals on parts, let me know.
I'm about to hit 45,000 miles on this swap, and I'd say I've had only minor issues. I can only imagine how much better things would be if I'd had proper facilities in which to build this ting.
So I've got 45,000 miles on my brakes, and it's time for some replacements. The rear pads are entirely gone, and are starting to eat into my rotors (no worries, they cost me $13 each). Yesterday, I put a used set of pads on, just so I don't ruin my wheels with bits of shredded rotor, and so I don't get into an accident from insufficient braking. Anyway, the front rotors are just about in need of replacing too. The slots are entirely gone on both sides. I'm not too happy with the way ECS slots their rotors, the slots disappear too fast, but to be honest I don't like any of the rotors anyone else sells either.
I compared prices for rotors/pads to the cost for upgrading, and the difference is negligible. I'm going up to 12.3" rotors in the front, and 11.0" rotors in the rear. I'll still use all four of my current calipers, I'll just be getting new carriers and some spacers for the front and adapter plates for the rear. On the rear, I'll also have to hack my old set of rotors to create a hub, since the upgraded rotors are technically a mk4 item, meant for a separate-hub-and-rotor brake setup.
I'm hoping the proportional upgrade front and rear won't throw my braking balance off, but I don't think it'll be a problem. Whatever proportioning the mk4 ABS pump can't keep up with, I can correct with inline prop valves.
I can't wait.


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (punkassjim)*

oh yeah, and happy spring, jerks.


----------



## vr6swap (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (punkassjim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punkassjim* »_oh yeah, and happy spring, jerks.









Same to ya Jerky, now lemme speak to Bret Weir.


----------



## troze1200 (Oct 12, 2000)

wow, your car touches me in my bad place.


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (troze1200)*

[tardy]NO one's opposed to touch ME where my BATHING suit covers.[/tardy]


----------



## evolveVW (Nov 11, 2000)

*Re: (punkassjim)*

just a little of topic eh? hehehe


----------



## VR6GTI'00' (Oct 31, 2001)

*Re: (evolveVW)*

Hey Jim, just checking in to see what you're doing to that car. 45k miles on the swap?! 14K posts?! Damn, ... you're the man. And the car looks good in the sunshine pic.


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (VR6GTI'00')*

hell yeah, man, I think the only thing I do more often than drive my car is post on this godforsaken site.








The list of plans for the car has grown exponentially, and so has the timeline...maybe someday I'll be independently wealthy again, and get some'a this sh:t done.


----------



## addictedtothevr6 (May 3, 2005)

*cool*

cool, now that you are done with yours, you can do mine!
did you get any sponsors to help you out?


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: cool (addictedtothevr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *addictedtothevr6* »_cool, now that you are done with yours, you can do mine!
did you get any sponsors to help you out?

No sponsors at all. Everything was done on my own dime, on my own time.
Wherever possible, I used junkyard components and slightly-used items from the classifieds, including my APR chipped ECU. So when it came time to spend real money on things like brake components and suspension and little important things, it was nice to know I wasn't already broke. And having a nice $56k/year salary didn't hurt either. Boy do I long for those days. Not sure I'll ever make that much money again.








The car's in pretty rough shape right now, the winter and the job have been really hard on it. My O2 sensor wires came unfastened from the bottom of the car and wore through on the asphalt; my ball joints are shot, and killing my tires (and steering); I improperly installed my rear wheel bearings (too loose), so now I gotta replace them again; needs a few other little things here and there. I've got two boxes here, with new O2 sensors and electrical plugs, new rear wheel bearings, new ball joints and tie rod ends (why not, right?), and a prothane total car poly bushings kit. Next week should be fun installing all this stuff after work. Oh yeah, speaking of which...
*I GOT A JOB WORKING FOR NGP!!!!*






















I'm so happy, this whole experience has led me up to this point. NGP needed a new face in their ranks, and apparently Ed and Dave both thought I'd fit the bill nicely. I started past week. I'm just a gopher at the moment, but apparently I'll be taking over for one of the guys when he leaves for NYC this summer (very nice guy named Nate, I'll be sad to see him go...he was the first face I saw when I first went to NGP to take a look around, and he's been nice as can be, right from the get-go). Anyway, I'll eventually be working on APR chip installations and dyno operation, and also some work on the website. And after work, I've been told I'm welcome to stay and work on my car. Sheesh, it'll be hard to get used to actually having a LIFT to get under my car.








BIG thanks to everyone at NGP for making me feel welcome. Definitely good people to work for. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheFASTEST (Apr 10, 2004)

very nice car......
why dont you use smoked foglights and turn signals as european gtis have...and of course european bumbers...


----------



## MK3NORTH (Jul 14, 2004)

*Re: cool (punkassjim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punkassjim* »_
*I GOT A JOB WORKING FOR NGP!!!!* 

Mr Jim sir, you are officially the man.
PS anytime you have nothing to do, feel free to come up to Canada and help out with my AWP, O2M swap.


----------



## evilmk3jetta (Nov 29, 2004)

*Re: cool (MK3NORTH)*

Ok guys im at work and i have nothing to do. I just read this whole damn thread from page 1 to page 18, so much valuable info in this thread. Also jim you are a madman. 

just wanted to give props to Jim for the best damn thread i have ever looked at on the tex 
*Nice ride man *
Hope to meet you at waterfest



_Modified by evilmk3jetta at 9:23 PM 5-21-2005_


----------



## TheFASTEST (Apr 10, 2004)

this car deserves being updated....


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (TheFASTEST)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK3NORTH* »_PS anytime you have nothing to do, feel free to come up to Canada and help out with my AWP, O2M swap. 

I'd love to man...that's why it saddens me that all my free time seems to have evaporated.









_Quote, originally posted by *evilmk3jetta* »_just wanted to give props to Jim for the best damn thread i have ever looked at on the tex 
*Nice ride man *
Hope to meet you at waterfest

Thanks man, much appreciated. I'm glad you like the swap and the saga.







Be sure to stop by the NGP booth at Waterfest, hopefully I won't be too swamped to talk a bit (apparently the NGP booth is a madhouse at WF).

_Quote, originally posted by *TheFASTEST* »_this car deserves being updated....

nowadays, the only stuff I do to the car is maintenance-oriented. I recently did the ball joints, tie rod ends, upper strut bearings (upgraded to VR6 strut mounts). I've bought a set of fenders, and hopefully they'll get here semi-quickly, although they'll sit for a while till I've got all the rest of my parts...waiting for a shipment of mk3 euro parts from ecodeparts.com (check it out, it's a new way to get euro parts on the cheap http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif).
I'm rockin' some six-spoke New Beetle alloys for the moment while I wait to get my BBS refinished...and ultimately I'm probably gonna go with some wide-ass 5-spoke wheels like the OZ Mito modulars, but that's a long way off, monetarily. We'll see.







I'll get a pic or two of the car on the beetle alloys.


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (MrDave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MrDave* »_Here's one for you, Jim:
In my A1 TDI I'm running the 2002 A4 speedo, an A3 VSS, combined with an uber-rare 3.42 final in an 020 gearbox, and my odometer is accurate to a few meters on 100kms. (the speedo is still off the factory 3kph)
http://www.dakotadigital.com/D...SGI-5 
Change your tire size, flip a few dip switches, and the speedo is accurate again. It's a magic little black box, and reasonably priced.

And forget the gauge pod and extra gauges.
Go with the large screen MFA cluster and get one of these:
http://www.techreactions.com/efu.htm 

-Dave

a year and a half later, I think I'm actually gonna buy both of these products.







The EFU is still very pricey, but it seems to solve some issues I have with installing the full-pixel FIS Audi S3 cluster. I have no idea where to relocate my boost gauge, so I might as well just get this thing and not have one anymore. Problem is, I really prefer having the analog needle for at-a-glance boost monitoring. We'll see.


----------



## Forced Fed Euro (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## evilmk3jetta (Nov 29, 2004)

*Re: (punkassjim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punkassjim* »_

Thanks man, much appreciated. I'm glad you like the swap and the saga.







Be sure to stop by the NGP booth at Waterfest, hopefully I won't be too swamped to talk a bit (apparently the NGP booth is a madhouse at WF).



ill be sure to stop bye and say whats up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (punkassjim)*

Over time, my door handles started getting a little hard to pull, so I decided to revisit them today. I'd learned a while back that in 2002 or 2003 they redesigned the lock mechanisms to be much quieter, and I got excited. As it was, my 2001 locks made you feel like it was lockdown at the penitentiary when you crossed 15mph and they autolocked. I scored a set of 2003 locks from work today, and proceeded to do the necessary modifications to fit them into my doors. They are SO quiet now, you can only hear the solenoid, nothing else...barely even a clunk, more of a whispered "zup."
I didn't have a camera back when I installed the locks the first time (it had gotten stolen), but now I do. I'll take some pics tomorrow to illustrate the mods I needed to do. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## StarvinMarvin (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: (punkassjim)*

Damn Jim, when did you move out of Ithaca? That place, as nice as it is sometimes is a cancer.
Congrats on the new job. You might not remember me cause weve never met though I did talk to you through pm on my old screen name a few times, but I lived in Ithaca until May 04. Drove a black MK4 GTi and lived down off Court street.
Nowadays the black car is still kicking but I bought an wrecked '88 golf with a crossflow turbo swap. There's a link to it in my sig, you'll have to register i'm sure, but everyone should. Hope to finally meet you and get an up close look at the car at water fest.
Drew


----------



## evilmk3jetta (Nov 29, 2004)

*Re: ($helby)*


_Quote, originally posted by *$helby* »_Bump to get this out of the archives


I think Jim has dissapeared


----------



## sharkytm (Jul 6, 2003)

he's working for NGP in Baltimore, MD. From what i can gather, he's reallllly busy, and doesn't have internet in MD.


----------



## akke41 (Jun 6, 2003)

*Re: (sharkytm)*

jimbo, it was cool getting to talk to you at dubs on the lake. im sure ethan and dustin and i will pop by NGP sometime this summer. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AlbGuy40 (Jun 23, 2005)

Jim, you are my idol. You have motivated me into keeping my Golf and not trading it for an MK2. I love you man (in a non-gay way).


----------



## evilmk3jetta (Nov 29, 2004)

*Re: (AlbGuy40)*

Jim i looked for yoru car at waterfest i really wanted to see this thing in person but i couldnt find it 
where were ya


----------



## f1vlad (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (evilmk3jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *evilmk3jetta* »_Jim i looked for yoru car at waterfest i really wanted to see this thing in person but i couldnt find it 

likewise


----------



## evilmk3jetta (Nov 29, 2004)

*Re: (f1vlad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *f1vlad* »_
likewise










did you see it f1vlad i looked everywhere for that thing


----------



## flashredvdub (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (evilmk3jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *evilmk3jetta* »_Jim i looked for yoru car at waterfest i really wanted to see this thing in person but i couldnt find it 
where were ya









same here http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (AlbGuy40)*

hahaha, sorry guys, my internet access had a rather long hiccup, and I lost my subscription to my own thread.








I was at Waterfest, working my ass off under the NGP tent (well, actually the FK tent, but we're not FK...we're NGP...didn't know if that was clear







). The car, sadly, was parked in the gravel, waaaay out in the vendor parking area. Like, beyond the exhibition lot...like...almost IN the freakin' landing strip. They initially told me to park in exhibition, and being that I was the 2nd person to show up saturday morning, I parked it like RIGHT at the walk-in entrance where everyone comes back from the vendor area. You all might have seen her if I hadn't been told to move it lest if get towed. F***ers. That was a primo spot. I was looking forward to notes under my windshield.








Y'all might not have recognized it anyway, save for the license plate. The stock headlights and grille are back on, and I've got a set of mk4 Jetta GLX 6-spoke wheels on there temporarily. She's incognito.








I'm still not caught up on my maintenance work on the car, due to money troubles, but rest assured all plans are still officially "on hold, to be done later."
The photos in this thread might go dead for a little while until I find a suitable host...sharky's been trying to warn me ahead of time that it'll be going down, so it might be any day now.


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

*Re: (punkassjim)*

that car is so hot.....


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

ttt, keep this out of the archives.


----------



## JimmyDean (Aug 27, 2005)

bumpp. sick ride


----------



## streetracermtb (Dec 26, 2004)

had to revive this, this is one sweet swap. this car must ziehenesel!


----------



## $helby (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: ($helby)*

archives again


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: (punkassjim)*

Jim you car is awesome, i've seen it and i didn't even know it, and i believe i know you and I dont even know it


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (GTijoejoe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTijoejoe* »_Jim you car is awesome, i've seen it and i didn't even know it, and i believe i know you and I dont even know it









hahaha, thanks Joe, much appreciated! Funny thing is, since seeing your car running 034efi, I've decided I kinda want that setup if I ever do another project car.








BTW, I gotta get your dyno plots to you tomorrow.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: (punkassjim)*

Yeah, 034 is a pretty nice system, I got a call from Dave today wanting some info on it. 
Good deal with the dyno graphs http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: (Slap)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Slap* »_that's alto of pics for very little actual content...


----------



## 155VERT83 (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*

"Good info" bump.


----------



## meshuggah (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*

wow


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (meshuggah)*


_Quote, originally posted by *meshuggah* »_wow















you think this is fun, wait till I swap all this junk over to my new Windsor GTI in record time.








I'll be starting the mass transfer within the next month or two.


----------



## KelvinQ (May 1, 2005)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*

How much did it cost for just tne engine swap. I drive a jetta 2.0 8v how much is it gonna cost me for the swap.


----------



## KelvinQ (May 1, 2005)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*

How much did it cost for just tne engine swap. I drive a jetta 2.0 8v how much is it gonna cost me for the swap.


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (KelvinQ)*

I don't know you, so I don't know how much it'll cost you. If you know a ton about how these cars work, or if you've got the time and money to learn as you go, then hey, you might be able to do it cheaply...but if you're like most people, odds are it'll cost a ton o' money.
My swap cost me about $1500 to get a running, driving car. Making it pretty, and more complete...that took some duckets.


----------



## SouthWest_VW_K2 (Sep 15, 2003)

*Re: (punkassjim)*

Im swapping a AWP 1.8t into a MKIII with stock 2.0 trans (020). Its coming with everything for a workable drivable car.
Whats the proceedure in the Evom immobilizer deal...how do you go abuot this and what does it do?
Stand alone, what are the benifits, how do you go about it?
I know wiring is going to suck on this thing, and I do not want to get lost in doing so. Where do i turn to make this an experience with the least headaches? 
The ECU issue...i want everything to work and function properly as everyone else does. I also want to stick with a stock cluster and whatnot so i dont have to do more work that it already looks like im going to do. How can i make this doable.
*apologized for redundant posts*


----------



## dsvr6 (Apr 3, 2004)

Did you ever figure out the fuel reading problem? Also can the fuel pump from a mk3 vr6 work?


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (SouthWest_VW_K2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dsvr6* »_Did you ever figure out the fuel reading problem? Also can the fuel pump from a mk3 vr6 work?

It's in the thread somewhere. I used the mk4 fuel pump in my tank, fixed the problem perfectly.

_Quote, originally posted by *SouthWest_VW_K2* »_Im swapping a AWP 1.8t into a MKIII with stock 2.0 trans (020). *Its coming with everything for a workable drivable car.*

This is what Underground told you. And here's what it means: "It comes with everything you need for a workable driveable *MK4*" Making your mk3 run with this stuff won't be terribly easy, especially if you plan to keep your mk3 dashboard and fuseblock. Have you taken inventory of everything Underground sent you? Did they send you the fuseblock, or the interior cabin wiring harness?
The mk4 wiring system, from bumper to bumper, operates on a Closed Area Network (CAN bus). If you don't have the entire network (fuse block and distribution, interior wiring harness), then you're going to have problems. I'm not sure if the electronic immobilizer will work without the CAN bus. At the very least, you'll have to plug the instrument cluster and mk4 key in, and hide them behind the dashboard, just to complete the immobilizer so the car will run.

_Quote, originally posted by *SouthWest_VW_K2* »_The ECU issue...i want everything to work and function properly as everyone else does. I also want to stick with a stock cluster and whatnot so i dont have to do more work that it already looks like im going to do. How can i make this doable.

Sticking with the stock cluster may cause you more headaches than using the mk4 cluster. Personally, I just stuck with the mk4 wiring and junk just because when you plug it in and turn the key, it works. But then again, I basically built a complete mk4...with a mk3 shell.
You start mis-matching parts, and you've really gotta be ahead of your game, because everything you change will have its repercussions.


_Modified by punkassjim at 1:24 PM 6-3-2006_


----------



## captain coordination (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif great info


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: (punkassjim)*

Let me try and give you guys a little info that I think some of you need when it comes to this swap.
If anyone can say that the way we are doing these swaps isn't the easiest and most factory friendly way, they need to rethink the way they are doing their swaps.
We use the full MK4 harness with only lights as being the only altered part of the harness, these swaps are fully scan able, also fully VAG COM ready, and performance chips or mods that you can do a MK4 1.8 Turbo can also be done to one of the swaps done the way we do them.
Please show me any other 1.8 T swap that's like this, most if not all of the swaps people are doing have a long list of parts and wiring from other cars you would need to write a book to make sure the next person understood whats up.

I think this link to a thread i created about one of our local customers should help just a little.
I have great respect for people like Jim who tackle swaps like this on their own.
This swap using the parts we supply is a simple one, and i don't think it needs to over thought anymore.
Here is the link:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2616225
*HERE IS THE CUT AND PASTE OF THE THREAD.*
As many here may know we sell a ton of these AWP 1.8 Turbo swaps.
A few months back we sold one to a local customer, his idea was to install the swap into a MK3 Jetta.
Well We have been helping his through the swap with parts and tech support and he now has the basic swap done and running just fine.
I can tell you this, all those who say these other swap kits and miss matched parts swaps need to check into this deal, i can tell you that just about anyone can do this swap.
I can promise you that there is not a cheaper or more simple swap around that can offer this type of reliability and performance out of the box.
The swap used in this car is from a 5600 mile 2005 Jetta GLI so this car even has the MFA system in place.
Some of the cool things with this swap.
1) fully VAG com compatible.
2) full immobilizer system works as it should.
3) dealer serviceable.
4) drive by wire.
5) fully chip able from any of the 1.8T chip tuners.
6) stock down pipe and cat are a great fit and direct bolt up to the stock exhaust.

Please take a look at the pics from this swap, please understand that the final install will have the fuse box, relay box's and harness's tucked up and cleaned up.
This first pic is just a over all look at the unfinished motor swap install.








A second pic of the unfinished motor swap. Notice the MK4 fan plug has also been tweaked to plug right into the stock MK3 cooling fan.








Notice in this pic just how clean the wiring should be when done, this is a pic of the 7 plug engine harness being run into the car.








you can see in this pic the full use of the NK4 harness and other parts, you will also notice that the only thing needed to install the full MK4 steering column is to re drill the 2 mounting holes and 2 small spacers.
Please also notice the MK4 stalks and keys.








Take a look at the MK4 column shaft is a direct bolt up to the MK3 steering rack, please also notice that the pedals and other parts are not lopsided it's only the way the pic was taken.
Notice the drive by wire setup, the wiring will be cleaned up once the whole car is wired.








here you can see just how well the cluster is going to fit, i think it fits better than the MK3 cluster fits into a MK2 car.








Check this out, the full MK4 fuel bump setup installed into a MK3 tank.








Last but not least.
I hope this video link works, if not I'll fix it at the shop in the morning.
http://www.hostdub.com/albums/...7.mov
I hope you guys enjoy.
Here is also the complete list of the parts that are included with our swap package.
*1) Complete take out motor with the the following parts still mounted.
Turbo and turbo exhaust manifold.
Intake manifold with throttle body.
All motor sensors and switch's still mounted to the motor.
AC compressor, ALT, power steering pump, these will also still be mounted to the motor.
Fuel injectors with fuel rail still mounted.
All pulleys and tensioner with belt all still mounted to motor.
All hose's uncut still mounted to the motor.
Complete motor wiring harness still plugged into the motor.
Intake boot with mass air flow sensor.
Engine cover.
2) Complete turbo down pipe with cat and O2 sensors.
3) Inter cooler with pipes and hose's
4) Engine ECU matched to this motor and it's parts.
5) Speedo cluster also matched to this swap and its parts.
6) Complete steering column with stalks and key also matched to this swap and it's parts.
7) Complete wiring harness uncut from headlights to tail lights, including all relays and fuse blocks.
8) Drive by wire gas pedal setup.
*

Thanks


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Simply a link would have sufficed to get the point across, but it's good to know you guys are offering this stuff as complete as you are. Next best thing to a complete donor car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PELLA (Mar 5, 2006)

*Re: (punkassjim)*

i just went through the entire 20 pages thread, and i dunno what to say. Looks amazing, u did a good job, im jealous, i love that grill...****...nice work, playa http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## KelvinQ (May 1, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

How much for this swap kit


----------



## UntouchableGTI (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (punkassjim)*

Im sent


----------



## iansjetta (Sep 5, 2006)

*Re: (punkassjim)*

jim your car is amazing, one of a kind..... i read the whole thread while at work on new years day.... and i gotta say.... wow! i love the new interior it has.... simply amazing.... would love to do that to my 8 valve mk3..... check out my beaterwagon sometime.... link is: http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2415207
question though.... i have stock suspension.... the rear is starting to get looser and looser and lower and lower.... i know the schocks are prolly going bad.... i want to just put it back to stock or lowered a bit w/out having to do adjustables.... i wouldn't mind a 1-2 inch drop but i know i would do the front then in that case too. what are your suggestions? is it hard to do? i have limited space and even more limited tools (due to a tool theif) but i don't want to have to pay a shop mucho dollars when i know i can do it myself.... lemme know my friend and kudos again on your ride....


----------



## 97gti (Jul 16, 2001)

*Re: (GTijoejoe)*

dam i am not looking forward to this swap over the winter. looks like i have an assload of reading to do tonight and the next few nights


----------



## GermanRob (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (MrDave)*

here's an oldskool trick to fix ur hoses poping off..... find some cardboard lying about, kinda like a cereal box type of material. Wedge it between the clamp and the hose. If that still doesn't work, add one between the hose and the item it sits on. sounds stupid, but it works
http://www.clampco.com expensive but good. Tbolt kits are available on ebay, and can be purchased at any name brand parts store. I got mine at O'reilly's.
MAF fixes--> throw it in a bag and shake w/ cleaning solution, I think they say to use rubbing alcohol.... search 2 be sure
Also:
due to the upgrades the engines fuel mix is different and it sounds like you need to up the fuel. a common problem is that the fuel injectors in the 1.8T are pretty much maxed out from the factory, you may want to consider upgrading them. When ur injectors peg/tap out they cause the MAF code to throw due to lean mixture....
....and yes that whooshing noise is normal. The 1.8T is a very noisy engine, hence why the mk4 has all that sound deadening. To reduce some of the noise, turn up your stereo ROFL



_Modified by GermanRob at 9:16 AM 4-6-2007_


----------



## animated_jetta (Jan 23, 2007)

*Re: (GermanRob)*

My dream car _was_ a MK4 Jetta. My price range is a MKIII. You just gave me so many dreams!







AMAZING GTI! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Turbostuff (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: (animated_jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *animated_jetta* »_My dream car _was_ a MK4 Jetta. My price range is a MKIII. You just gave me so many dreams!







AMAZING GTI! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


holy thread revival!


----------



## planrforrobert (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: (Turbostuff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Turbostuff* »_

holy thread revival! 

x10000
I just spent 90 minutes reading this build up. Pure gold http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## evilmk3jetta5 (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: (planrforrobert)*

Jim

Still around
any updates? anymore info? more experiences anything ???


----------



## PinoyVR6 (May 24, 2003)

*Re: (Mysterio619)*

TTT


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (evilmk3jetta5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *evilmk3jetta5* »_Still around
any updates? anymore info? more experiences anything ???

Nice, I'm a couple months late








Not sure if I ever posted it in here, but I ended up making some semi-drastic changes to this car about a year and a half ago. If you haven't seen this thread yet, pop on over and have a look.
Much more recently, I ended up re-visiting my window regulator setup, with the help of Sh0cker. His thread detailing his workaround for a more OEM-style mk3/mk4 hybrid regulator was a total success. It's a very comforting feeling to know that, if these regs ever fail, I don't have to go back and re-build them by hand. It was ok for the first two years after I built them, but once they failed the first time, they were never right again. Now, with Sh0cker's help, I can just replace them with normal units because only the electronics have changed.
Also, I believe the same principles can be applied to the electronics of the sunroof motor. Sometime in the next month or so, I'll be checking into that, and seeing if I can finally get my sunroof working properly.


_Modified by punkassjim at 3:34 PM 4-24-2008_


----------



## Dup (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: (punkassjim)*

hey, I see that you have made a complete swap, well I'm doing a swap to, I have a golf gti 1994 with a 2.0l engine and I'm swapping to a 1.8t that came off of a jetta 2001.but now i'm stock because of my wiring harness, I have the wiring harness from the 1.8t and I don't know where to connect the wire to the wire of my mk3 fuse box, do you know how or where I can find the information for that, I


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (Dup)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1475085
check out the "useful links" section in the first post


----------



## vdubbin3 (Nov 21, 2006)

wow. i dont even know what to say.... this is awsome. im looking into 1.8t swaping my mk3 2.slow and i think that you convinced me.


----------



## VLKWGN (Jul 11, 2006)

*Re: (vdubbin3)*

very clean job http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## warrenW (Jan 22, 2008)

i just read this entire thread.

amazing work.


----------



## 20vMatt (Oct 9, 2007)

*re*









I've spent the better part of my day reading every post in this thread. This was mind blowing. 
You did a flawless job. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Vortexpert (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: re (20vMatt)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
im gonna do a mk4 swap in my mk3 real soon.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2008)

*Re: 1.8T swap into mk3 GTI (punkassjim)*

pmed u...


----------



## 05mk4gli (Feb 3, 2005)

*Re: (punkassjim)*

just what i was looking for...


----------



## 155VERT83 (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: (05mk4gli)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## brucelee91 (May 27, 2006)

*Re: (155VERT83)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## thedevilsequal (Mar 23, 2007)

subscribing


----------



## mr703 (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: (thedevilsequal)*

blown away by this and subscribing.


----------



## mafosta (Dec 24, 2007)

*Re: (punkassjim)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Scrambles (Jul 27, 2009)

: (___________________________________)3
Sweet Job!


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

Holy crap, it lives!


----------



## DaddyOfPayton (Feb 24, 2004)

punkassjim said:


> Holy crap, it lives!


Going on 8 years now...


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## DASAUTO7 (Dec 3, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## Randall Alexander (Dec 2, 2010)

just awesome


----------



## mubex (Aug 14, 2006)

:what: amazing work


----------



## whitegtivr6 (Dec 22, 2010)

Just read the whole thing again. Now its time to start my swap.


----------



## builtvw (Sep 20, 2009)

old thread bump. i have alot of ready to do


----------



## Cabrio1.8T (Jan 6, 2003)

I love looking at all the new guys checking in on this thread. We all


----------



## Albert87 (Sep 15, 2011)

loved to read this build log ! :thumbup: 
Just awesome and helpfull to ! 

gave my lots of information to do investigate my own 20vt build!:laugh: 
thanks man. how's the golf holding up?


----------



## builtvw (Sep 20, 2009)

punkassjim said:


> p>
> _Quote, originally posted by *97gtiguy* »_- all the motor mouts the same or do you have to sart fabricating your own.
> 
> The front and rear motor mounts get reused from the mk3 motor, but it's best to get the front mount from a vr6, cause it's slightly beefier. The tranny mount bracket and crossmember are sourced from a mk3 vr6. I was told to get the tranny mount itself from a Corrado, but when I took out the old one and compared it with the new one, they are the same thing. No need, that I can see, in a swap into mk3. mk2 swap, maybe.
> There is a bit of clearance issue with the turbo pipe and the rear motor mount, and I'm trying to find out now what other people have done to resolve this, aside from bend in a portion of the pipe. I don't want to restrict ANY airflow in there, that'd be dumb.


im currently working on a 1.8t swap and i was also told to use the actually front and rear tranny mount from a corrado (o2a) too. are you saying the ones on the mark3 will bolt to the o2j correctly


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

The front and rear mount will depend on what rear subframe you use and what transmission you use.


----------



## builtvw (Sep 20, 2009)

bonesaw said:


> The front and rear mount will depend on what rear subframe you use and what transmission you use.


its a vr subrame and rubber mounts allready there ans\d im usung the o2j trans to im told to use the o2a mounts, and i suppose same for the rear motor mount


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

Use rear from ABA. Use mk3 tdi front mount. Or g60


----------



## bluntman220 (Feb 21, 2007)

lets bring this back for 2013 ..just read through this..excellent build man:beer: it helped answer a few questions i had about my swap :beer::beer::beer:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...t-to-rust...but-there-is-a-happy-ending/page6


----------



## mkiiigolf1.8t (Oct 1, 2013)

cani just put mk3 cups on transmission run mk3 axles an not change anything else


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

Mk3 cups are clip in not bolt in.


----------



## CD155MX (Dec 18, 2007)

mkiiigolf1.8t said:


> cani just put mk3 cups on transmission run mk3 axles an not change anything else





bonesaw said:


> Mk3 cups are clip in not bolt in.


Truth.

Mk3 axles will bolt up to O2J cups that were on the TDI's and 2.0's for Mk4's. Thats what I'm using for my 02J swap.


----------



## KentGTiKR (Apr 17, 2008)

CD155MX said:


> Truth.
> 
> Mk3 axles will bolt up to O2J cups that were on the TDI's and 2.0's for Mk4's. Thats what I'm using for my 02J swap.


In my mk2 20vT I'm using cups taken from 02A gearbox (probably from b3 passat) fitted in 02J gearbox and mk2 16V half axles (also you could use mk3 axles).


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

Are they bolt in? There was a bastard child passat trans with bolt in cups back in the day. The axle seals are different sizes and I don't see how o2a cups will not leak without being attached and seals left alone.


----------



## KentGTiKR (Apr 17, 2008)

bonesaw said:


> Are they bolt in? There was a bastard child passat trans with bolt in cups back in the day. The axle seals are different sizes and I don't see how o2a cups will not leak without being attached and seals left alone.


Cups are 100mm diameter and bolt in style. They have spring, like 020 type, but has no clip. You just press them in place and screw a bolt to hold them.

Sorry, can't comment about seals as I got these cups straight from donor car and fitted them to my 02J gearbox. I don't remember anything about seals. Everything seems to be ok, there are no leaks.

There are comparison 020 100mm cup (left) and 02j 108-110mm cup (right).
02a cup is 100mm diameter like 020, bus has ending which goes to gearbox same as 02j.
Sorry, have no pic of 02a cup itself.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

They were from the bastard child passat trans then. 

The easist to source are early mk4 2.0 or mk4 tdi


----------



## DaddyOfPayton (Feb 24, 2004)

Thread has now been open for more than 10 years

That's all


----------



## Barney_ZA (Jul 21, 2012)

sorry to do this jim

just wanted to say awesome job.

helped and showed me and helped me alot with my current AUQ conversion into a mk3.5 cabrio. dbw pedal is being an ass.

hope the car is still treating you well. might ask for some help with how you mounted the pedals and some details on the brackets and such:wave:


----------



## kmk4 (Mar 24, 2013)

Nice


----------



## Permaslowedvr6 (Jul 12, 2013)

Nice work


----------



## up50lut3 (Nov 8, 2015)

Anyone still in contact with Jim? I had a few questions about the door lock module and the handles.

Have the exact setup in my Mk3 Jetta, including full canbus


----------



## up50lut3 (Nov 8, 2015)

?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bambam08 (Feb 10, 2009)

up50lut3 said:


> Anyone still in contact with Jim? I had a few questions about the door lock module and the handles.
> 
> Have the exact setup in my Mk3 Jetta, including full canbus



I also was wondering the samething. Just read this whole post and would love to pick his mind with some questions and also see if there is a way to see the pictures.


----------

